# Venting on a Happy Note



## Zhizara

It seems that the venting thread is wonderful for a place to air our disappointments and frustrations, but what about those times to you are bursting with good feelings.  They need to be vented too.  Hence, the Happy Note Venting thread.

I'm feeling exhilarated that my live turned around and that I am the point where I can splurge on good cheeses and the fact that I've come so far that I now have furniture, cable TV and a computer with internet.  This past month I even was able to buy myself a musical keyboard that was totally unnecessary and just for me because I wanted it and I could. 

It's the first time in many years that I have been able to do these things and feel this way.

So here is a venting thread to vent the excited feelings and share the happiness.

Zhizara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Great idea for a thread!  And good for you!!!! 

Here's mine, after 3 months of early morning walks before work and trying to be better about what I eat (today was an exception if you see today's what's for dinner) I have lost not only the 10 lbs I needed to loose by my Dr appointment next week, I have also lost an additional 5 lbs!!!  I'm ready to keep going now.


----------



## kadesma

Wonderful thread . Let me share a big smile with the two of you. I've lost the weight that diaylisis put on me and today I spent on just me getting my hair cut and visiting with Olivia and Ethan. That beautiful blue eyed boy told me he love me more than anything. How wonderful is that.? 
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This morning started out on a very sour note, Shrek was sleeping and I had to rush out of the house without saying, "Good-Bye."

When I got home, the dishes were done, the trash taken out and dinner was made.  Even though I was an hour late getting home, traffic, I was greeted with hugs and kisses, even the cats were excited.

Perfect day...it's been a perfect day!


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Wonderful thread . Let me share a big smile with the two of you. I've lost the weight that diaylisis put on me and today I spent on just me getting my hair cut and visiting with Olivia and Ethan. That beautiful blue eyed boy told me he love me more than anything. How wonderful is that.?
> kades


That's great!

I don't want to get too excited (yes I do, but you know what I mean!), but there is a glimmer of hope that James might get a job interview soon. 

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Barbara, that is great news!  You both have my prayers on that one.

Today was a real downer.  We found out that before we could get our little dog (Joey) groomed, he had to have a checkup we have been putting off because of lack of funds (last month our big dog, Violet, cost us $300).  We also knew that Joey needed more ear drops for a chronic infection and that would also mean a swab test.

DH is waiting to hear from a company regarding casual work that would offset the lack of hours with his current company and probably lead to full-time permanent work (and benefits) faster and at higher pay.  But while he is getting hours at two group homes, they are holding back from booking him because if he gets this job, he will be training for 12 days full time (and getting paid).  So we are taking a gamble he may not have any work for 2 weeks.

So, when I picked Joey up and was handed a $200 plus bill, I was pretty depressed.  But tonight, as I was sitting here at the computer, this little head popped up from his "hiding place" under my desk, and every fear, doubt and despair washed away.  He looked up at me much to say, "Thank you Mommy for looking after me" and life just can't get any better than that.

Thanks Zhizara, this is like venting and recording the last thing that made you smile all in one!


----------



## kadesma

Barbara, James, you are in my heart and prayers. You've been so patient may God  bless you both and give you your dream.
cj


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am so happy for James!  My hopes and prayers are with you!


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks everyone--Now I just hope they call back! Yesterday's call was a recording, and it caught me by surprise and I chose the call back option, since James wasn't there. I just hope I didn't end up costing him a job.

Today's happy vent is that I got over 20 cups of pumpkin from the first 2 pumpkins (almost 9 from the smallest and over 11 from the 2nd one) and still have 6 pumpkins to go! The biggest pumpkin (which I haven't done yet) was $5 (before Halloween), but the other 7 were only 99 cents each. Some will be used for pies and desserts, but I plan to use most of it as a vegetable. I love it with a little butter on it. Yum!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got several thank yous today for a job well done...and I gave out lots of hugs and kisses today to my old folks.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm just happy to have had a whole night's sleep, waking up at 5:45 and spending my morning with a cuppa coffee and catching up on all my friends on DC.

I've laughed at some of the posts.  What a great way to start my day!  Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm thankful for this thread......thanks Z.

Well, this is a big day. We are going to Las Vegas for a quiet private wedding ceremony in front of the beautiful fountain in front of the Bellagio Hotel on Saturday.
Bellagio Fountain Show

Let me back up.  My wonderful husband of three years, has finally repaired his torn relationship with his 40 year old son.  It's a too long story, but his son really never knew his dad, because of his bitter mother.  What a shame for this father and son, for all these wasted years.

 Anyway, Andy (the son) called today and asked us to come to Vegas so Steve (my husband, his father) can be his "best man".  I could cry for them, it is such a wonderful thing.  It will just be the four of us, and very simple, in front of this beautiful fountain.  
Is there anything more wonderful than love?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's wonderful Kayelle!  Have a great time!

My Happy Moment today:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkveHQPn48&feature=share


The Grandson in OK.  Noah!


----------



## Kayelle

He's adorable, PF!!

More good news today!!  I needed my head examined. No doubt, some would say. 
Seriously, I had a brain MRI plus a die job, on Monday trying to figure out these blamed headaches.  Dr. called with the results this morning, and said the tests were clear.  I think he could have worded that better myself. 

Anyway, now I can take off for Vegas with a clear head.  Wooo Hoooooo


----------



## kadesma

Enjoy sweetie.  Best to DH and son may they grow closer as time passes
kades


----------



## Zhizara

My happy vent is that thanks to a couple of TV marathons of shows I could stand, my "lapghan" is now long enough to reach my ankles and keeps my legs warm while I'm working on it.  It's about 5' wide and now is over 3' long.  I won't have to turn on the heat for awhile yet, and that keeps the electric bill down.

There is a Law & Order marathon on today so it'll keep me busy, and warm all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> He's adorable, PF!!
> 
> More good news today!! I needed my head examined. No doubt, some would say.
> Seriously, I had a brain MRI plus a die job, on Monday trying to figure out these blamed headaches. Dr. called with the results this morning, and said the tests were clear. I think he could have worded that better myself.
> 
> Anyway, now I can take off for Vegas with a clear head. Wooo Hoooooo


 
Thanks Kayelle, we think he's special!  We haven't seen them for about three years, so getting the vidoes is nice.

So glad you're MRI turned out good, Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## mollyanne

I have enjoyed reading this happy thread from the start and thank you to all who have posted here. Good idea Zhizara 

Kayelle, I was wondering where you were as I hadn't seen you posting. So I went to your profile and looked for your last post and found this (not your last but close). I loved the fountain video and that's one of my favorite pieces of music. I assume the voices are Andrea Bocelli and Susan Brightman and singing "Time to Say Goodbye". I have never seen this set to the fountains though and that was a real treat! I'm glad your MRI was clear...phew

And Princess...is Noah your grandson? He is cute as a button. I just reread the last post and see that he is. He looks like you!


----------



## Zhizara

mollyanne said:


> I have enjoyed reading this happy thread from the start and thank you to all who have posted here. Good idea Zhizara



Thanks MA.  I mentioned it in my venting post, but wasn't going to do it, but several others encouraged me.  I'm glad I did too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mollyanne said:


> And Princess...is Noah your grandson? He is cute as a button. I just reread the last post and see that he is. He looks like you!


 
Yes, he is my Grandson, but we are not blood relation, his father is my middle Stepson...  Thank you, I am very proud of him, he is a shining light.  And he really looks like Shrek, when Shrek was that age.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, he is wonderful!  

I survived Dr. Frankenstein today and got a new cellphone as my prize.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess, he is wonderful!
> 
> I survived Dr. Frankenstein today and got a new cellphone as my prize.


 
Thanks, LP!  We got him an electric guitar when he was about 5...he's good!


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> I'm thankful for this thread......thanks Z.
> 
> Well, this is a big day. We are going to Las Vegas for a quiet private wedding ceremony in front of the beautiful fountain in front of the Bellagio Hotel on Saturday.
> Bellagio Fountain Show
> 
> Let me back up.  My wonderful husband of three years, has finally repaired his torn relationship with his 40 year old son.  It's a too long story, but his son really never knew his dad, because of his bitter mother.  What a shame for this father and son, for all these wasted years.
> 
> Anyway, Andy (the son) called today and asked us to come to Vegas so Steve (my husband, his father) can be his "best man".  I could cry for them, it is such a wonderful thing.  It will just be the four of us, and very simple, in front of this beautiful fountain.
> Is there anything more wonderful than love?



*update on the wedding:* (I'll post a picture when I figure out how to get it off my brand new camera) 

_It was just spectacular!!  It was all planned in three days, very simple, but just spectacular.  Just after their vows were said, the fountain started it's dance to the Sinatra classic, "Fly Me to the Moon".  Just remarkable as it happened to be right on cue!!  The four of us danced to the music with the dancing fountain as the backdrop.  Lots of smiles and happy tears from all.
We had a lovely dinner together at a window table that overlooked the fountain.  When they left for their honeymoon room, Steve said that next to our own wedding in Greece, it was the happiest night of his life.
Again, ain't love grand?

Thanks so much for all the good wishes, you guys are the best!!
_


----------



## babetoo

sounds wonderful! i am so happy for your husband and for you.


----------



## mollyanne

wowee zowee, kayelle
...that's one happy vent! 
I love how you all danced 
to "Fly Me To The Moon"...perfect!


----------



## Barbara L

Whew!!!  I have been wanting to add my music playlist to my blog for a long time now (my daughter has it on hers and I wanted it too).  I finally figured it out and have it on there now.  Finally!  Now I have to add more songs!

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

On a happy note, my maintenance guy/hero came through with a working TV delivered this morning.  It's the same size as the one I had but without the built in VCR, and it's silver instead of black.  I had hoped for a little bigger than 14", but hey.  No shopping, delivered, $20.  SWEET!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> On a happy note, my maintenance guy/hero came through with a working TV delivered this morning. It's the same size as the one I had but without the built in VCR, and it's silver instead of black. I had hoped for a little bigger than 14", but hey. No shopping, delivered, $20. SWEET!


 
Yea!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tiny bit of background: My paydays are on Tuesday, not until recently have I been working on paydays and I've been getting my days mixed up...must still be on nightshift time.

Another: I fall asleep as a sanity-saving, self-defense mechanism when riding in a car with a reckless driver.

The other night I had a distressing dream.  Shrek and I are in the car and he asked me if I had remembered to pick up my paycheck.  I said no, I had forgotten about it but would get it later.  In the dream, Shrek started accelerating in the car, taking all kinds of reckless risks, so I fell asleep in the dream and decided there it was just a dream and woke to still be in the car.  This happened several times.  And when I finally did wake up i was angry at Shrek for being so wreckless until I woke up enough to realize it had all been a dream.  

When I told Shrek about the dream he laughed his butt off!

Yesterday, while tooling around the building, I remembered it was Tuesday and went to Reception to pick up my paycheck.  I didn't remember the dream incident at that time.  The receptionist was busy on the phone and the desk was not set up for payday.  I wandered off down the hall and asked the first CNA I kew if it was payday.

She told me payday was last week.   I was wondering if I had picked up my paycheck and forgotten about it or what the heck was going on.

So, I went back to payroll and asked Kathy if I had missed a payday.  She found my paycheck in the box on her desk.  I had forgotten payday

About that time I remembered the dream and got a chuckle out of it, listen to your dreams!!!  Shrek is still laughing about it.

The best part...we get paid three times this month.  I can do what ever I want with it, Black Friday is coming up and still make next month's rent on time


----------



## Zhizara

Maybe you forgot about it because you are used to 2 paydays a month.  

You must be thrilled, an extra payday right before Christmas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Maybe you forgot about it because you are used to 2 paydays a month.
> 
> You must be thrilled, an extra payday right before Christmas.


 
I think it was because I had a dentist appointment on my mind...that kinda wiped out a lot in the few days before the appointment.

The extra paycheck is earmarked for our anniversary next month.  I'm thinking a one night staycation at the Hilton.


----------



## Zhizara

*Jitterbug Mouse Update*

I found the solution to the jitterbugging computer mouse.  The recliner I sit in is covered with a quilted bedspread and has lots of seams.  This wasn't ever a problem when I had the plug in optical mouse, it worked even when on top of the crumpled up afghan I was working on was on the arm of the chair.

I guessed the seams were causing the problem with reception, so I put my mouse pad over the arm of the chair and no problems since.

It was kinda fun sometimes, and even solved a problem for me.  The icon tray kept getting in the way when I had it set to hide.  On the bottom, it got in the way of the system tray on Firefox.  To the left, in the way of the go back arrow, on the right, the scroll bar.  I liked hide because I wanted as much screen as possible showing.

Suddenly this morning, I found the tray at the top of my screen where it didn't get in the way of anything.  I unhid the tray, changed the icons to small and now I'm all set.

Somehow the jitterbugging mouse had moved my tray and it's icons to a better place.

Anyway, problems all solved.


----------



## Zhizara

I had a wonderful surprise yesterday that made me feel really good.

After doing my shopping at Sav A Lot I swiped my food stamps card which should have had about $3 or $4 left on it, planning to use my debit card for most of the purchase.  The food stamps card paid for my whole purchase!  Apparently they added money to it or paid in my monthly amount before the due date, but for whatever reason, I get to spend my own cash on another trip to WalMart next week.

Sometimes I think this place is magic.  Similar surprises have happened here making me feel like I have definitely moved to the right place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got to work on time, despite having to detour around three wrecks.  Unlocked the door and looked at everything I had spread all over.  Trust me, it was organized chaos, my favorite kind.  I had been on my own for more than half the day yesterday and was most productive, so much so, that I had nothing to do today for 10 hours.

I can't do that...so I got out a notebook and took down notes, called my supervisor and asked the questions I had listed.  She said, "What did you say?"  I told her I got everything done that I possibly could and I had 14 questions with how to proceed for the day.  She was flabbergasted.  

Basically, I had got done in 7 hours what takes her and a co-worker 3 days to get done.  So we went over my questions and she taught me something new over the phone.  We hung up and I dove into work.

By the end of my shift I had completed another 3 days worth of work for them.  I feel good!


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got to work on time, despite having to detour around three wrecks. Unlocked the door and looked at everything I had spread all over. Trust me, it was organized chaos, my favorite kind. I had been on my own for more than half the day yesterday and was most productive, so much so, that I had nothing to do today for 10 hours.
> 
> I can't do that...so I got out a notebook and took down notes, called my supervisor and asked the questions I had listed. She said, "What did you say?" I told her I got everything done that I possibly could and I had 14 questions with how to proceed for the day. She was flabbergasted.
> 
> Basically, I had got done in 7 hours what takes her and a co-worker 3 days to get done. So we went over my questions and she taught me something new over the phone. We hung up and I dove into work.
> 
> By the end of my shift I had completed another 3 days worth of work for them. I feel good!


 

as well you should.


----------



## Zhizara

My work ethic was "always stay one step ahead of the boss."  It worked really well as I was always getting promoted.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> as well you should.



What Babetoo said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you! I have a feeling they will find umpteen things I did wrong...only to find out I did them right. But I will hear about it on Tuesday.

I think I scare them...


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you! I have a feeling they will find umpteen things I did wrong...only to find out I did them right. But I will hear about it on Tuesday.
> 
> I think I scare them...



Scare away, your Ogressness.  I'll be interested to see what they have to say.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Scare away, your Ogressness. I'll be interested to see what they have to say.


 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## Barbara L

That's great Princess Fee!  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My Penzy's order just got here.  I'll be back later!!!


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Penzy's order just got here. I'll be back later!!!


 

feels like christmas gifts doesn't it ? i ordered most of my christmas stuff on line. they don't all come at once so it is like christmas everyday!!


----------



## LPBeier

Our cleaning ladies showed up an hour late.  I was ready to get really mad as I have so much to do today until I saw it was a different team - these ones are top notch and friendly.  The lead one had only been here once but she knew about not touching my cookbook/trinket shelf (too much on it, I do it myself), that Dad's stuff comes first but they do a quick clean of our bathroom as well and that the only items on my counters not to be moved are my KA (named "Brutus" or "The Brute" for very obvious reasons) and my portioning scale (you move it, you recalibrate it!).

So, how can I get made about a minor inconvenience when I get a clean house and someone who knows and cares about how I like it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> feels like christmas gifts doesn't it ? i ordered most of my christmas stuff on line. they don't all come at once so it is like christmas everyday!!


 
Love it...they were very well wrapped, nothing borken and all of it there.  I got everything into the space I had cleared, but will have to come up with a different system.  The jars are 4 deep and 6 across.

It was funny, the UPS driver has a tendency to drop and run.  The front doorbell rang and it was a package for Shrek through the post office, so I went to the back door to make sure the packages weren't sitting there.  No sooner than I got sat down again the back doorbell rang and there were my Penzy's boxes.  At least he rang the doorbell this time before dropping and running.

Shrek stood there wide-eyed as I was unwrapping them and he asked me how much I spent, I told him I'd tell him as soon as he told me how much he spent on the tenor banjo that showed up the other day.  I didn't spend as much as he did...


----------



## taxlady

> ...nothing borken and all of it there...



 we use the word "bork" to mean something is all messed up. So, the typo works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> we use the word "bork" to mean something is all messed up. So, the typo works.


 

Maybe it's just my typing is borked!  Yes, we use it too, but that one was unintentional.  I like it!


----------



## taxlady

"Bork" sounds Scandinavian or German, so it should probably have been "geborken".


----------



## babetoo

just checked walmart eye doc out. big big price difference. even without my insurance, it is about 1/3 the price. my insurance will only pay if i go to their doc. the one near me, gives me a battle for the prescription when i went to him. so 
wow, i am jazzed couple hundred as opposed to 500 at the other one.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> just checked walmart eye doc out. big big price difference. even without my insurance, it is about 1/3 the price. my insurance will only pay if i go to their doc. the one near me, gives me a battle for the prescription when i went to him. so
> wow, i am jazzed couple hundred as opposed to 500 at the other one.



Have you checked out buying Rx glasses online? Some friends of mine recommended Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, Prescription Glasses, Bifocal, Progressive Eyeglasses, Rimless Glasses. I was happy with my two pairs of bifocals with clip on sunglasses for less than $105 including shipping.


----------



## babetoo

that is great price. i have bifocals and progressive lens. also a astigmatism in left eye. doubt walmart would give me the prescription either, not without a hassle anyway. just need em really badly. eyes getting worse and my glasses got scratched up in the rehab place. they were not careful with my glasses when they moved them. i had them three years and not a scratch. not so now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> that is great price. i have bifocals and progressive lens. also a astigmatism in left eye. doubt walmart would give me the prescription either, not without a hassle anyway. just need em really badly. eyes getting worse and my glasses got scratched up in the rehab place. they were not careful with my glasses when they moved them. i had them three years and not a scratch. not so now.


 
Babe,

By rights that prescription is yours, not property of the eye doctor.  It is what you paid for when you got the eye exam.  I would discuss ownersip of the prescription, and how a lawyer might be helpful, to the eye doctor's office and see how fast you get your prescription.

You could also sic Aging Services on them.  They are there to help you when you have problems like this and can help you understand your rights.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> that is great price. i have bifocals and progressive lens. also a astigmatism in left eye. doubt walmart would give me the prescription either, not without a hassle anyway. just need em really badly. eyes getting worse and my glasses got scratched up in the rehab place. they were not careful with my glasses when they moved them. i had them three years and not a scratch. not so now.



I have astigmatism (mild) too. That's handled with the online stuff too.


----------



## taxlady

My cat, Shreddy, won't leave me alone. He wants scritches or cuddles all the time. He is one of those affectionate, very demanding tom cats. He has been that way since he was kitten. I was getting annoyed. It's very distracting. Then I remembered what my DH said to me one day when I complained about it. "Ah, poor you, you're getting too much lovings."


----------



## babetoo

i really liked my new doctor. he was with me for over half an hour. told me a couple things i need to do. shingles shot, i had never heard of that. have to go to pharmacy that administers meds. bone density test. and an eye exam. wants a head to toe exam in march. then will decide if he needs more tests. he asked many questions , to aid in getting to know me. we will wait and see. but first impressions were good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Update on my work ethics...I was told that I am working too hard and to slow it down a bit. They couldn't find a single thing done wrong

As least they said it nicer than the last person who complained about me, she said I was "Anal" and made everyone else look bad.

Thursday night I will be staying late to help out the nurse working to get her supply and drug orders done for the weekend.  They've been running out of stuff and instead of helping her out they just complain.  So I will stay and give her the assist.


----------



## Zhizara

Atta Girl!!


----------



## babetoo

better to be "anal" than slipshod. to many of those in health care. you go girl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> better to be "anal" than slipshod. to many of those in health care. you go girl!


 
Thank you, Babe.  I guess I'm just one of those who loves my job.  I wouldn't do it if it wasn't fun!  It can be exasperating and mind-bending, but in all it's tons of fun.


----------



## babetoo

happy vent, unexpectedly have a day off. was going shopping with granddaughter. we decided to wait till tomorrow. of course i have tons to do here. but i don't have to do any of it.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> happy vent, unexpectedly have a day off. was going shopping with granddaughter. we decided to wait till tomorrow. of course i have tons to do here. but i don't have to do any of it.



Soak in a bubble bath with a glass of wine and a good book!


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Soak in a bubble bath with a glass of wine and a good book!


 

well, not quite, but had a beer a little while ago. got some new books in mail written by jd robb. will start first one tonight. did stuff for dinner and cleaned up the mess. sent recipes to a few d.c. members that wanted them. 

so jazzed. got the christmas ornaments i ordered from orient trading co. unbreakable so charlie can't destroy. little cloth stocking. metal barn  stars and angels. that should do it. they are really cute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last night, I lost one of my new Opal Earrings.  I was upset and afraid to tell Shrek about it since I'd only had them for about 2 weeks.  

This morning, on my way into work, I was walking with my head down to keep the snow out of my face and what did I see on the asphalt?  My earring, undamaged, no one had run over it or walked on it.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last night, I lost one of my new Opal Earrings.  I was upset and afraid to tell Shrek about it since I'd only had them for about 2 weeks.
> 
> This morning, on my way into work, I was walking with my head down to keep the snow out of my face and what did I see on the asphalt?  My earring, undamaged, no one had run over it or walked on it.


Yay! Once I lost a really cute cat earring. It was gone for years. Then one day my sister looked down right outside the back door of my mom and dad's house, and there it was in a crack. It had apparently been pushed down into the crack, then it eventually surfaced again.

My happy venting is that right before the mail I said a prayer that there would be something good in the mail. Not only did the SolidWorks books James ordered come, but the gift we bought our friends' son (which said it could come as late as the 24th) came, we got a Christmas card from a good friend, and there was money from my dad.  Definitely good mail today.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

i finished all my christmas sewing yesterday. well, i do have to tie the quilt but it is baby sized so won't take long.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i finished all my christmas sewing yesterday. well, i do have to tie the quilt but it is baby sized so won't take long.



Christmas sewing? Is that for gifts? New outfit?


----------



## babetoo

taxlady, for gifts. i made a regular sized pillow and two throw pillows out of theme or the movie tangled. also bought a comforter with Rapunzel on it .these are for four year great grandaughter . made a baby quilt for  four month old great granddaughter. i generally don't sew for myself. these days patterns and fabric are so expensive that it is cheaper to buy. i do lots of stuff for my home. i really enjoy it. not so much with this cold.


----------



## roadfix

Got a huge rent reduction at our business location.  I wasn't kidding when I told the Landlord that I can get a similar space with plenty of parking for almost 1/2 the rent.  
At least that's one huge relief during these bad economic times.


----------



## babetoo

that is really cool, roadfix. every little bit helps, doesn't it?


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> taxlady, for gifts. i made a regular sized pillow and two throw pillows out of theme or the movie tangled. also bought a comforter with Rapunzel on it .these are for four year great grandaughter . made a baby quilt for  four month old great granddaughter. i generally don't sew for myself. these days patterns and fabric are so expensive that it is cheaper to buy. i do lots of stuff for my home. i really enjoy it. not so much with this cold.



Congratulations.  I know how good it feels to complete a project.  What's next?


----------



## babetoo

no more sewing til the new year. i still have to tie the quilt with yarn so it doesn't let the batting move when it washed. i really do love sewing for my babies.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Got a huge rent reduction at our business location.  I wasn't kidding when I told the Landlord that I can get a similar space with plenty of parking for almost 1/2 the rent.
> At least that's one huge relief during these bad economic times.



w00t!


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> no more sewing til the new year. i still have to tie the quilt with yarn so it doesn't let the batting move when it washed. i really do love sewing for my babies.



Do you have anything specific planned, or haven't decided yet?


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Got a huge rent reduction at our business location.  I wasn't kidding when I told the Landlord that I can get a similar space with plenty of parking for almost 1/2 the rent.
> At least that's one huge relief during these bad economic times.



*WOWZERS* roadfix !!  Rent reductions are practically unheard of, especially someplace like Los Angeles.  I'm really happy for you.  As a past business owner I'm rooting for you all the way!!  Congrats, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## roadfix

^^^   Thanks.  This was our second rent reduction.  Last year we got a 10% reduction on base rent.  That was not enough so I requested another one last month and this time we settled on an _additional_ 25% reduction.  Still, even with this significant reduction I'm paying 50 cents a square foot more on an identical 1200 sq/ft space than the new pizzeria next door who opened shop just this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love this news story!!!

Anonymous thief pays for stolen hammer, decades later - Yahoo! News


----------



## roadfix

Here's another similar story I heard the other day:

Retiree Dennis Ferguson Gives $10K To Pay Back California For Unemployment Benefits


----------



## taxlady

Those are great new stories. They remind me why McGill University doesn't change its rules about tenured professors. There was one professor who didn't show up for years, even though he collected his salary. Then one day he gave McGill University several million dollars. He had invented something or other and made a fortune. He was able to do it because of the steady income as a tenured professor.


----------



## Zhizara

Since I've been noticing some weight loss, I ordered a bathroom scale online which just arrived:



I've lost 31 pounds over two years. 

WHOOPEE!


----------



## Kayelle

*That's fantastic Z !!*  What a great surprise.  

I want your scale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've lost 4 pounds and 14 days no smoking!  I'm up to walking 7 miles a day.

Conga-rats Z!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow Z and Princess you two are doing great!!!!

I met up with a friend today that I haven't seen in ages.  She mentioned that she is going to the "gentle fit" water exercises I used to attend and said she needs some incentive to keep going.  I said I needed some to start going again so we are meeting at the pool on Tuesday morning.  I can't wait!

My venting on a happy note:
Some of you know I have been waiting about 18 months for an  MRI.  I finally got the call yesterday and it is for March 29th in the  evening.  

Anyway, they give me the appointment and then say not to wear any scents or metal.  Um, uh, I have a knee made out of titanium, a gold crown and pin in my hip.  So the receptionist told me I better phone the imaging department to find out if  it was okay. I was dumbfounded how I could wait that long, with three doctors all knowing my complete history just to have this brought up now.

I phoned today and the only thing they were worried about is the pin but they checked my records (it was done at the same hospital and it is fine.

I hope now we can get to the bottom of my vertigo, sporadic numbness, etc.  The symptoms aren't bad, but annoying and a little unnerving at times.

Hey, maybe I can free myself of my claustrophobia too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah for swim class!!!  Yeah for MRI!!!  Stay out of elevators!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah for swim class!!!  Yeah for MRI!!!  Stay out of elevators!


I have actually mastered elevators.  At least the closed in kind.  Just don't try to get me in a glass one.  I know that doesn't make any sense, but I feel more closed in when I am moving up and down in a clear box.  I have to close my eyes and pretend there are walls - I am not afraid of the height, it is the closed space and watching it move.

Maybe if I stand against one wall of the elevator and go up and down I can pretend it is an MRI machine and practice it before I go.  My doctor said she will prescribe some ativan but I don't think you can safely take as much as I will need!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have actually mastered elevators. At least the closed in kind. Just don't try to get me in a glass one. I know that doesn't make any sense, but I feel more closed in when I am moving up and down in a clear box. I have to close my eyes and pretend there are walls - I am not afraid of the height, it is the closed space and watching it move.
> 
> Maybe if I stand against one wall of the elevator and go up and down I can pretend it is an MRI machine and practice it before I go. My doctor said she will prescribe some ativan but I don't think you can safely take as much as I will need!


 
You need what the dentist gave me for having my teeth out...I fell asleep in the waiting room, Shrek about had to carry me in.


----------



## LPBeier

They don't want me asleep, just relaxed!  Apparently they will ask me questions while they take pictures of my brain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> They don't want me asleep, just relaxed! Apparently they will ask me questions while they take pictures of my brain.


 
LOL!  All my Docs want me out!  I don't remember most of what has gone on lately!  Probably a good thing!


----------



## Barbara L

It's nice to see so much good news here the last few days!

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've lost 4 pounds and 14 days no smoking!  I'm up to walking 7 miles a day.
> 
> Conga-rats Z!



Well, good for you too, Princess.  And thank you.


----------



## mollyanne

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, *
*Zhizara **and Princess* *! ! !*

(lol, kayelle)

.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks MollyAnne.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Mollyanne!


----------



## Kayelle

LP....





> a gold crown and pin in my hip.


I read that as "a pin in my lip".............ROTFL   I was just not picturing you with a pierced lip. 

I thought I'd get all freaked out with my MRI but it was a cinch, and I was *very surprised.  *There's a mirror that's tilted so you can see your feet, and the booth where the technician is......that was a HUGE help.  The clanging sound is really loud but they give you headphones that help.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Kayelle, for the tips.  They will help.

As for the piercing, a few years ago we were cooking at a kid's camp and all the staff were much younger than us, but we fit in well with them.  We came home for a break and I came back with a pierced eyebrow.  They loved it.  When I had my knee surgery I had to take it out and it was giving me problems so I left it out.  That was a few months before my 50th birthday and I had planned on removing it then anyway.


----------



## babetoo

went shoe shopping last night. payless is having their buy one get one half price. usually i have a hard time finding shoes that fit. i have a very wide foot and unless i want to pay an arm and a leg, just have to search. i found not one but two pair that fit me . bought a pair of boots, and a darling pair of red flats. don't think i have ever had red shoes. thought it was time. lol. 

today tennis shoes i had ordered on line came today and they fit perfectly. they are wide so that is why. dr. scholls shoes so should be comfortable.

i am jazzed and will be well shod.


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Kayelle, for the tips.  They will help.
> 
> As for the piercing, a few years ago we were cooking at a kid's camp and all the staff were much younger than us, but we fit in well with them.  We came home for a break and I came back with a pierced eyebrow.  They loved it.  When I had my knee surgery I had to take it out and it was giving me problems so I left it out.  That was a few months before my 50th birthday and I had planned on removing it then anyway.



My 16 yo Granddaughter has a pierced eyebrow, and she was "scared" to show Nana.   I actually liked it.  She was thrilled, and I made points.  Nana's no dummy. 
Lip piercings are something else......guess I've never seen one that didn't look icky and on the verge of being infected.


----------



## Claire

I came home yesterday, my husband greeted me at the door.  "Claire, you keep saying that the right pet will find us when the time comes ... well, she has, but she's larger than you want."  My immediate thought was, please don't tell me he's adopted a huge dog! He led me to a window, and there in our fenced in back yard was a young doe!  She looked so lonely, lost and forlorn.  We didn't used to see deer this far into town very often, but this year there has been a herd roaming the area, and she must have some how gotten separated from them.  But she stayed with us all afternoon, napping and staring at us through the window.  We have the only fenced in yard in the neighborhood (it's only a 4' fence, no obstacle for a deer), so they seldom bother with our yard, wandering through our neighbors' instead.  Finally, around 6, she nibbled from a few dead phlox plants and just disappeared. We enjoyed her company for the afternoon, though, and hope she safely found her herd and is where she belongs!


----------



## Zhizara

What a wonderful experience!

Hey, did you notice Happy Note Venting has almost a hundred posts!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My blood pressure is slowly coming down to something reasonable on the new medication.  Yay!  It's about time!


----------



## Skittle68

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Wow Z and Princess you two are doing great!!!!
> 
> I met up with a friend today that I haven't seen in ages.  She mentioned that she is going to the "gentle fit" water exercises I used to attend and said she needs some incentive to keep going.  I said I needed some to start going again so we are meeting at the pool on Tuesday morning.  I can't wait!
> 
> My venting on a happy note:
> Some of you know I have been waiting about 18 months for an  MRI.  I finally got the call yesterday and it is for March 29th in the  evening.
> 
> Anyway, they give me the appointment and then say not to wear any scents or metal.  Um, uh, I have a knee made out of titanium, a gold crown and pin in my hip.  So the receptionist told me I better phone the imaging department to find out if  it was okay. I was dumbfounded how I could wait that long, with three doctors all knowing my complete history just to have this brought up now.
> 
> I phoned today and the only thing they were worried about is the pin but they checked my records (it was done at the same hospital and it is fine.
> 
> I hope now we can get to the bottom of my vertigo, sporadic numbness, etc.  The symptoms aren't bad, but annoying and a little unnerving at times.
> 
> Hey, maybe I can free myself of my claustrophobia too!



Titanium and gold aren't magnetic, so should be no worries


----------



## LPBeier

Skittle68 said:


> Titanium and gold aren't magnetic, so should be no worries



Oh, I thought I came back and posted that - I checked it with the MRI department I am going to and they said no problem.  Thanks Skittle!

I also have been watching a lot of "House" reruns and they use the MRI like other hospitals use a thermometer!  It is helping me "imagine what it will be like" that usually helps my vertigo!


----------



## Claire

Skittle, as long as your doctor knows about your various metallic parts there shouldn't be a problem, just remind your radiologist before your appointment.  

As far as my doe, my next door neighbor emailed (without knowing that she'd taken a rest in my yard) that he'd been coming home from work at around 6 and found a deer in our alley.  Oh, alive, I might add.  Just stopped and let her go, then found one in his yard.  So her herd wasn't far away, just scattered and taking a rest!  

I can't help but wonder what is bringing these deer into the neighborhood?  Maybe it is that there is less hunting than there used to be, so larger and more herds?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Skittle, as long as your doctor knows about your various metallic parts there shouldn't be a problem, just remind your radiologist before your appointment.
> 
> As far as my doe, my next door neighbor emailed (without knowing that she'd taken a rest in my yard) that he'd been coming home from work at around 6 and found a deer in our alley. Oh, alive, I might add. Just stopped and let her go, then found one in his yard. So her herd wasn't far away, just scattered and taking a rest!
> 
> _I can't help but wonder what is bringing these deer into the neighborhood? Maybe it is that there is less hunting than there used to be, so larger and more herds_?


 
It may be that it's easier to get through the snow in town.  I know our herds come into town to get at the yards.


----------



## babetoo

i am a happy camper tonight. i got every chore on my list done today. plenty more where those came from, i'm just saying, got todays list done. a rare occurrence these days.


----------



## Zhizara

Good for you, Babetoo.  When I'm not getting things done, I try to get myself in the mindset of "Playing House"  It works sometimes.


----------



## Barbara L

I was wrong. And that makes me happy!!!!! I thought the Daniel Fast that I am on ends at the end of the day this Sunday, but it is at the end of the day Saturday! So I am one day closer to meat, cheese, and bread! 

I have lost 14 pounds during these 3 weeks, and I don't want to gain it all back, so I don't want to go wild, but I am glad to be getting back to more than just vegetables, fruits, nuts, grains, and water. I am actually surprised at how easy this has been, but it wasn't just about diet, so that helped. 

All I know is that when midnight Saturday night hits, I am seriously thinking about making a grilled cheese sandwich!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I was wrong. And that makes me happy!!!!! I thought the Daniel Fast that I am on ends at the end of the day this Sunday, but it is at the end of the day Saturday! So I am one day closer to meat, cheese, and bread!
> 
> I have lost 14 pounds during these 3 weeks, and I don't want to gain it all back, so I don't want to go wild, but I am glad to be getting back to more than just vegetables, fruits, nuts, grains, and water. I am actually surprised at how easy this has been, but it wasn't just about diet, so that helped.
> 
> All I know is that when midnight Saturday night hits, I am seriously thinking about making a grilled cheese sandwich!
> 
> Barbara


 
Yay!  14 pounds, fantastic!  Good for you Barbara!

I'm all excited, I got a special delivery from California of some Meyer Lemons.  Kayelle sent them to me, from her YARD!.  Alix's Lemon cake...BEFORE I get told by the dietician I can't have any!

I had a good appointment with the Cardiologist...have to do Cardiac Rehab and take a Diet Class...even though it's becoming more and more apparent it's not my diet or activity level that caused the heart attack.

But, no more than 5 miles walking a day, no stationary bike...until the consult with Rehab.


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo on the lemons! That was nice of Kayelle to send them to you. 

I'm glad your appointment went well.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> WooHoo on the lemons! That was nice of Kayelle to send them to you.
> 
> I'm glad your appointment went well.
> 
> Barbara


 
I owe her fresh huckleberries When they come in season!


----------



## Zhizara

14 pounds!  You go, girl.


----------



## Barbara L

Zhizara said:


> 14 pounds!  You go, girl.


Thanks! I know some of it was water weight, and I know that if I go back to eating like I was I will gain it all back. I will still eat the same foods, but I will watch portion control more, and I will drink more water. I drink diet pop, but I know that water is better for me, and we have good water (a well, plus I filter it in a Brita pitcher), so I need to drink a lot more of it. Fortunately I love vegetables, so that won't be a problem. The problem will be not loading some of them up with butter! 

All in all, this partial fast has been a good experience for me, but I don't think I will do it again. I'll make that decision next year. I do think I might do a couple days a week where I just have water and vegetables. One incentive I have to not gain it all back is my New Year's resolution to weigh at least a pound less on the first of each month than the first of the month before. I'm definitely set for February 1, but I will need to keep from gaining so that I will weigh less on March 1!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My new Tea Set:


----------



## luvs

i'm a thin chick, & lemme say, that takes a concerted effort here & there..... barbara, you're doing great!~


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My new Tea Set:


Thanks, Princes.  They are beautiful.  I can't imagine Shrek hasn't noticed them yet!  

Why do you have to sneak them in?  He has his guitars, etc., hasn't he?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Princes. They are beautiful. I can't imagine Shrek hasn't noticed them yet!
> 
> Why do you have to sneak them in? He has his guitars, etc., hasn't he?


 
He noticed them, he took the picture.  It's a long standing joke about no more teapots.  They are literally, all over the place.


----------



## Kayelle

Good beautiful warm morning everyone!  We got back last night from a "winter wonderland" vacation to Yellowstone Nat. Park. *Now *I  understand what it is to be cold at -24 degrees, and never above 0.  It  was such a privilege to see this national treasure as few tourists  experience, in the dead of winter and bright beautiful sunshine every  day.  The raw and frigid beauty of the animals and scenery in sunshine  will be remembered by this California girl forever.
Believe me, I have a whole new respect for all of you who live your  daily lives in frigid temperatures.  What a PITA it is to just get  dressed in the morning. I never wear more than one layer of clothes all  year long here. There, I had on nearly a weeks worth of clothes everyday  and looked and felt like the Pillsbury Dough Boy. You folks sure have a lot of weekly laundry to deal with....sheesh!

Here's a picture of our heated "snow catmobile"...the way we toured the closed to the public roads of Yellowstone.


----------



## Zhizara

Welcome home, KL.  I'll bet you're tired of eating out, too.  Aren't you glad to be back in your own kitchen (and weather)?


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Z !!  Yeppers I'm hungry for my own cooking although it was nice being waited on.  Felt so good this morning to pull on a pair of jeans and a tee shirt,slip on some sandals and be done.   Phew!!

The morning we were suppose to do some snowmobiling on our own it was -12 degrees and I promised my kids I wouldn't do anything stupid, so we didn't get to go.  Strange how we mind our kids better than they did us. lol


----------



## Zhizara

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Z !!  Yeppers I'm hungry for my own cooking although it was nice being waited on.  Felt so good this morning to pull on a pair of jeans and a tee shirt,slip on some sandals and be done.   Phew!!
> 
> The morning we were suppose to do some snowmobiling on our own it was -12 degrees and I promised my kids I wouldn't do anything stupid, so we didn't get to go.  Strange how we mind our kids better than they did us. lol



I'd be willing to bet it might have had more to do with the -12F than minding the kids!


----------



## Kayelle

> I'd be willing to bet it might have had more to do with the -12F than minding the kids!



Hey, I'm blaming it on them!!  It's all their fault for not letting me have my fun!!! 
That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> What a PITA it is to just get dressed in the morning. I never wear more than one layer of clothes all year long here. There, I had on nearly a weeks worth of clothes everyday and looked and felt like the Pillsbury Dough Boy. You folks sure have a lot of weekly laundry to deal with....sheesh!


 
And you better make sure you got to the bathroom BEFORE you get dressed.  Makes potty stops interesting.

Welcome Home, Kayelle!


----------



## AnnieDrews

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm all excited, I got a special delivery from California of some Meyer Lemons. Kayelle sent them to me, from her YARD!. Alix's Lemon cake....


 
Wow, you planted a seed there Fiona!! I searched for Alix's recipe, found it, bought lemons and eggs and flour....now I just have to wait until tomorrow or Sunday to make it so someone else is here to eat it besides just myself!! I am dying to make this! I may drop some poppyseeds in, too. What I like about the recipe is that it only makes an 8 x 8 size cake. Not so much to be tempted by as it will not last too long.

I'm now trying to figure out if my poppy seeds are fresh enough to use. I can't remember when I bought them (maybe a year ago??), but have kept them in the fridge.

Anyway....happy vent over!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

AnnieDrews said:


> Wow, you planted a seed there Fiona!! I searched for Alix's recipe, found it, bought lemons and eggs and flour....now I just have to wait until tomorrow or Sunday to make it so someone else is here to eat it besides just myself!! I am dying to make this! I may drop some poppyseeds in, too. What I like about the recipe is that it only makes an 8 x 8 size cake. Not so much to be tempted by as it will not last too long.
> 
> I'm now trying to figure out if my poppy seeds are fresh enough to use. I can't remember when I bought them (maybe a year ago??), but have kept them in the fridge.
> 
> Anyway....happy vent over!


 
I had to wait until this weekend for much the same reason.  Shrek was on a medical fast last weekend...so it's lemon cake for us this week.  BEFORE I get the bad news on what I am allowed to eat.


----------



## AnnieDrews

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to wait until this weekend for much the same reason. Shrek was on a medical fast last weekend...so it's lemon cake for us this week. BEFORE I get the bad news on what I am allowed to eat.


 
I hope the news isn't as bad as you think. We should all be allowed *reasonable* amounts of goodies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

AnnieDrews said:


> I hope the news isn't as bad as you think. We should all be allowed *reasonable* amounts of goodies.


 
First, I'm a nurse and have taken lots of nutrition classes.  Second, I'm a nurse, I have "counseled" many people with various health problems on what they can and can't eat.  Third...I know the MD and Dietician running the class...there will be lots of denial and temper tantrums.  AND lastly...I already bought the cookbooks...waaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm doing Alix's lemon bars this weekend....they are identical to my recipe, and also worthy of Meyer lemons.  Yummy....lemon goodies all around at DC this weekend!

You're sure right about this, PF......


> And you better make sure you got to the bathroom BEFORE you get dressed.  Makes potty stops interesting.
> 
> Welcome Home, Kayelle!


----------



## AnnieDrews

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First, I'm a nurse and have taken lots of nutrition classes. Second, I'm a nurse, I have "counseled" many people with various health problems on what they can and can't eat. Third...I know the MD and Dietician running the class...there will be lots of denial and temper tantrums. AND lastly...I already bought the cookbooks...waaahhhhhh!!!!


 
Do they have good recipes in them?? I'm looking for a cookbook with lighter recipes. I am going to try to find this one: The Most Decadent Diet Ever by Devin Alexander. It was recommended by a friend on a diet forum I belong use.

*Kayelle*-I've heard of Meyer lemons and have never had them. What is the difference between those and regular lemons at the grocery store?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

AnnieDrews said:


> Do they have good recipes in them?? I'm looking for a cookbook with lighter recipes. I am going to try to find this one: The Most Decadent Diet Ever by Devin Alexander. It was recommended by a friend on a diet forum I belong use.
> 
> *Kayelle*-I've heard of Meyer lemons and have never had them. What is the difference between those and regular lemons at the grocery store?


 
I bought the American Heart Association Cookbooks.  The Regular one and one of each Lowfat and Low Salt.  I also got the DASH Diet cookbook.  These are what the Dietician will be using to teach us.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And you better make sure you got to the bathroom BEFORE you get dressed.  Makes potty stops interesting.
> 
> Welcome Home, Kayelle!



There's a reason I don't wear coveralls. Actually there is a story that goes with that. It involved driving over 100 miles to the only rest stop in a provincial park in northern Quebec in winter. There's enough country girl in me that I don't mind going behind a bush, but the idea of taking off my jacket to get the overalls down was simply unbearable. Brrrrr


----------



## Kayelle

AnnieDrews said:


> *Kayelle*-I've heard of Meyer lemons and have never had them. What is the difference between those and regular lemons at the grocery store?



Annie, 
The Meyer lemon flesh is a light orange-yellow  color, with juice sweeter than that of most lemons, but is not often commercially cultivated.  The main reason for this is its thin skin, which makes the Improved Meyer Lemon  difficult to ship safely.It is a cross between a type of orange, and a lemon.

Introduced to the United States (from China) in  the early twentieth century, it was discovered by Frank N. Meyer, who was on  assignment from the USDA as an agricultural explorer.  
Since we live in the Heritage Valley they call the lemon capital of the world, we planted our tree in the ground, but many people grow them in patio pots.  After doing some research, I see that most everyone can have a tree of their own.  Check out this site. Meyer Lemon Trees - Buy Indoor Lemon Trees for Sale


Taxlady........I SOO understand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> There's a reason I don't wear coveralls. Actually there is a story that goes with that. It involved driving over 100 miles to the only rest stop in a provincial park in northern Quebec in winter. There's enough country girl in me that I don't mind going behind a bush, but the idea of taking off my jacket to get the overalls down was simply unbearable. Brrrrr


 
It's important to think through your layers...I had a friend who thought that if pantyhose kept you toasty underneath (which they do) that a leotard would be just perfect.  She forgot that hers only came off from the shoulders.


----------



## babetoo

got my nut grinder i ordered on ebay. it is cute. has small glass bottom and a metal lid. a tiny bit of rust but think it will work just fine. it is old but not sure about the"antique" part


----------



## babetoo

i am really pooped. i cleaned out my walk-in closet today. put all the stuff out for the vets pickup tomorrow. it is a super good tired. a job long overdue and if i do say so, a good job. i was ruthless in what i threw out. craft and decoration closet is next. it fills an entire double closet. another day will do it.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> i am really pooped. i cleaned out my walk-in closet today. put all the stuff out for the vets pickup tomorrow. it is a super good tired. a job long overdue and if i do say so, a good job. i was ruthless in what i threw out. craft and decoration closet is next. it fills an entire double closet. another day will do it.


Way to go babe I wish I had more energy.I'm getting there though
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

And on a happy note here, I'm smiling because My grandson told me he is going to take a cooking class at JC, he has to make an appy,entre, saladd and dessert. I'm so proud of him he's such a good kid
.kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i am really pooped. i cleaned out my walk-in closet today. put all the stuff out for the vets pickup tomorrow. it is a super good tired. a job long overdue and if i do say so, a good job. i was ruthless in what i threw out. craft and decoration closet is next. it fills an entire double closet. another day will do it.


 
I will feel that way tomorrow when I get everything toted to the storage unit that is cluttering my living room.  I've been busy collecting things together for the BIG garage sale for Relay For Life, Cancer Research.

I've also been going through the pantry and getting rid of (I take it to work) the food items I can no longer eat...I have all kinds of space all the sudden.


----------



## Zhizara

I just got two annoying computer problems fixed with the help of TaxLady and Damian.

It's so nice to have everything back to normal.  

I knew if I posted my problem here someone would help, and I was right.  It's less than 24 hours and both problems are fixed.  No more frustration there.  

What a great place DC is!


----------



## Barbara L

We just found out that James is still in the running for the job he interviewed for a month ago. The job is here in town, but they are still discussing it up at Corporate in Pennsylvania. Most CAD jobs around here are up in Charlotte, about 40 miles away, but this is between 3-4 miles from home, and the difference in gas costs would be tremendous!  

The other good news is that we got some money, which will mostly be used for bills, but we will be able to splurge a little and go out to eat on our anniversary Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> We just found out that James is still in the running for the job he interviewed for a month ago. The job is here in town, but they are still discussing it up at Corporate in Pennsylvania. Most CAD jobs around here are up in Charlotte, about 40 miles away, but this is between 3-4 miles from home, and the difference in gas costs would be tremendous!
> 
> The other good news is that we got some money, which will mostly be used for bills, but we will be able to splurge a little and go out to eat on our anniversary Monday.


 
Very nice, have fun on Monday!


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> We just found out that James is still in the running for the job he interviewed for a month ago. The job is here in town, but they are still discussing it up at Corporate in Pennsylvania. Most CAD jobs around here are up in Charlotte, about 40 miles away, but this is between 3-4 miles from home, and the difference in gas costs would be tremendous!
> 
> The other good news is that we got some money, which will mostly be used for bills, but we will be able to splurge a little and go out to eat on our anniversary Monday.



Yay for money and little splurges. Happy anniversary.


----------



## simonbaker

I got back on the eliptical machine for the first time in 8 years! Starting back slow but it feels good just starting back...even if only for 10 minutes.


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go SB!  I just started a fitness program myself after many years and several health issues and I have learned the importance of starting slow and taking any progress as a great accomplishment!

That being said, I am a little peeved at the fact that DH has been pulling double shifts and getting 5 to no hours of sleep between.  I go between being upset I can't spend more time with him and worrying about him. But between this fact and the exercise I am getting, I am finding I am able to do things around the house that normally would have to be left for him.  Not the hanging of our new curtains (bad knee and back plus vertigo equals no ladder climbing!) but assembling chairs, cleaning up after the dogs in the backyard, vacuuming, etc. are all things I wouldn't have dreamed of doing even a few months ago.

And to all my Moms and Dads here at DC, yes, I am being careful!


----------



## babetoo

it is a good feeling, isn't it lp.


----------



## taxlady

My two deliveries arrived from Bureau en Gros (Staples). I had two separate orders so I could use two separate $20 off coupons. 

One order has my new 22 sheet shredder. It looks and feels sturdy. I need a sturdy shredder. I have a large pile of accumulated stuff to shred (mostly client stuff). I will try it out after I read the instructions.

The other order was more mundane office supply store stuff: 2-pocket portfolios, new stapler, rubber fingertips, biz card paper, pens, Sharpies, some other stuff and a container of coffee.

Everything is for biz. I wasn't sure how long I would be ill and unable to shop in person. So, coffee on special worked out great. It was only a little more expensive than at Costco. Okay, the coffee isn't only for biz, but I serve coffee to my clients and once a year I include the cost of a container of coffee in my biz expenses. I probably use more than that for biz, but it isn't worth the effort to track it. 

So, I am a happy camper. I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dina

My kids make me so proud!  They (9th and 11th graders) are attending a charter school this year that's preparing them for college.  They're both doing very well and have become more mature in every way.  I met with one of my daughter's teachers today and he said my girl (9th grader) is extremely intelligent and transpires so much positive energy to others with her happiness and optimism.  I couldn't be more proud of my kids!


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> My two deliveries arrived from Bureau en Gros (Staples). I had two separate orders so I could use two separate $20 off coupons.
> 
> One order has my new 22 sheet shredder. It looks and feels sturdy. I need a sturdy shredder. I have a large pile of accumulated stuff to shred (mostly client stuff). I will try it out after I read the instructions.
> 
> The other order was more mundane office supply store stuff: 2-pocket portfolios, new stapler, rubber fingertips, biz card paper, pens, Sharpies, some other stuff and a container of coffee.
> 
> Everything is for biz. I wasn't sure how long I would be ill and unable to shop in person. So, coffee on special worked out great. It was only a little more expensive than at Costco. Okay, the coffee isn't only for biz, but I serve coffee to my clients and once a year I include the cost of a container of coffee in my biz expenses. I probably use more than that for biz, but it isn't worth the effort to track it.
> 
> So, I am a happy camper. I love that kind of stuff.


Great! I do too!!


----------



## Barbara L

Dina said:


> My kids make me so proud!  They (9th and 11th graders) are attending a charter school this year that's preparing them for college.  They're both doing very well and have become more mature in every way.  I met with one of my daughter's teachers today and he said my girl (9th grader) is extremely intelligent and transpires so much positive energy to others with her happiness and optimism.  I couldn't be more proud of my kids!


That is wonderful Dina! It is always good when other people see what we see in our kids too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> My two deliveries arrived from Bureau en Gros (Staples). I had two separate orders so I could use two separate $20 off coupons.
> 
> One order has my new 22 sheet shredder. It looks and feels sturdy. I need a sturdy shredder. I have a large pile of accumulated stuff to shred (mostly client stuff). I will try it out after I read the instructions.
> 
> The other order was more mundane office supply store stuff: 2-pocket portfolios, new stapler, rubber fingertips, biz card paper, pens, Sharpies, some other stuff and a container of coffee.
> 
> Everything is for biz. I wasn't sure how long I would be ill and unable to shop in person. So, coffee on special worked out great. It was only a little more expensive than at Costco. Okay, the coffee isn't only for biz, but I serve coffee to my clients and once a year I include the cost of a container of coffee in my biz expenses. I probably use more than that for biz, but it isn't worth the effort to track it.
> 
> So, I am a happy camper. I love that kind of stuff.


 
Oh, I love office supplies...weird, I know!  I like to buy paper...Shrek has forbidden me to go by myself, I always have some rationale for the paper I buy...of course, we have stacks of paper and notepads.  But, we never run out of paper clips...in any color you could want


----------



## buckytom

lol, princess. there's 5 stages of the office supply paradigm.

first, the envy when you see someone with a lot of all they need.

then denial of said envy that no one needs that much.

then theft. it's a big company, they won't miss this box of notepads or pencils

next is remorse. for being no less than a flat out thief.

finally, acceptance and rationalization. it IS a big company and certainly won't miss this stapler.

the cycle then continues. transmogrifying. should i go on?


----------



## kadesma

Dina said:


> My kids make me so proud!  They (9th and 11th graders) are attending a charter school this year that's preparing them for college.  They're both doing very well and have become more mature in every way.  I met with one of my daughter's teachers today and he said my girl (9th grader) is extremely intelligent and transpires so much positive energy to others with her happiness and optimism.  I couldn't be more proud of my kids!


Hi Dina, so wonderful to hear from you. You should be proud of the kids. They are doing so well. Woo hoo
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, princess. there's 5 stages of the office supply paradigm.
> 
> first, the envy when you see someone with a lot of all they need.
> 
> then denial of said envy that no one needs that much.
> 
> then theft. it's a big company, they won't miss this box of notepads or pencils
> 
> next is remorse. for being no less than a flat out thief.
> 
> finally, acceptance and rationalization. it IS a big company and certainly won't miss this stapler.
> 
> the cycle then continues. transmogrifying. should i go on?


 
I'll have to disagree with this...I purchase all my hoard...I don't even have a stash of pens from work.  I asked for a stapler for two weeks, finally bought my own.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I love office supplies...weird, I know! I like to buy paper...Shrek has forbidden me to go by myself, I always have some rationale for the paper I buy...of course, we have stacks of paper and notepads. But, we never run out of paper clips...in any color you could want


 
Ken will not allow me into the "pen aisle" of any office supply store. I have a serious problem. I once wandered into the supply aisle of Costco and came home with Uniball pens of every colour. I only bought ONE BOX though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Ken will not allow me into the "pen aisle" of any office supply store. I have a serious problem. I once wandered into the supply aisle of Costco and came home with Uniball pens of every colour. I only bought ONE BOX though!


 
Costco is worse...everything comes in big packages. The only thing that saves me is they don't carry the pen I like.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to disagree with this...I purchase all my hoard...I don't even have a stash of pens from work.  I asked for a stapler for two weeks, finally bought my own.



Me too (of course it's my company ). Some people think it's expected and okay. I once had an employee who helped herself to my stuff. Some sort of logic that it was one of the perqs of office work and that it was a business expense to me. 

When I did have employers, I never took stuff. I may have kept a pen or two, when I was in my twenties, but I can't say I remember doing that. My mum told us about "horrible, dishonest people" who did that sort of thing and her shock at them bragging about it.


----------



## taxlady

DH got a job! It's in his field (he's a computer geek) in a startup company in Calgary, Alberta. No moving required, he will be telecommuting. The pay isn't as good as he had hoped, but it's not terrible and it includes medical and dental after three months.  

This is a big relief. It has been making him depressed. The last time he had a job was a three month contract that ended right after the stock market tanked, so it didn't get renewed.

The money won't hurt.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> DH got a job! It's in his field (he's a computer geek) in a startup company in Calgary, Alberta. No moving required, he will be telecommuting. The pay isn't as good as he had hoped, but it's not terrible and it includes medical and dental after three months.
> 
> This is a big relief. It has been making him depressed. The last time he had a job was a three month contract that ended right after the stock market tanked, so it didn't get renewed.
> 
> The money won't hurt.


Terrific I'm so happy for the two of you.
kades


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> DH got a job! It's in his field (he's a computer geek) in a startup company in Calgary, Alberta. No moving required, he will be telecommuting. The pay isn't as good as he had hoped, but it's not terrible and it includes medical and dental after three months.
> 
> This is a big relief. It has been making him depressed. The last time he had a job was a three month contract that ended right after the stock market tanked, so it didn't get renewed.
> 
> The money won't hurt.



What *wonderful news* TL !!!!


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> DH got a job! It's in his field (he's a computer geek) in a startup company in Calgary, Alberta. No moving required, he will be telecommuting. The pay isn't as good as he had hoped, but it's not terrible and it includes medical and dental after three months.
> 
> This is a big relief. It has been making him depressed. The last time he had a job was a three month contract that ended right after the stock market tanked, so it didn't get renewed.
> 
> The money won't hurt.


Yay!  I'm so happy for you both!

James is still looking for work, and I have just had this really positive feeling about it the last couple days. Hopefully I will be posting good news here soon too!


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> Yay!  I'm so happy for you both!
> 
> James is still looking for work, and I have just had this really positive feeling about it the last couple days. Hopefully I will be posting good news here soon too!



Thank you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and James. What is James' field?

Thank you to Kayelle and Kadesma too. I love those dancing dudes.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> DH got a job! It's in his field (he's a computer geek) in a startup company in Calgary, Alberta. No moving required, he will be telecommuting. The pay isn't as good as he had hoped, but it's not terrible and it includes medical and dental after three months.
> 
> This is a big relief. It has been making him depressed. The last time he had a job was a three month contract that ended right after the stock market tanked, so it didn't get renewed.
> 
> The money won't hurt.


 
Great news!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm happy for you and DH.  I hope you both are feeling better physically too.

I got a kick from your Armadillo and Roadkill post.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great TL!!!  It's nice to hear good news!


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and James. What is James' field?
> 
> Thank you to Kayelle and Kadesma too. I love those dancing dudes.


James is in CAD (Computer Assisted Drafting).  He mainly likes mechanical design, but he loves pretty much all aspects of CAD.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm really happy with myself today.  I finally pulled out the refrigerator and cleaned underneath (yuck!).  

Someone here at DC asked a question about how often it gets cleaned, and at the time, I thought no problem.  I peeked last month, and was shocked at how nasty it was, but put it off.  

It has nagged at me ever since, so I finally just did it.  It's a project to get the refrigerator out of the way in my little kitchen, but I feel so good now that it's done and I can cross it off my list.  Whoopee!


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> I'm really happy with myself today.  I finally pulled out the refrigerator and cleaned underneath (yuck!).
> 
> Someone here at DC asked a question about how often it gets cleaned, and at the time, I thought no problem.  I peeked last month, and was shocked at how nasty it was, but put it off.
> 
> It has nagged at me ever since, so I finally just did it.  It's a project to get the refrigerator out of the way in my little kitchen, but I feel so good now that it's done and I can cross it off my list.  Whoopee!




I see your problem.  You never should have peeked!


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> I see your problem.  You never should have peeked!



I know, but on the other hand, I wouldn't be feeling so happy with myself right now.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I clean under the stove and refrigerator every time my cats run out of toys.


----------



## Zhizara

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I clean under the stove and refrigerator every time my cats run out of toys.



So.....never?

The bad thing is that now I know how nasty it can get, I'll have to add it to my list of chores to be done every six months to a year.  Yep, a year sounds good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I clean under the stove and refrigerator every time my cats run out of toys.



I just use a yardstick...if nothing else comes out from under...


----------



## Somebunny

Me too Fi! I often measure my "dust bunnies"!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Somebunny said:


> Me too Fi! I often measure my "dust bunnies"!



Anyone remember the Far Side cartoon about dust rhinos????


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Me too Fi! I often measure my "dust bunnies"!



Oh SB!!  I have "dust elephants"!!  Herds and herds of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Anyone remember the Far Side cartoon about dust rhinos????



Oh yes!


----------



## taxlady

I have dust kitties, since they are mostly cat hair. I could knit several new cats...


----------



## babetoo

cat bunnies here as well. charlie is shedding like crazy, he is a fluffy long haired cat. thomas not so much. short hair. for the pleasure of their company will gladly put up with it.


----------



## LPBeier

I was frustrated because I couldn't bend down to clean under anything and felt bad that I had to wait for DH or hire one of the youth group kids to come and do it. 

Well, since I started working out at the YMCA, I am getting more agile and can start bending down....I said to DH tonight "ew, it really is messy under there."  His reply "well, now that you can see it yourself I guess you can clean it yourself!"  He's right of course, but


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I was frustrated because I couldn't bend down to clean under anything and felt bad that I had to wait for DH or hire one of the youth group kids to come and do it.
> 
> Well, since I started working out at the YMCA, I am getting more agile and can start bending down....I said to DH tonight "ew, it really is messy under there."  His reply "well, now that you can see it yourself I guess you can clean it yourself!"  He's right of course, but



I could do it myself, too...but we are planning a move soon and I think I'm going to hire a crew to come in and clean.  And we are getting a truck, load it and make one trip...I won't be getting a lot of help from Shrek and there are some things I can't move by myself.

So...I'm going to take it easy on this move!


----------



## kadesma

I have to tell you what a wonderful day I had. We took my daughter, Cade and Carson and went to Moss Langing to Phils fish restraunt for lunch. I had a crab salad, stuffed artichoke with seafood, 4 big oysters sauteed  in champagne and chocolate mouseAlso bought a cute t-shrit. I never eat like this but to day the in me ran out and would not stop. The only thing missing was chef munky who had appointments and could'nt join us. Missed you char.
wiah you all could have joined us.
 kades


----------



## Chef Munky

kadesma said:


> I have to tell you what a wonderful day I had. We took my daughter, Cade and Carson and went to Moss Langing to Phils fish restraunt for lunch. I had a crab salad, stuffed artichoke with seafood, 4 big oysters sauteed  in champagne and chocolate mouseAlso bought a cute t-shrit. I never eat like this but to day the in me ran out and would not stop. The only thing missing was chef munky who had appointments and could'nt join us. Missed you char.
> wiah you all could have joined us.
> kades



Kade's,

If you only knew how much I just adore you! Thought about you all day. Missed you as well...
Just got home. Too much traffic, and logged in to see what's for dinner that I won't be having.. 

Sorry I missed you THIS time around. But I'm glad you understood I tried very hard to get out of the Men in white coat visits today  
Trust me I tried. Pulled every trick I knew of to get out of all of them.
We will make that trip to Phil's . I have my husband on reserve for the entire month of July. He doesn't want me pulling rank on him. I'll do it it if I have to! Got my fully loaded box of Kleenex ready to throw.. You know I won't miss nothin' this time around! 

Thrilled that besides my not being with you in person. Meeting your daughter and grand kids, I was still around in spirit. I smiled reading that you enjoyed your Oyster's 

The men in white coats visits went well. I've been cleared to make the trip to S.F. for my sons additional surgery. I'm doing ok to. Yadda yadda no new news to report on that.. I'm just boring. Usual stuff..

BIG HUGGS!!!!!!!!

Munky.


----------



## kadesma

Chef Munky said:


> Kade's,
> 
> If you only knew how much I just adore you! Thought about you all day. Missed you as well...
> Just got home. Too much traffic, and logged in to see what's for dinner that I won't be having..
> 
> Sorry I missed you THIS time around. But I'm glad you understood I tried very hard to get out of the Men in white coat visits today
> Trust me I tried. Pulled every trick I knew of to get out of all of them.
> We will make that trip to Phil's . I have my husband on reserve for the entire month of July. He doesn't want me pulling rank on him. I'll do it it if I have to! Got my fully loaded box of Kleenex ready to throw.. You know I won't miss nothin' this time around!
> 
> Thrilled that besides my not being with you in person. Meeting your daughter and grand kids, I was still around in spirit. I smiled reading that you enjoyed your Oyster's
> 
> The men in white coats visits went well. I've been cleared to make the trip to S.F. for my sons additional surgery. I'm doing ok to. Yadda yadda no new news to report on that.. I'm just boring. Usual stuff..
> 
> BIG HUGGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Munky.


Glad all went well and you can go with your son for his doctor visit. I'll be thinking of him and pray al goes well. I'll try to get Ari and the boys to go again. Cade fell for the kids fish and chios and he ate a humounus piece of chocolate cake that was great. The day was wonderful and I look forward to July and our getting together.
kades


----------



## Charlotte

kadesma said:


> I have to tell you what a wonderful day I had. We took my daughter, Cade and Carson and went to Moss Langing to Phils fish restraunt for lunch. I had a crab salad, stuffed artichoke with seafood, 4 big oysters sauteed  in champagne and chocolate mouseAlso bought a cute t-shrit. I never eat like this but to day the in me ran out and would not stop. The only thing missing was chef munky who had appointments and could'nt join us. Missed you char.
> wiah you all could have joined us.
> kades



So glad for you!! Way to go!

HUGG!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I walked in Relay For Life tonight, I managed 11.5 miles, Shrek made 3/4 of a mile...I was just hoping for once around the track for him...  Unfortunately, my right foot was giving me problems and I had to stop, but I had an exceptionally great time.  

Our team managed to make over $10,000 in donations, thus arriving at Platinum Level.  My Mother's name was read in Celebration and my DIL's in Memory.  It was a good night.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so proud of you, Princess.  Shrek too.  Good for him, at least he tried.


----------



## Selkie

That's wonderful P.F.!!! I'm also proud of you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm so proud of you, Princess.  Shrek too.  Good for him, at least he tried.





Selkie said:


> That's wonderful P.F.!!! I'm also proud of you!



Thank you!  For my next trick...attempting to walk upright!!   OOH, my hips ache!


----------



## Snip 13

You go girl! Need more people like you in this world. Love what you have and know there's always someone that has less than you. As my 9yr old daughter says, without love we have nothing and we can only be happy if we want to be


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I walked in Relay For Life tonight, I managed 11.5 miles, Shrek made 3/4 of a mile...I was just hoping for once around the track for him... Unfortunately, my right foot was giving me problems and I had to stop, but I had an exceptionally great time.
> 
> Our team managed to make over $10,000 in donations, thus arriving at Platinum Level. My Mother's name was read in Celebration and my DIL's in Memory. It was a good night.


 
Good for you & shreck too!  Your determination to do it says alot. Great job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Results as of now $11,112.84 for my team.  Our projects will start over for next year on July 1st, 2011...

Missoula County Relay For Life has raised $136,469...this year.

I am so glad my job description change and work schedule change allowed me to personally participate this year, it's lots more fun than just handing over a little cash once a month.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Results as of now $11,112.84 for my team. Our projects will start over for next year on July 1st, 2011...
> 
> Missoula County Relay For Life has raised $136,469...this year.
> 
> I am so glad my job description change and work schedule change allowed me to personally participate this year, it's lots more fun than just handing over a little cash once a month.


 
Great job!

Keep Shrek moving!   It gets easier.

I did not notice before that you were from Missoula.  Are you familiar with the columnist Kim Williams?  I always enjoyed her writing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> PrincessFiona60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results as of now $11,112.84 for my team. Our projects will start over for next year on July 1st, 2011...
> 
> Missoula County Relay For Life has raised $136,469...this year.
> 
> I am so glad my job description change and work schedule change allowed me to personally participate this year, it's lots more fun than just handing over a little cash once a month.[/QUOTE
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Keep Shrek moving!   It gets easier.
> 
> I did not notice before that you were from Missoula.  Are you familiar with the columnist Kim Williams?  I always enjoyed her writing.
Click to expand...


Thanks!

No, I am not familiar with Kim Williams...at all...I am aware that she is someone of interest, but not sure why.  I've walked along the trail named for her several times.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aunt Bea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> No, I am not familiar with Kim Williams...at all...I am aware that she is someone of interest, but not sure why. I've walked along the trail named for her several times.
Click to expand...

 
Kim was on National Public Radio and also wrote a column in the Missoula papers.  I think you would like her book Kim Williams book of uncommon sense.  

Have a great day, or night


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> PrincessFiona60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim was on National Public Radio and also wrote a column in the Missoula papers.  I think you would like her book Kim Williams book of uncommon sense.
> 
> Have a great day, or night
Click to expand...


Yes, I just read about her quickly on the UofM site.  I'll be looking for her books.  I'm really interested in the edible mushroom one.


----------



## buckytom

i posted on the venting thread about the garbage men splitting open bags of garbage in front of my house, telling my wife they were too heavy. i carried them out to the curb from the backyard garden - one in each hand, so that's ridiculous. ok, they were heavy, maybe 40 lbs max each, but gimme a break.

so, i had to clean it up before the street sweeper came or get a ticket. 
i decided to break them up into about 20 little food shopping bags, and made a long line along the curb for them to pick up.
dw wouldn't let me put a sign on them saying i hoped these were small enough for you ladies...

they took them in order, down the block...


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I walked in Relay For Life tonight, I managed 11.5 miles, Shrek made 3/4 of a mile...I was just hoping for once around the track for him...  Unfortunately, my right foot was giving me problems and I had to stop, but I had an exceptionally great time.
> 
> Our team managed to make over $10,000 in donations, thus arriving at Platinum Level.  My Mother's name was read in Celebration and my DIL's in Memory.  It was a good night.



Way to go!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*My Best Side*

Missoula, MT 6/17/2011
Relay For Life


----------



## buckytom

sorry i missed that yesterday. wtg, fee!!!!!

are you popping the wheelie on the stroller?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> sorry i missed that yesterday. wtg, fee!!!!!
> 
> are you popping the wheelie on the stroller?



LOL!!  I'm the wide load in the purple t-shirt.  Shrek says he likes to watch me walk away.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Results as of now $11,112.84 for my team.  Our projects will start over for next year on July 1st, 2011...
> 
> Missoula County Relay For Life has raised $136,469...this year.
> 
> I am so glad my job description change and work schedule change allowed me to personally participate this year, it's lots more fun than just handing over a little cash once a month.




That's fantastic!  Congrats to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's fantastic!  Congrats to you.



Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Zhizara

I had a really happy start to my day this morning at 4xx a.m.  I signed on to Firefox and clicked on "Favorites".  It was back!  FF fixed it!  Yesterday or day before my colorful tabs were fixed.

If only they'd get Yahoo compatible I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to a birthday party later, all my favorite people from work will be there.


----------



## Rocklobster

My daughter will be valedictorian for her graduation this year. She was chosen by her fellow students. We are very happy for her.


----------



## Zhizara

That's really nice, for you too.  It's a compliment to how she is raised.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, Rock, you must be so proud!  Congrats!


----------



## Selkie

Rocklobster said:


> My daughter will be valedictorian for her graduation this year. She was chosen by her fellow students. We are very happy for her.



Contratulations!!!


----------



## CookingMamaof2

Rocklobster said:


> My daughter will be valedictorian for her graduation this year. She was chosen by her fellow students. We are very happy for her.




What a great accomplishment!  Congrats to her.  You must be very proud!


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, everybody. Yeah. It's great. She is a good, smart, kid. Takes after her mother.


----------



## buckytom

congrats, rock! being elected by your peers makes it even more of an accomplishment. you must be a proud papa.

i'm hoping that we're beginning down a similar road. my boy got straight a's all year in first grade, got glowing reviews from all of his teachers (several mentioned that he was a very caring and had a good heart) and if he did well on the state testing, he will be eligible to go into the gifted and/or talented school next year.


----------



## babetoo

i have a feeling he is gifted because you are such a good dad,  you have offered many learning experiences. some of them , you probably don't think of as learning. but kids are sponges and he is soaking up what you present to him everyday. good job!


----------



## Selkie

buckytom said:


> ...my boy got straight a's all year in first grade, got glowing reviews from all of his teachers (several mentioned that he was a very caring and had a good heart) and if he did well on the state testing, he will be eligible to go into the gifted and/or talented school next year.



That's wonderful Bucky!


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> congrats, rock! being elected by your peers makes it even more of an accomplishment. you must be a proud papa.
> 
> i'm hoping that we're beginning down a similar road. my boy got straight a's all year in first grade, got glowing reviews from all of his teachers (several mentioned that he was a very caring and had a good heart) and if he did well on the state testing, he will be eligible to go into the gifted and/or talented school next year.


How wonderfu BT. He is so much like you it's great. I am so proud of both of you. Like father like son.
kades


----------



## Barbara L

Rocklobster said:


> My daughter will be valedictorian for her graduation this year. She was chosen by her fellow students. We are very happy for her.


That's great!



buckytom said:


> congrats, rock! being elected by your peers makes it even more of an accomplishment. you must be a proud papa.
> 
> i'm hoping that we're beginning down a similar road. my boy got straight a's all year in first grade, got glowing reviews from all of his teachers (several mentioned that he was a very caring and had a good heart) and if he did well on the state testing, he will be eligible to go into the gifted and/or talented school next year.


WooHoo! 

My gifted and talented 5-year-old (translated "husband") left for his official first day of work nearly an hour ago. He has about a 55 mile drive. The job won't be full-time until he has gone through up to 6 months of training. Part of the week he will be training (about 75 miles from here) and part of the week he will be working on "live" projects. We are both so excited about his new job!


----------



## kadesma

Yea James, give him a big hug for me Barbara. He really deserves it and more.
cj


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Yea James, give him a big hug for mr Barbara. He really deserves it and more.
> cj


I definitely will!


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> congrats, rock! being elected by your peers makes it even more of an accomplishment. you must be a proud papa.
> 
> i'm hoping that we're beginning down a similar road. my boy got straight a's all year in first grade, got glowing reviews from all of his teachers (several mentioned that he was a very caring and had a good heart) and if he did well on the state testing, he will be eligible to go into the gifted and/or talented school next year.




That's great news, BT!  The little guy must be a chip off the old block.  The feeling of pride never goes away.


----------



## buckytom

wow, babe, thank you. i'm humbled.

and thanks to selkie, kads, andy and barbara; humbled and thanful. he's my pride and joy.

but like rock, i have to give most of the credit to my wife. she spends far more time with him than i do, so she's both his greatest influence, and the seed of kindness in his heart.


lol, barbara, @ your gifted and talented 5 year old. 

he certainly is...


----------



## Zhizara

I know I complained about FireFox 5.0 being incompatible with a couple of my favorite add-ons.  They are all corrected.

What's new, or at least new to me is the fact that I can now control my tabs so that new searches, etc., appear in their own tab rather than changing the tab I'm on.  

This will allow me to look up something and go back to the original posting I'm working on without coming back to find the whole post is blank.

I just right clicked on the tab and selected "Pin as App Tab".  So now I have permanent tabs for DC, my TV listings, and weather, they are much smaller, showing only the icon.

I love it!


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling from ear to ear all four of my kids are here and all but 2 of the grand kids are here. So far the day has be wonderful.The grand kids are swimming and diving munching on goodies. yummo. I couldn't ask for more this day has been perfect.Happy fourth everyone.
kades


----------



## Zhizara

Today is the day I get my email electric bill and I was really dreading it because I've had to run the a/c a lot this past month.  It's only $5 more than last month for a total of $30.xx!  Whoopee!  I guess now I can afford to let myself be a little more comfortable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Today is the day I get my email electric bill and I was really dreading it because I've had to run the a/c a lot this past month.  It's only $5 more than last month for a total of $30.xx!  Whoopee!  I guess now I can afford to let myself be a little more comfortable.



You can save towards that iceberg...


----------



## CWS4322

Monkey off my back!!! I made the last payment to the lawyer to get rid of my business partner on Thursday. Oh, what a relief...$22K later. Finally! Monkey off my back!!!! I worked hard to stash the cash.


----------



## Zhizara

Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!!!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. I learned a lot about being thrifty, doing without, and all kinds of other things while stashing that cash--amazing how much $ you can put aside if you have to...Not to brag, but over 1/2 of that was put aside since March 2011. I am now treating myself to the cheeses I could not justify....I have Havarti! The things you do without...

I probably should say that the law firm put a foreclosure writ against the house I own--which is why I live at the farm--it is paid for--and the tenants would pay the mortgage while I scrambled for the money--so by paying off the debt, the writ goes away. My DH and I keep separate financial lives--my mistake <g>. I need that house for my retirement--it's what I'll sell to go in a home.


----------



## Zhizara

WooHoo!!!  Finally I can access Yahoo from firefox!  Yahoo has been trying to force me to "try" their new format and gave me a terrible time getting to use my old version.  I finally gave in and after checking my emails on IE, checked again to see if I could access it from Firefox.  TA-DA, it works now!  Good thing too, because the flashing ads on IE were driving me nuts, especially when I've got loads of mail to read.


----------



## joesfolk

I have had two very good days. Yesterday I got all of the cupboards in my new kitchen beautifully lined and they are already to accept anything I want to put in them. Now I know that doesn't sound like much to most of you but 15 years ago I married dh and moved into his bachelor quarters. Now he hates change and I have never been allowed to make the place our own. The whole house is so poorly organized that it has driven me crazy and I have been embarrassed to have people over because he hates it when I clean because he is afraid I will throw something away. (Don't get me wrong, everyday sort of cleaning is okay but I can only deep clean when he is away and he never goes away anywhere.)  Well, now we have purchased a house and before we move in I am going to have that house so clean it squeaks. All that to say that it has taken over two weeks but the new kitchen shines like a new penny and putting the shelf liner in the cupboards made me feel so like a woman. It was just right. I cannot tell you how much I enjoyed it. Before we bought the house I made dh promise that I could organize the place so that it makes sense with things that are used often close at hand and things that are seldom used out of sight. Now all of that is happening. I'm just so pleased about that.
As I said, the kitchen has taken me over two weeks what with scrubbing and painting every inch of it including inside all of the cupboards. The entire rest of the house needs painted too and that has had to wait until I got the kitchen right. But today a friend came over and together we taped off the woodwork in five rooms so they are ready for the primer. Then when she left dh and I primed three rooms, well really two because one of the rooms had to be done twice. I feel like I have gotten so much accomplished in the last two days...finally. The house is beginning to show some progress. Tomorrow I hope to at least be able to prime the livingroom and get a coat of color on the master bedroom. I didn't even feel this happy on the day we closed on the house. It's a good day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> I have had two very good days. It's a good day.



I'm so glad you are feeling like things are getting accomplished.  It's a long haul but worth it!  Have more fun!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, woman, what an accomplishment!  Sounds like a lot of work, but I am so happy for you closing in on your dream!


----------



## babetoo

finally, finally. a sewing day that went well. got the bodice put together. thank goodness. now tomorrow will make the lining and put in the sleeves. good to know i am not a complete idiot.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> finally, finally. a sewing day that went well. got the bodice put together. thank goodness. now tomorrow will make the lining and put in the sleeves. good to know i am not a complete idiot.



Yay Babe!    we knew you could do it!  So frustratng when it doesn't go the way you want it.


----------



## babetoo

monday and tuesday will be exciting days. the gas and electric is installing, a new refrigerator, new hot water heater and new air conditioning. and it is all free. it is a program that they are doing to help lower the bills of the elderly and poor. well you really don't have to be elderly, just poor. and i certainly qualify. it will be interesting to see if the bill does go down in any significant way. i am totally jazzed. dare i be greedy and ask for new stove and dishwasher? probably not!


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> monday and tuesday will be exciting days. the gas and electric is installing, a new refrigerator, new hot water heater and new air conditioning. and it is all free. it is a program that they are doing to help lower the bills of the elderly and poor. well you really don't have to be elderly, just poor. and i certainly qualify. it will be interesting to see if the bill does go down in any significant way. i am totally jazzed. dare i be greedy and ask for new stove and dishwasher? probably not!




I say work it girl!

It is good for you and it is good for the economy.  These programs create many jobs.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My husband is the awesomest of the awesomeness! Seriously and for real y'all! OK, so, Rol was working on the house and asked if since I was running to the store anyway, could I stop by the post office and pick up the package he's been waiting for. I didn't really want to but knew it was stuff he'd ordered for the house and that he needed. So I told him yeah, but under mild protest. He just shook his head and laughed and told me it would be worth it. I of  course assumed he was talking about getting the house ready for the move, and because he knows me so well, he knew I'd assume that.

So I get home with the box and he opens it and starts pulling things out. I was playing with my phone and not really paying attention when he taps me on the knee and says, "Here, this part's for you." I look and he's holding a copy of COOKING FOR GEEKS! Eeeeeee! Of course I had to jump at him and half tackle half hug him because I so was not expecting it and have been telling everyone in my family that it was on my Christmas list ever since Princess Fi told us all about it. I mean, I'd looked for snippets online from it to see if it was as cool as it sounded and was sold with the whole making an ice cream machine out of Leggos bit. 

So yeah, hurray for totally amazing husbands who buy wicked sweet books for their wives!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My husband is the awesomest of the awesomeness! Seriously and for real y'all! OK, so, Rol was working on the house and asked if since I was running to the store anyway, could I stop by the post office and pick up the package he's been waiting for. I didn't really want to but knew it was stuff he'd ordered for the house and that he needed. So I told him yeah, but under mild protest. He just shook his head and laughed and told me it would be worth it. I of  course assumed he was talking about getting the house ready for the move, and because he knows me so well, he knew I'd assume that.
> 
> So I get home with the box and he opens it and starts pulling things out. I was playing with my phone and not really paying attention when he taps me on the knee and says, "Here, this part's for you." I look and he's holding a copy of COOKING FOR GEEKS! Eeeeeee! Of course I had to jump at him and half tackle half hug him because I so was not expecting it and have been telling everyone in my family that it was on my Christmas list ever since Princess Fi told us all about it. I mean, I'd looked for snippets online from it to see if it was as cool as it sounded and was sold with the whole making an ice cream machine out of Leggos bit.
> 
> So yeah, hurray for totally amazing husbands who buy wicked sweet books for their wives!



Wow!  Sweeeet!  It is loads of fun, just to read!


----------



## DaveSoMD

I went to the Dr yesterday for my 6 month check up and got great news. Not only have I lost 30 lbs since April ( I knew that) but my blood test results show everything "right down the middle" and he said my HDL/ LDL and Triglyceride levels were really good!  Yaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> I went to the Dr yesterday for my 6 month check up and got great news. Not only have I lost 30 lbs since April ( I knew that) but my blood test results show everything "right down the middle" and he said my HDL/ LDL and Triglyceride levels were really good!  Yaaaaaa!!!!!



Fantastic, DaveSo!!!  And 30 lbs too!!!

Shopping trip time.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dawgluver said:


> Fantastic, DaveSo!!!  And 30 lbs too!!!
> 
> Shopping trip time.



Thanks!!! 

I've been having to pick up some new stuff along the way and that has been a great motivator to keep going.


----------



## simonbaker

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

Will you share your secrets?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> I went to the Dr yesterday for my 6 month check up and got great news. Not only have I lost 30 lbs since April ( I knew that) but my blood test results show everything "right down the middle" and he said my HDL/ LDL and Triglyceride levels were really good!  Yaaaaaa!!!!!



Yea!!!  It's nice to get good news.


----------



## DaveSoMD

simonbaker said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
> 
> Will you share your secrets?


No secrets really,  but I'll tell you what I have been doing.  

I walk every morning before work, about 1.5 miles around the neighborhood. It takes me about 35 minutes, so not too fast but not to slow. 

I also walk after work, usually try for another 1.5 miles that includes taking the dog or dogs for walks. During the summer I sometimes walked 3 miles after work. 

I cut out almost all soda and soft drinks. I'll have one occasionally, maybe every few weeks or if I'm out. I drink water, unsweetened tea, coffee, and 100% fruit juice. Oh and I use milk in my coffee, not those "creamers". 

I cut WAY back snacking at night. I used to have ice cream or a dessert every night and then chips or something else as a snack. Now those are special treats. I haven't given them up, just maybe once or twice a week and only one thing (if I have dessert, not snacking later). 

I started paying close attention to portion/serving sizes.  I started out measuring everything so that now I can eyeball them better when I am plating up my meals. 

 I do eat 3 meals a day and drink lots of water.  

We never bought a lot of the processed foods/meals anyway and  budget-wise we have limited eating out / take out food to  a few times a  month so those weren't a problem.  Oh, I do try to have a salad almost every night with dinner. 

So except for the soda, I really didn't completely cut out anything. I still eat almost all of the same foods I always did, just smaller amounts and more realistic proportions. I didn't go low-fat, or low-carb, or anything else.  Well, I do use 2% milk, but I still cook with cream and butter if the recipe calls for it, use mayonnaise, salad dressings, eat cheese, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent plan, with a lot of common sense!  Again, congrats!


----------



## CWS4322

I am a happy camper--finally, there is now a dishwasher at the farm. The farm was not supposed to be s/place where either of us lived long-term--more of a cottage. So the kitchen is small, no space for a built-in dishwasher...BUT, since the dryer was never used anyway, and the washer could squooch over to where the dryer was, a portable dishwasher would work. My friend who is moving happened to have one she didn't need anymore. I have given it a good home. The hose is long enough so I don't have to park it in front of the sink...no more scrubbing the juicer/food processor parts! Those were the two things that drove me crazy--the juicer parts and the food processor. If I didn't cook from scratch, and juice veggies several times a week, I could live without a dishwasher, but the dishes were often oh so overwhelming that I would spend more time doing dishes than cooking or eating. Sometimes, it took me 2 days to get all the dishes done and put away. Not fun. I can survive out here until May 1st. I know, you don't miss a dishwasher until you have to live without one.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm very happy for you, CWS.  It's always nice to get something you waited for.  It's especially nice you had a place for it.


----------



## babetoo

i am so glad to finally feel more like myself. the last cold,p.u.or flu is finally gone. i am able to catch up on things long neglected. just had no energy at all. almost have enough to get more  stuff done.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> i am so glad to finally feel more like myself. the last cold,p.u.or flu is finally gone. i am able to catch up on things long neglected. just had no energy at all. almost have enough to get more stuff done.


 I"m happy that you feel better also, babe2! That realization after sickness that you are at last well again is a fantastic thing to experience!

Whatcha gonna do to celebrate? I'm going out to a local tavern tonight to hear a band and be in the middle of 200 youngsters having fun! Just for you! The place, believe it or not is named "Arnold's" and has the 50's decor. Tonight's band is a local classic rock band. They have an awesome Margarita!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I get to see my husband for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, sweet, PAG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I get to see my husband for Thanksgiving!



Yea!!!!  Have a good Thanksgiving Jess!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks Dawg and PF. About 8 more houra until he is up here! I'm giddy excited. Still don't know how military spouses survive their other half's deployments. I think I'd go mad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tonight, One Year Anniversary of my heart attack and I just took the last of the blood thinners I've been on for the stent.  Yea!!!!!   Things are looking up.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Tonight, One Year Anniversary of my heart attack and I just took the last of the blood thinners I've been on for the stent.  Yea!!!!!   Things are looking up.



Yay!!!!  

Fantastic, PF!  This will be a much better year!  Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Awesome news PF! Congratulations.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tonight, One Year Anniversary of my heart attack and I just took the last of the blood thinners I've been on for the stent.  Yea!!!!!   Things are looking up.



w00t!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tonight, One Year Anniversary of my heart attack and I just took the last of the blood thinners I've been on for the stent.  Yea!!!!!   Things are looking up.



Congrats!  Your assignment from us is to celebrate many more anniversaries.


----------



## CWS4322

Excellent, PF! Here's to many more anniversaries!


----------



## Zhizara

YAY!  Here's to many, many more healthy years.


----------



## DaveSoMD

So that's one no-fat, no-salt, no-sugar cake with a HUGE candle on it?!?!?!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tonight, One Year Anniversary of my heart attack and I just took the last of the blood thinners I've been on for the stent. Yea!!!!! Things are looking up.


Congratulations!  What a great feeling.  Good for you!


----------



## vitauta

happy, happy day, pf--we rejoice with you!!!  kick them blood thinners to the curb,  and play rough if you wanna--never mind them bumps and bruises....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone!  I am just thrilled and hoping to not ever do that again.


----------



## Sprout

My 4-month-old has only awoken *1 time* each night for the past 2 nights. 

She slept through the night from the time she was a week old until about 3  months, (I know, I was really, really blessed!) when she started waking up occasionally, once, maybe twice a night. Then, just after Christmas, someone sent their child with a bad cough/cold into the nursery at church. Dd, the toddler caught it from him, gave it to the baby, and between the two of them, we were up every 1-2 hours every night for a couple weeks. When we were lucky, they'd wake together every couple hours. When we weren't, they'd alternate about every hour. When Makenna finally got better, she started sleeping through again, but the baby had gotten in the habit of waking up, so she was still up every 2-3 hours and many nights one or two of the times she'd just stay awake for an hour or mpre. Over the past week she's been waking less and less frequently, and seems to be back to where she was before they got sick. I'm so grateful! It was honestly beginning to affect my brain. I was getting really clumsy, I'd try to say one word and a completely different one would come out, forgetting everything... I kinda felt like I was pregnant again! I am thrilled to have gotten a few nights of decent sleep and praying that it continues!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Sweetie!  Glad it's better!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sprout said:


> My 4-month-old has only awoken *1 time* each night for the past 2 nights.
> 
> She slept through the night from the time she was a week old until about 3  months, (I know, I was really, really blessed!) when she started waking up occasionally, once, maybe twice a night. Then, just after Christmas, someone sent their child with a bad cough/cold into the nursery at church. Dd, the toddler caught it from him, gave it to the baby, and between the two of them, we were up every 1-2 hours every night for a couple weeks. When we were lucky, they'd wake together every couple hours. When we weren't, they'd alternate about every hour. When Makenna finally got better, she started sleeping through again, but the baby had gotten in the habit of waking up, so she was still up every 2-3 hours and many nights one or two of the times she'd just stay awake for an hour or mpre. Over the past week she's been waking less and less frequently, and seems to be back to where she was before they got sick. I'm so grateful! It was honestly beginning to affect my brain. I was getting really clumsy, I'd try to say one word and a completely different one would come out, forgetting everything... I kinda felt like I was pregnant again! I am thrilled to have gotten a few nights of decent sleep and praying that it continues!



Your post made me think of this old "baby rockin" song!  
Baby Rockin!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Your post made me think of this old "baby rockin" song!
> Baby Rockin!


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here blowing my nose, coughing my head off, blowing my nose, coughing my head off. I have always said that no matter how bad the situation is, there is a good side. You just have to hunt for it. Well here it is 2:30 a.m. and I think I have found the good side to this dang cold. The TV is on and I am too lazy to get up and change the channel. Cops are on and I look up and it is taking three cops to bring one man down. He is determined to take out a cop or two.

The good side? I could be married to a cop and be worried every night if he was coming home. And I am reminded that every one loves a firefighter, but no one loves a cop. There have been very few occasions when I have needed the services of a cop. And all of them for good help, not for a bad incident. I have never had a cop knock on my door in the middle of the night and tell me my child was involved in an alcoholic crash. I have never had to go to the police station because one of my children had been misbehaving. And finally, I am grateful that during the late 70's I worked for several months for the Boston Police Department. I got to see all they go through with the public, yet they keep their cool.


----------



## CWS4322

Each time I go to MN, I bring back some of the jewelry that is in the safe deposit box. This time, one of the pieces I picked up was an amethyst pin surrounded by seed pearls. Since it was highly unlikely I would wear it as a pin, I  had my favorite jeweler put a bail on it. I wore it when I met my friend for lunch (amethyst is our birthstone). One of the seed pearls came off, we dropped the pendant at the jewelery store (couldn't find the pearl--found it on the seat when we came back out to the vehicle. They had already replaced the missing pearl with one they had--I traded. Last night, went out for a very nice dinner with my friends, wore the pendant. Realized this morning that the seed pearl was missing. Emailed the jewelry store and asked them to keep the pearl I brought in as a swap if it hadn't already been used. As I am packing my "stuff," I keep feeling this little annoying thing on my sock. Lo and behold, it is a seed pearl. What are the chances of finding a seed pearl for this pendant not once, but twice? I have emailed to let them know I have it and to hold the other one, which was the original one, until I'm back in June. Who knew that this "alliance" from 11th grade would be so valuable? And, that seed pearls could be such a pain in the butt? Should've picked a bracelet or ring to bring back this time...


----------



## simonbaker

Thank goodness you found it!


----------



## taxlady

Wouldn't it have been the jeweller's responsibility, since he didn't attach it well enough?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Wouldn't it have been the jeweller's responsibility, since he didn't attach it well enough?


 Yes--one of the little diamonds fell out a ring I'd had fixed and checked in April. The diamond (which I couldn't find) was replaced free of charge and ALL the prongs fixed that needed to be--I thought they checked the whole ring in April. In this case, they will put the pearl back on, but I have to wait until I go back in the summer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Major panic.   We just got back from vacay last night.  This afternoon,  DH could not find his credit cards (he calls it his "billfold" - cash and CCs wrapped in a rubber band from a broccoli).  We tore the house and car apart, went thru all the luggage and laundry, nothing.  Finally, he retraced his steps and found the billfold in the neighbor's driveway.  He'd picked up the dog from the boarder, walked her, and it fell out of his pocket.  Whew.  Not really the way I'd planned to spend the day off....but it could have been worse!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Major panic. We just got back from vacay last night. This afternoon, DH could not find his credit cards (he calls it his "billfold" - cash and CCs wrapped in a rubber band from a broccoli). We tore the house and car apart, went thru all the luggage and laundry, nothing. Finally, he retraced his steps and found the billfold in the neighbor's driveway. He'd picked up the dog from the boarder, walked her, and it fell out of his pocket. Whew. Not really the way I'd planned to spend the day off....but it could have been worse!


 
I was having a heart attack just reading the start of your missive. So glad all is well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I was having a heart attack just reading the start of your missive. So glad all is well.



I was having one as well!  DH does not do well under pressure.  I was doing my methodic Roomba thing, it has to be here somewhere.  Thanks Addie!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I was having one as well!  DH does not do well under pressure.  I was doing my methodic Roomba thing, it has to be here somewhere.  Thanks Addie!


Glad it all turned out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I was having one as well!  DH does not do well under pressure.  I was doing my methodic Roomba thing, it has to be here somewhere.  Thanks Addie!



ROFL!    Roomba thing, I can just see you...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> ROFL!    Roomba thing, I can just see you...


  I Roomba'd out to the mailbox, just not to the neighbor's driveway.  Men.  Highly overrated and too much upkeep.  Give me a beagle or a cat anytime.


----------



## CWS4322

I am doing 2/3 of a happy dance--the Volvo passed its e-tests with flying colors, its RIV inspection, but failed its safety test--needs a tie rod. I have one ordered (about $16 from the states, $85 here). It'll take about an hour to install. The guy who did the safety and RIV inspection "walked me out." 

"Really nice car." 
"Yes, I know. I'm really glad my friend gave it to me."
"I'll give you 5,000 for it."
Laugh, "no."
"Six?"
"No."
"Don't blame you. Bring it back when you get the tie rod in--we can do it for you, but you can get it done elsewhere cheaper."

Did the royal wave as I drove away and was glad that he didn't pressure me about the tie rod...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I Roomba'd out to the mailbox, just not to the neighbor's driveway.  Men.  Highly overrated and too much upkeep.  Give me a beagle or a cat anytime.



Then what would we complain about?  Good thing Shrek knows I love him...


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I Roomba'd out to the mailbox, just not to the neighbor's driveway.  Men.  Highly overrated and too much upkeep.  Give me a beagle or a cat anytime.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I am doing 2/3 of a happy dance--the Volvo passed its e-tests with flying colors, its RIV inspection, but failed its safety test--needs a tie rod. I have one ordered (about $16 from the states, $85 here). It'll take about an hour to install. The guy who did the safety and RIV inspection "walked me out."
> 
> "Really nice car."
> "Yes, I know. I'm really glad my friend gave it to me."
> "I'll give you 5,000 for it."
> Laugh, "no."
> "Six?"
> "No."
> "Don't blame you. Bring it back when you get the tie rod in--we can do it for you, but you can get it done elsewhere cheaper."
> 
> Did the royal wave as I drove away and was glad that he didn't pressure me about the tie rod...



Glad the car worked out, CW!

PF, am shipping you DH and trading him in for another beagle.  Or a cat.  He is semi-housebroken.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Glad the car worked out, CW!
> 
> PF, am shipping you DH and trading him in for another beagle.  Or a cat.  He is semi-housebroken.



Does he know how to vacuum?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Does he know how to vacuum?



No.  So I guess I'll have to include the Roomba.    Really adds to the shipping charges.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No.  So I guess I'll have to include the Roomba.    Really adds to the shipping charges.



The cat's will just burn it up, better keep it.  Just make sure he has underwear and socks.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The cat's will just burn it up, better keep it.  Just make sure he has underwear and socks.



Got it.  Will ship him to North Dakota, send you the socks and undies, and keep the Roomba.  And get a cat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Got it.  Will ship him to North Dakota, send you the socks and undies, and keep the Roomba.  And get a cat.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

>



Dang.  He doesn't stay folded.  I am annoyed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Dang.  He doesn't stay folded.  I am annoyed.



Duct Tape...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Duct Tape...



Oh yeah!  Note to self: renew duct tape supply.....

Scotch tape just isn't the same.  He's able to break through it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yeah!  Note to self: renew duct tape supply.....
> 
> Scotch tape just isn't the same.



You could just take him to the edge of town and let him find his way here...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You could just take him to the edge of town and let him find his way here...



He'd fall into the river...especially with all that Scotch tape.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> He'd fall into the river...especially with all that Scotch tape.



Klutz...


----------



## Andy M.

Both my daughters shared good news this past week.  

My older daughter was named the MVP (Employee) of the year for the company.  All the stories I've heard about her work must be true.

My younger daughter just changed jobs to a better company.  She wangled a big raise out of it and is happy for growing responsibilities with a growing company.

A really good week for proud dads!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Both my daughters shared good news this past week.
> 
> My older daughter was named the MVP (Employee) of the year for the company.  All the stories I've heard about her work must be true.
> 
> My younger daughter just changed jobs to a better company.  She wangled a big raise out of it and is happy for growing responsibilities with a growing company.
> 
> A really good week for proud dads!



w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Both my daughters shared good news this past week.
> 
> My older daughter was named the MVP (Employee) of the year for the company.  All the stories I've heard about her work must be true.
> 
> My younger daughter just changed jobs to a better company.  She wangled a big raise out of it and is happy for growing responsibilities with a growing company.
> 
> A really good week for proud dads!



Yay!  Conga-Rats to both of them and the proud papa!


----------



## Claire

Congratulations all around; the daughters for their accomplishments, and you for being such a great dad!


----------



## blissful

*My youngest just 21 went..........*

Congrats Andy M.

My son--
It's 10 days since my youngest's 21st birthday. He had been on the road to no-where this past few years, which was scary for me and I guess finally for him. No job....and 21 years old. Living at home-failure to launch--though a GREAT person to be here with chores and him taking responsibility for himself, never a bother or a conflict. I do adore him.

He's launched. 

Now I need to do all the chores he used to do.  He won't be cooking for us or with us. We'll have to take out our own garbage and wash our own dishes. Lawn, snow shoveling......this should all get me back in shape. I'll miss him on fishing trips. This is a good thing, this is a good thing, this is a good thing. Someone kindly remind me that this is a good thing when I get to not being sure of myself.

I met someone 6+ years ago, that I trust (amish-y, christian, frugal, down to earth, calm demeanor, excellent teacher), that lives 600 miles from here. He and his wife have an organic farm with chickens. He offered to apprentice my son, and amazingly, my son accepted. I bought him train tickets last week to go for a 3 month commitment which might be extended after that. He left Sat. arrived Sun., worked and learned new things (using a chain saw, hauling wood, met the chickens) , after being awake 36 hours he crashed and slept 13 hours, got up ate french toast and will spend today working (with chickens and reading the tractor manuals). I'm SO HAPPY FOR HIM, I MISS HIM TERRIBLY. I usually don't cry. (think- Charlie St. Cloud when he is losing his brother)

He's going to learn electrical, plumbing, tractors, machines, chickens, eggs, farmer's market, farm upkeep, computers, and --jack and jill of all trades are his teachers--they are teaching him. It's a good thing for him, and a good thing for the farm. Win-Win!


----------



## Andy M.

blissful, that's great news.  It sometimes takes longer to find your place.  It's great he's on his way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wonderful, Blissful and yes, it is a good thing.


----------



## taxlady

Yay! Yes Blissful, this is a good thing.


----------



## blissful

Thank you all.


----------



## Aunt Bea

blissful,  that is great news!

Now is the time to dry your eyes and dust off a dream or two of your own!


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> Congrats Andy M.
> 
> My son--
> It's 10 days since my youngest's 21st birthday. He had been on the road to no-where this past few years, which was scary for me and I guess finally for him. No job....and 21 years old. Living at home-failure to launch--though a GREAT person to be here with chores and him taking responsibility for himself, never a bother or a conflict. I do adore him.
> 
> He's launched.
> 
> Now I need to do all the chores he used to do.  He won't be cooking for us or with us. We'll have to take out our own garbage and wash our own dishes. Lawn, snow shoveling......this should all get me back in shape. I'll miss him on fishing trips. This is a good thing, this is a good thing, this is a good thing. Someone kindly remind me that this is a good thing when I get to not being sure of myself.
> 
> I met someone 6+ years ago, that I trust (amish-y, christian, frugal, down to earth, calm demeanor, excellent teacher), that lives 600 miles from here. He and his wife have an organic farm with chickens. He offered to apprentice my son, and amazingly, my son accepted. I bought him train tickets last week to go for a 3 month commitment which might be extended after that. He left Sat. arrived Sun., worked and learned new things (using a chain saw, hauling wood, met the chickens) , after being awake 36 hours he crashed and slept 13 hours, got up ate french toast and will spend today working (with chickens and reading the tractor manuals). I'm SO HAPPY FOR HIM, I MISS HIM TERRIBLY. I usually don't cry. (think- Charlie St. Cloud when he is losing his brother)
> 
> He's going to learn electrical, plumbing, tractors, machines, chickens, eggs, farmer's market, farm upkeep, computers, and --jack and jill of all trades are his teachers--they are teaching him. It's a good thing for him, and a good thing for the farm. Win-Win!


Blissful--That's GREAT! Life on the farm is a different life--I really like it.


----------



## blissful

Aunt Bea said:


> blissful,  that is great news!
> 
> Now is the time to dry your eyes and dust off a dream or two of your own!



Absolutely! Crying is very tiring, I slept for 2 hours after that. I thought I'd cry in the past few days but today I'm here alone and he's gone.

I haven't yet had a chance to look at my dreams---that time is coming up fast! Different job? Some remodeling in the house? Change my schedule-get some exercise? Start painting again?



CWS4322 said:


> Blissful--That's GREAT! Life on the farm is a different life--I really like it.



It will be different. In the negotiations for him to go or not to go we had a few discussions. 

Here's what was said:
You realize internet will be limited and only to text instead of what you have here? He said 'yes'.
Is this a deal breaker? He said 'no'.
Will you be able to cut the head off a chicken, pluck it's feathers, cut it up? He said 'yes'.
The car will be the family car, the phone the family phone and limited and you'll be working ALL day? He said 'yes'.
They are far from anywhere--almost like here? He said 'yes'.

He's always helped with gardens (four on an acre) since he was little, just not with a full grown tractor (great big on 10+ acres). He's helped with cutting up venison, so the chicken thing might be okay. He wouldn't filet fish, but was supportive, it makes me wonder about the chicken killing part.

I can't go on a walk tonight until I hear from him. I'd hate to miss his call.

I need to get him some rain gear for the farm, any ideas on what kind? I'm shipping him some things that didn't fit into his bags, like a disposable camera, peanut butter, steel toed shoes, a couple of quilts and extra clothes.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Aunt Bea

blissful said:


> I need to get him some rain gear for the farm, any ideas on what kind? .



I would wait and let him or his host family tell you what he needs.  

I am sure this is not easy but, this is not summer camp it is life let him live it!

He will be fine and so will you.


----------



## blissful

Aunt Bea said:


> I would wait and let him or his host family tell you what he needs.
> 
> I am sure this is not easy but, this is not summer camp it is life let him live it!
> 
> He will be fine and so will you.


yes, you are right. I talked with the family, and they said he needs rain gear and steel toed shoes. The rest of the things are just my over-mommishness.  I know we will both be alright, it's just taking time to adjust.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm doing the happy dance--the importation/inspection/licensing/insuring process on the Volvo is DONE! I am so grateful to have a car that I can feel safe driving, that if my dad (or mom) calls me in the middle of the night, I can pack and go and drive 1400 miles without worrying about it breaking down. My BFF has given me a gift beyond compare--I needed a reliable car, and this one is that car....


----------



## kadesma

CWS4322 said:


> I'm doing the happy dance--the importation/inspection/licensing/insuring process on the Volvo is DONE! I am so grateful to have a car that I can feel safe driving, that if my dad (or mom) calls me in the middle of the night, I can pack and go and drive 1400 miles without worrying about it breaking down. My BFF has given me a gift beyond compare--I needed a reliable car, and this one is that car....


What a great gift. Just be careful and you will love that car and your friend.How lucky for both of you and mom and dad.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

kadesma said:


> What a great gift. Just be careful and you will love that car and your friend.How lucky for both of you and mom and dad.
> kades


I think it was Joseph Campbell who wrote (and I paraphrase because I can't find the book in which this was in) that we don't know why a person crosses our path until we are old...I now know why her path and my path crossed. To do this for me. I feel so blessed to have a friend who is closer to me than a sister (I don't have a sister, but if I did, I would imagine our relationship would be like this) and who has been there through all the bad times (and the good). Who loves me no matter what and forgives me no matter how selfish or difficult I have been, and is generous to a fault, because she can afford to be. I will take very good care of this car--it is such a gift.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'm doing the happy dance--the importation/inspection/licensing/insuring process on the Volvo is DONE! I am so grateful to have a car that I can feel safe driving, that if my dad (or mom) calls me in the middle of the night, I can pack and go and drive 1400 miles without worrying about it breaking down. My BFF has given me a gift beyond compare--I needed a reliable car, and this one is that car....



Photos.

Whatcha gonna call her/him? Do you know if yours is a girl or a boy yet?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Photos.
> 
> Whatcha gonna call her/him? Do you know if yours is *a girl or a boy yet?*


 



Was labor painful?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Photos.
> 
> Whatcha gonna call her/him? Do you know if yours is a girl or a boy yet?


Her name is Jeanne (my last Volvo was Vivian). Jeanne because that is my BFF's mother's name and it was her car before she went into LTC.


----------



## taxlady

What is LTC?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> What is LTC?



Long term care???


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> Long term care???


Yes, Long-term care.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.



w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.



Yay!!!!  You didn't mention the Chief, did you?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!  You didn't mention the Chief, did you?



Haha, no. They wouldn't know him down here.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.


 
Was that your photo I saw in the post office? Good luck. Here's hoping and praying that you will be raking in the money real soon.


----------



## Zhizara

Congratulations, PAG!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.



Fantastic, Pag!  Congrats!!!


----------



## vitauta

pag, happy day!!!


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.




That's really good news!  Congrats!


----------



## tinlizzie

How wonderful!  Better get a saucer under that cup 'cause I think it runneth over.


----------



## CWS4322

dawgluver said:


> fantastic, pag!  Congrats!!!


excellent!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CWS4322

I'd share a pic, but I keep getting that the pic is too big, and I can't seem to shrink it. I posted a pic on Facebook (PM me and I'll point you to Jeanne's pic there).


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pending a succesful background check I have been offered a job! I am so flipping thrilled. Things are falling into place and soon the hubby and I will be able to breathe more easily. I just feel so blessed at the moment. The icing on the cake, it's a job that I think I'm really going to enjoy. The choclate drizzle on the icing on the cake, I'll be making enough solo that if the hubby has to quit his job (50 hour work weeks are rough and they're about to start 60 hour work weeks) or wants to quit to go back to school I'll be able to cover all of our bills plus a little extra. I'm just so happy right now.



Any news? Can you tell us what it is?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:
			
		

> Any news? Can you tell us what it is?



Still waiting to hear back on the background check. I'll be working as an internal helpdesk technician for Booking.com.


----------



## blissful

Congrats PAG, that looks like a good company!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks bliss. That was my thought too. Should be some good opportunities for growth and experiance.


----------



## Rocklobster

Exciting times. Here's to your future and all of the good things it brings.


----------



## taxlady

Here's hoping a great background check comes back really soon.


----------



## simonbaker

Sending positive thoughts your way. Speedy results on the background check.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

First day of work went well. I think I'm really going to like this job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> First day of work went well. I think I'm really going to like this job.



You didn't get caught dreaming about food???  Glad to hear it!


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> First day of work went well. I think I'm really going to like this job.



Wonderful, Pag!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You didn't get caught dreaming about food???  Glad to hear it!



Nope, and only got caught in a yawn once! Pretty good for someone who hasn't worked day shift for more than about 3 months, cumulative, since 1996.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Nope, and only got caught in a yawn once! Pretty good for someone who hasn't worked day shift for more than about 3 months, cumulative, since 1996.



Oh yeah, a switch to dayshift...I still get the yawns at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## Addie

It's that dang three o'clock wall. Keep a protein food at your desk. It really helps. Congratulation os the new job. Here's hoping your get a raise in three months.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that you are enjoying the new job.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Addie

I think I am over the worst of this dang not eating anything at all. Yesterday I ate a soft boiled egg and an orange. Today a ham patty. I know it is not a lot, but it is a start. Next Monday, my son is going to do the 'buy one and get one free.' He is going to get a  pizza for me. Just a cheese one. That will be the free one. If I can just get two slices down, I will be happy. I have been working with proteins first. I am not taking my glipizide so I can't take in any carbs. I need to try to keep down my sugar level. 

This problem has been occupying my thoughts all day long for everyday. Ever since the doctor used the word "anorexic." That really shook me up. Each day I have been losing a half pound or more. I know I need to lose weight, but not this way.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> I think I am over the worst of this dang not eating anything at all. Yesterday I ate a soft boiled egg and an orange. Today a ham patty. I know it is not a lot, but it is a start. Next Monday, my son is going to do the 'buy one and get one free.' He is going to get a  pizza for me. Just a cheese one. That will be the free one. If I can just get two slices down, I will be happy. I have been working with proteins first. I am not taking my glipizide so I can't take in any carbs. I need to try to keep down my sugar level.
> 
> This problem has been occupying my thoughts all day long for everyday. Ever since the doctor used the word "anorexic." That really shook me up. Each day I have been losing a half pound or more. I know I need to lose weight, but not this way.



I'm glad you are eating again and I'm glad you take your health seriously.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> I think I am over the worst of this dang not eating anything at all. Yesterday I ate a soft boiled egg and an orange. Today a ham patty. I know it is not a lot, but it is a start. Next Monday, my son is going to do the 'buy one and get one free.' He is going to get a  pizza for me. Just a cheese one. That will be the free one. If I can just get two slices down, I will be happy. I have been working with proteins first. I am not taking my glipizide so I can't take in any carbs. I need to try to keep down my sugar level.
> 
> This problem has been occupying my thoughts all day long for everyday. Ever since the doctor used the word "anorexic." That really shook me up. Each day I have been losing a half pound or more. I know I need to lose weight, but not this way.


You diabetic Addie? I was anorexic years ago from a med the doc put me on. When it was taken off the market ( it causes some deaths) I was then put on Metformin. that help me but my weight stayed down. At my lowest weight I weighed 88 lbs. and looked like a bag of bones. Since I am only five one in height it wasn't to bad but it was so hard to deal with. I'd get furious when one of my girls would ask me to take one more bite please mom. I'm by all that now so you see you can beat it.  Sugars can be controlled. So don't give up all carbs. load up on proteins, have some cheese, these type of things tend to keep you glucose doen it acts sort of like fat does it holds things doen. If I can help I'd be happy to just let me know.
kades


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> You diabetic Addie? I was anorexic years ago from a med the doc put me on. When it was taken off the market ( it causes some deaths) I was then put on Metformin. that help me but my weight stayed down. At my lowest weight I weighed 88 lbs. and looked like a bag of bones. Since I am only five one in height it wasn't to bad but it was so hard to deal with. I'd get furious when one of my girls would ask me to take one more bite please mom. I'm by all that now so you see you can beat it. Sugars can be controlled. So don't give up all carbs. load up on proteins, have some cheese, these type of things tend to keep you glucose doen it acts sort of like fat does it holds things doen. If I can help I'd be happy to just let me know.
> kades


 
Thanks. I did much better today. I had another ham patty and then some soup with crackers. The problem is not that I can't eat, I just haven't been able to swallow solid foods. Broths, milk, coffee, etc. is fine. It is the solids. As soon as I would try to get something solid down, I would get a violent attack of the dry heaves. And with the heart condition, it put a strain on my heart. Then next thing is I am reaching for a couple of sprays of the liquid nitro hoping it does its job. Until I can eat a full meal, the doctor has taken me off my glipizide. I used to be on Metformin, but I started to vomit right after I would take my morning pill. I even was given the lowest dosage. My A1c has been between 6.0 and 6.2 for the last four years. So I am holding it under control. When I am on the glipizide, I have frequent episodes of sugar crashes. I have had sugar readings as low as 49. Not good. My doctor thinks I may be able to control my sugars by diet alone. I do take in some carbs, but very small amounts. I have three saute pans. They are getting rusty from disuse. So every time I am able to hold down a bite of solid food, it means I am on the track back to normal eating. 

When the doctor used the word anorexic, he wasn't accusing me of being one, just giving what I was going through a name. It shook me up. Most anorexics try to hide their problem. I wasn't doing that. I was looking for a solution. I was concerned with what it was doing to me with the diabetes and heart condition. This has been going on since the beginning of last month. Way too long. Given another two weeks, picking away little by little, I should be back to normal. Thanks for caring.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> Thanks. I did much better today. I had another ham patty and then some soup with crackers. The problem is not that I can't eat, I just haven't been able to swallow solid foods. Broths, milk, coffee, etc. is fine. It is the solids. As soon as I would try to get something solid down, I would get a violent attack of the dry heaves. And with the heart condition, it put a strain on my heart. Then next thing is I am reaching for a couple of sprays of the liquid nitro hoping it does its job. Until I can eat a full meal, the doctor has taken me off my glipizide. I used to be on Metformin, but I started to vomit right after I would take my morning pill. I even was given the lowest dosage. My A1c has been between 6.0 and 6.2 for the last four years. So I am holding it under control. When I am on the glipizide, I have frequent episodes of sugar crashes. I have had sugar readings as low as 49. Not good. My doctor thinks I may be able to control my sugars by diet alone. I do take in some carbs, but very small amounts. I have three saute pans. They are getting rusty from disuse. So every time I am able to hold down a bite of solid food, it means I am on the track back to normal eating.
> 
> When the doctor used the word anorexic, he wasn't accusing me of being one, just giving what I was going through a name. It shook me up. Most anorexics try to hide their problem. I wasn't doing that. I was looking for a solution. I was concerned with what it was doing to me with the diabetes and heart condition. This has been going on since the beginning of last month. Way too long. Given another two weeks, picking away little by little, I should be back to normal. Thanks for caring.


Glipizide will cause blood sugar lows if you don't or can't eat. The met formin caused me 2 weeks of tummy  upset but then dissapeared. Some of the doctors prescribe the meds but don't really know how they work. zi hope you find a compromse, my dh is a pharmacist and if he can help let us know.
kades


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Glipizide will cause blood sugar lows if you don't or can't eat. The met formin caused me 2 weeks of tummy  upset but then dissapeared. Some of the doctors prescribe the meds but don't really know how they work. zi hope you find a compromse, my dh is a pharmacist and if he can help let us know.
> kades


I always ask the pharmacist about any meds I'm going to take. Most pharmacists are happy to talk to you. They went to school for a long time and they like doing more than counting pills and working a cash register.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I always ask the pharmacist about any meds I'm going to take. Most pharmacists are happy to talk to you. They went to school for a long time and they like doing more than counting pills and working a cash register.



I always have the interns/pharmacy students give me the spiel on medications when I notice they are there.  It helps them hone their skills.  I usually give myself away by the questions I ask.  I've only had one that i had to put in his place, he was being a smart a## and got really snotty when I let him know I was a nurse.  I also know the Pharmacy instructors...


----------



## Addie

My doctor is pretty good about looking up all the side effects with me. It doesn't matter how long it takes, he will keep me there until I am happy. If he is going to prescribe a new med, he will go over all the side effects with me. Some I am willing to tolerate. Like dry mouth. I do draw the line on the 'death' one though. If I find a side effect just too miserable., I stop taking it and call. But I do give it a good try first.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My doctor is pretty good about looking up all the side effects with me. It doesn't matter how long it takes, he will keep me there until I am happy. If he is going to prescribe a new med, he will go over all the side effects with me. Some I am willing to tolerate. Like dry mouth. I do draw the line on the 'death' one though. If I find a side effect just too miserable., I stop taking it and call. But I do give it a good try first.


My doctor is good about that too, but I still ask the pharmacist. The pharmacist has a different understanding of medications and gets to hear all the complaints from people taking the drugs.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Thanks. I did much better today. I had another ham patty and then some soup with crackers. The problem is not that I can't eat, I just haven't been able to swallow solid foods. Broths, milk, coffee, etc. is fine. It is the solids. As soon as I would try to get something solid down, I would get a violent attack of the dry heaves. And with the heart condition, it put a strain on my heart. Then next thing is I am reaching for a couple of sprays of the liquid nitro hoping it does its job. Until I can eat a full meal, the doctor has taken me off my glipizide. I used to be on Metformin, but I started to vomit right after I would take my morning pill. I even was given the lowest dosage. My A1c has been between 6.0 and 6.2 for the last four years. So I am holding it under control. When I am on the glipizide, I have frequent episodes of sugar crashes. I have had sugar readings as low as 49. Not good. My doctor thinks I may be able to control my sugars by diet alone. I do take in some carbs, but very small amounts. I have three saute pans. They are getting rusty from disuse. So every time I am able to hold down a bite of solid food, it means I am on the track back to normal eating.
> 
> When the doctor used the word anorexic, he wasn't accusing me of being one, just giving what I was going through a name. It shook me up. Most anorexics try to hide their problem. I wasn't doing that. I was looking for a solution. I was concerned with what it was doing to me with the diabetes and heart condition. This has been going on since the beginning of last month. Way too long. Given another two weeks, picking away little by little, I should be back to normal. Thanks for caring.


 Do you like protein drinks?


----------



## CWS4322

For my b'day, my BFF's husband gave me a musical card--it plays the chicken dance. I love it! It makes me laugh everytime I play it. I love friends who give me a kick in the butt! Not to mention a Volvo!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> For my b'day, my BFF's husband gave me a musical card--it plays the chicken dance. I love it! It makes me laugh everytime I play it. I love friends who give me a kick in the butt! Not to mention a Volvo!


Kewl 

Happy Birthday 

BTW, when is your birthday? I can't find it in your profile.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Do you like protein drinks?


 
No. My drinks of choice are usually a big cold glass of milk or coffee.


----------



## babetoo

hey sweetie, buy some ensure, choco, is good. drink it even if you don't want to. three a day, til you put on some weight. or better yet buy one of the drinks for diabetics. you can do it!! just hold your nose and drink it down. i did it, so can you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to use this thread to gloat.  Shrek needed some pipe clamps, so he could put a plastic crate on the back of his bike.  The ones he picked out were too small and I told him so, told him to get the next size up.  (side note - I hadn't done more than eye-ball the crate and had no idea the size of the rack on the bike)  He took the clamps, put them on the crate and went out side to put it on the bike...the clamps were 1/4th of an inch too small.   Muahahahahahaha!

He ended up using zip-ties, which was my first suggestion...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need to use this thread to gloat.  Shrek needed some pipe clamps, so he could put a plastic crate on the back of his bike.  The ones he picked out were too small and I told him so, told him to get the next size up.  (side note - I hadn't done more than eye-ball the crate and had no idea the size of the rack on the bike)  He took the clamps, put them on the crate and went out side to put it on the bike...the clamps were 1/4th of an inch too small.   Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> He ended up using zip-ties, which was my first suggestion...


Way to go PF.


----------



## tinlizzie

In the cake that is a happy marriage, secret gloating is a main ingredient.  Unless the spouse is very dense, he/she appreciates what's not said and values his/her mate all the more.  Sounds like PF knows the cake recipe "by heart."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> In the cake that is a happy marriage, secret gloating is a main ingredient.  Unless the spouse is very dense, he/she appreciates what's not said and values his/her mate all the more.  Sounds like PF knows the cake recipe "by heart."



I was very careful to not say a word when he told me they were too small and I did not offer to go get the larger ones.  He started digging around for the zip ties, when he told me they worked fine I just said, "Good."  No sense in rubbing salt in a wound...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was very careful to not say a word when he told me they were too small and I did not offer to go get the larger ones.  He started digging around for the zip ties, when he told me they worked fine I just said, "Good."  No sense in rubbing salt in a wound...



You can't fool me.  You're saving that "I told you so!" for another time when it will have more impact.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> You can't fool me.  You're saving that "I told you so!" for another time when it will have more impact.



Who? Me?!?  I would never do that!


----------



## Zhizara

I was thinking the same thing.  It comes under the heading of pick your fights.  This wasn't one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  It comes under the heading of pick your fights.  This wasn't one.



Now squeezing the toothpaste in the middle...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Now squeezing the toothpaste in the middle...



ROFL!


----------



## CWS4322

Humping all these boxes (remember, the 1000 cookbooks must weigh a ton), kitchen gadgets, clothes, etc. down the stairs at the farm, out to the car, out of the car, and into the other house (down in the basement, 50 ft. to the living room to park the boxes of cookbooks until the bookshelves are in place) translates to who needs to go to the gym? That flabby underarm that you watched with fascination while your almost-ready-to-retire teacher wrote on the blackboard in grade school--not happening any more. My biceps are killing me. Where are the friends I helped move? Why is the DH suddenly too busy in the greenhouse to help move me back to the house in the city? What did I do wrong?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Humping all these boxes (remember, the 1000 cookbooks must weigh a ton), kitchen gadgets, clothes, etc. down the stairs at the farm, out to the car, out of the car, and into the other house (down in the basement, 50 ft. to the living room to park the boxes of cookbooks until the bookshelves are in place) translates to who needs to go to the gym? That flabby underarm that you watched with fascination while your almost-ready-to-retire teacher wrote on the blackboard in grade school--not happening any more. My biceps are killing me. Where are the friends I helped move? Why is the DH suddenly too busy in the greenhouse to help move me back to the house in the city? What did I do wrong?



Decided to move...


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now squeezing the toothpaste in the middle...



I've never understood this being a problem.  Just get him his own tube and let him make a mess with his own toothpaste.  Of course you might have to hide your tube.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I've never understood this being a problem.  Just get him his own tube and let him make a mess with his own toothpaste.  Of course you might have to hide your tube.



I was just kidding...we've always had our own toothpaste tubes.  I think the one he uses tastes like soap.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

We got our couch today! Our primary living room furniture is now all here. And it's all fluffy-butt approved. In fact, he's very reluctant to give up his spot in the chaise and will steal it back as soon as it's empty again. Here are some photos. We're not sure if this is going to be the final arrangment or not.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice furniture set up!

I enjoyed an evening to myself for 3 hours last night. Dh went up to work on his late parents place & the daughter had a school dance.  I had a free pass to  a local fittness center. I throughly enjoyed the hot tub, steam room & pool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> We got our couch today! Our primary living room furniture is now all here. And it's all fluffy-butt approved. In fact, he's very reluctant to give up his spot in the chaise and will steal it back as soon as it's empty again. Here are some photos. We're not sure if this is going to be the final arrangment or not.



Very nice, PAG!  Our fluffy butts are comfortable anywhere...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very nice, PAG!  Our fluffy butts are comfortable anywhere...


Aren't you worried about claw marks in the leather??? Our policy is nothing sharp in pockets, no dogs,cats, or rats We have a beautiful dark leather sofa,love seat and chair. plus marble tables and lamps we have had them now for 5 years and they still look like new. Enjoy those beautiful sofas. Pag.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have cat towels, both cats will not drape themselves unless one of their towels is on the spot.  Took me awhile to convince them of this, but it works.


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Aren't you worried about claw marks in the leather??? Our policy is nothing sharp in pockets, no dogs,cats, or rats We have a beautiful dark leather sofa,love seat and chair. plus marble tables and lamps we have had them now for 5 years and they still look like new. Enjoy those beautiful sofas. Pag.
> kades


Nice looking furniture, but my first thought was how much fun most cats have digging claws into leather 

I'm part cat, so I understand how nice it feels to sink claws into leather.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

He doesn't have his front claws and we file his hind claws down so they aren't sharp. It was more protection for any kids he came in contact with than anything else but it has it's side benefits. We actually have never had much trouble with him clawing stuff. Also, the furniture isn't leather, it's a really dark brown, very smooth fabric that feels similar to distressed leather or suede.


----------



## simonbaker

Feeling good today. I got into the dentist & he put some medicated gauze on my missing tooth space. I could hardly believe how instantly better I felt.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Feeling good today. I got into the dentist & he put some medicated gauze on my missing tooth space. I could hardly believe how instantly better I felt.



Yes!!!  So happy you went in, Simonbaker!


----------



## simonbaker

Me too. Thanks for caring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Feeling good today. I got into the dentist & he put some medicated gauze on my missing tooth space. I could hardly believe how instantly better I felt.



Great!  I always worry when I hear someone has a bad tooth or space where a tooth once was.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm excited!  I finally ordered a new flat screen TV.  I've been using a 14" which works just fine, but is too small.  I found an RCA 19" LCD flat screen that should be delivered next Monday.  With tax and shipping $136! 

This will be my first experience with a flat screen, so if anyone has any warnings or info I should know about, please let me know.


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> I'm excited!  I finally ordered a new flat screen TV.  I've been using a 14" which works just fine, but is too small.  I found an RCA 19" LCD flat screen that should be delivered next Monday.  With tax and shipping $136!
> 
> This will be my first experience with a flat screen, so if anyone has any warnings or info I should know about, please let me know.


Can't help you with the flat screen, but want to say good for you. ENJOY you deserve it.
cj


----------



## CharlieD

the only warning with flat screen is  _ The Bigger, the better.


----------



## Zhizara

kadesma said:


> Can't help you with the flat screen, but want to say good for you. ENJOY you deserve it.
> cj



Thanks, cj!  I'm glad I did it.  I've been wanting a bigger TV for a long time and when I saw the latest prices I realized I could afford it.

I didn't want a huge TV though, some of the commercials, especially for other shows on Animal Planet, I don't want to see bigger (like Infested).


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, cj!  I'm glad I did it.  I've been wanting a bigger TV for a long time and when I saw the latest prices I realized I could afford it.
> 
> I didn't want a huge TV though, some of the commercials, especially for other shows on Animal Planet, I don't want to see bigger (like Infested).




A 19" HDTV will give you images (of people for example) about an inch taller than you 14" analog TV.  You'll have a very bright and crisp picture.  Do you have cable?  You might give them a call to see if you need different equipment.

Enjoy.


----------



## Zhizara

Sounds good, Andy.  I'll wait until I get it hooked up before calling my cable company.  If the regular picture is good enough I don't want to have to pay extra for HDTV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Never spray the screen only the cloth, use only a microfiber cloth and when you do buy a cleaner for it, make sure it is rated for flat screens.  Enjoy!

Oh!  Don't put knick-knacks in front of it.  Shrek does that and then can't figure out why the remote doesn't work!


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Princess.  Good news:  I just got confirmation that it shipped and is now expected to be delivered May 3rd!!!  That's fast.  It's shipping from Maryland


----------



## Addie

Congratulations. My kids bought me a larger flat monitor. I had a really hard time adjusting to it. I have to tilt my head back to see the top. Then they got me a 42" TV. Wow! What a difference. But believe me I adjusted very nicely to both. You could never get me to go back to the old way. I do not have HDTV and am doing fine with it. The picture is sharp and clear. Like PF said. Use only the microfiber cloth that comes with it to clean it. And don't press too hard on the screen. A light hand here is called for. 

Welcome to today's modern world. Sit back. put your feet up and enjoy your new world.


----------



## Dawgluver

I will have a new nephew, coming in September!  Ultrasound looked good.  Have to tease Baby Bro that he'll be in his wheelchair by the time the kid graduates.  SIL just celebrated her # 40!  Excited!  New nephew will join his 4 yo big sis!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I will have a new nephew, coming in September!  Ultrasound looked good.  Have to tease Baby Bro that he'll be in his wheelchair by the time the kid graduates.  SIL just celebrated her # 40!  Excited!  New nephew will join his 4 yo big sis!



Congrats! Yay for babies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I will have a new nephew, coming in September!  Ultrasound looked good.  Have to tease Baby Bro that he'll be in his wheelchair by the time the kid graduates.  SIL just celebrated her # 40!  Excited!  New nephew will join his 4 yo big sis!



Nephews are the best...they get all the loud toys.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Nephews are the best...they get all the loud toys.



  The niece got the pink bubble blowing lawnmower, pink wheelbarrow,  the pink scooter, and pink trike.  And dolls.  I will have to rethink this.  Obviously handmedowns won't work.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Congrats! Yay for babies!



Thanks, Pag!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> The niece got the pink bubble blowing lawnmower, pink wheelbarrow,  the pink scooter, and pink trike.  And dolls.  I will have to rethink this.  Obviously handmedowns won't work.



Harmonicas, kazoos and drums...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Harmonicas, kazoos and drums...



Heh.  Sweet revenge.  Baby bro ( dad) is 10 years younger than I,  and I remember the noise!  Perfect!

Will start collecting now.  Thanks, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anytime...spread the evil fun around!


----------



## Zhizara

My new TV came today.  It was easy to set up.  I had to arrange for the HDTV service, but it will only cost $14 more a month, including the box.  The picture is pretty lousy without it.


----------



## Andy M.

That's great!  You'll love the new picture.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> My new TV came today. It was easy to set up. I had to arrange for the HDTV service, but it will only cost $14 more a month, including the box. The picture is pretty lousy without it.


 
Do you feel like you are watching a movie screen? Sit back, put your feet up, grab a cup of coffee and enjoy!


----------



## Zhizara

The picture isn't optimum yet, I have to wait a few days to get the HDTV box and get them to turn it on.  It is a nice size (19") and I set the picture so it fills the screen.

I'm not happy with the sound yet, some people sound like they are at the bottom of a well.  

I'm hoping that with the HD box installed, I can improve the sound.  Many off the adjustments are specifically for digital.


----------



## taxlady

I just booked a one night stay at a hotel in Ottawa for Friday, my birthday. It's Tulip Festival in Ottawa right now. The package includes a $50 credit for a meal at one of their restaurants. I made a reservation for the CAA 4-Diamond Capital Dining Room. It had very good reviews. It's about a 2 hour drive to Ottawa.

I'm going to look for a hotel package for Quebec City for Sunday night. I was originally going to book a 3 night stay, but I had a bad premonition about leaving my elderly cat, Shreddy, alone for four days in a row. That's why I split it into two trips. Might even stay in a hotel in downtown Montreal, if there is a really nice package.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> I just booked a one night stay at a hotel in Ottawa for Friday, my birthday. It's Tulip Festival in Ottawa right now. The package includes a $50 credit for a meal at one of their restaurants. I made a reservation for the CAA 4-Diamond Capital Dining Room. It had very good reviews. It's about a 2 hour drive to Ottawa.
> 
> I'm going to look for a hotel package for Quebec City for Sunday night. I was originally going to book a 3 night stay, but I had a bad premonition about leaving my elderly cat, Shreddy, alone for four days in a row. That's why I split it into two trips. Might even stay in a hotel in downtown Montreal, if there is a really nice package.


Sounds great and Have a wonderful time and birthday. You deserve the best.
kades


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I just booked a one night stay at a hotel in Ottawa for Friday, my birthday. It's Tulip Festival in Ottawa right now. The package includes a $50 credit for a meal at one of their restaurants. I made a reservation for the CAA 4-Diamond Capital Dining Room. It had very good reviews. It's about a 2 hour drive to Ottawa.
> 
> I'm going to look for a hotel package for Quebec City for Sunday night. I was originally going to book a 3 night stay, but I had a bad premonition about leaving my elderly cat, Shreddy, alone for four days in a row. That's why I split it into two trips. Might even stay in a hotel in downtown Montreal, if there is a really nice package.


Enjoy some relaxing time off. Hope you have a great birthday.  I am sure Shreddy appreciates it too.  You deserve a break!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I just booked a one night stay at a hotel in Ottawa for Friday, my birthday. It's Tulip Festival in Ottawa right now. The package includes a $50 credit for a meal at one of their restaurants. I made a reservation for the CAA 4-Diamond Capital Dining Room. It had very good reviews. It's about a 2 hour drive to Ottawa.
> 
> I'm going to look for a hotel package for Quebec City for Sunday night. I was originally going to book a 3 night stay, but I had a bad premonition about leaving my elderly cat, Shreddy, alone for four days in a row. That's why I split it into two trips. Might even stay in a hotel in downtown Montreal, if there is a really nice package.



Happy Birthday on Friday!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Friday birthday, Taxlady!


----------



## Addie

Now that Tax Time is behind you, enjoy yourself. You deserve it. Oh yeah. One more thing. Happy Birthday!! Which one is this? Your 29th again?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Have fun TL! And Happy Birthday.


----------



## taxlady

I have booked a room at the Chateau Frontenac in Quebec City for Sunday. I also made a reservation for supper. I hope it doesn't get crazy, since it's Mother's Day. Mother's Day almost always messes with my birthday plans.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have booked a room at the Chateau Frontenac in Quebec City for Sunday. I also made a reservation for supper. I hope it doesn't get crazy, since it's Mother's Day. Mother's Day almost always messes with my birthday plans.


 
Well I learned something new today. Thank you. Canada celebrates Mother's Day the same day we do. I know your Thanksgiving day is different from ours.


----------



## bakechef

I got a package from the Webstaraunt Store today!

I got 200 pan liners (1/2 sheet size)
a French tapered rolling pin (1/2 the price of Amazon)
2 9" Winco aluminum cake pans $3.69 each!
1 8" Winco Aluminum cake pan (to go with my other 2 8") $3.19 each!
30-6pk cupcake inserts (2 fit in a 1/4 sheet cake box)
a BIG Ateco icing smoother (also 1/2 the price of amazon)
1000 pack of cupcake liners $7.49!
Pack of 25 gold cake boards

They have some awesome deals!  They take a lot of items like the pan liners and cake boards, and break down the cases, selling smaller quantities for the home cook.  Their prices beat my local restaurant supply (the cake pans were 1/3 the price, same brand) and pretty much everything I bought was far cheaper than even Amazon.

Their shipping to residential is a bit high, but if you order a bunch of stuff it becomes worth it, the shipping only went up a dollar or two going from one item to a full box.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa!  That's a lot of stuff, Bakechef!  How fun!


----------



## Andy M.

I just ordered 200 parchment pan liners for my half-sheet pans.  I discovered that shipping charges were the same for a quantity of 100 or 200 so I went for the 200.  It'll keep.  I'm looking forward to not having to deal with curly, not the right size, pieces of parchment when i bake.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I just ordered 200 parchment pan liners for my half-sheet pans.  I discovered that shipping charges were the same for a quantity of 100 or 200 so I went for the 200.  It'll keep.  I'm looking forward to not having to deal with curly, not the right size, pieces of parchment when i bake.


Kewl 

Where did you buy them?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Kewl
> 
> Where did you buy them?




I got them at the same place as bakechef:  Restaurant Supplies, Restaurant Supply at The Webstaurant Store


----------



## bakechef

I kept adding stuff because the shipping barely moved as I added stuff, LOL.  I had to quit though, I could have kept shopping!

The winco pans that I bought are heavier than the Wilton pans at a much lower price. I will definitely shop with them again!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I got them at the same place as bakechef:  Restaurant Supplies, Restaurant Supply at The Webstaurant Store



Their FAQ says they ship to Canada, but you either use FedEx and FedEx brokers the import duties or you tell them who you want to broker for you. Sounds like a PITA. Oh well, maybe I can find a good Canadian source.


----------



## Addie

Last Fall on Sept. 13th our AC was shut off and the heat tuned on. After that date we had several more days of weather where the temp was above 90ºF. In the apartments, some had temps well above 100ºF. Some residents had to be removed by ambulance to the hospital. Most of the tenants were sitting outside at 1 a.m. in order to get relief. The law states that landlords must provide heat from Sept. 15th to June 15th. So I sat down and wrote a letter with charts from NOAA showing the temperatures for Boston from Septembr 13th to Oct. 30th. I sent a copy to every one of our representatives, law makers, the Mayor and anyone else who is responsible for "One size fits all." laws. I asked that a separate law for the elderly be written as we have different needs and are restricted by what we are allowed to have in our apartments. I atteneded a meeting at City Hall and spoke to the City Council addressing this matter. 

Today, I am happy to announce, our AC was turned on 24 days early. If a tenant gets cold, they can put of a sweater. They don't have to turn on their AC unit. So you see folks, you can fight City Hall, the State House and any other fool who likes to write laws that are not right for everyone. And you can win!!!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Last Fall on Sept. 13th our AC was shut off and the heat tuned on. After that date we had several more days of weather where the temp was above 90ºF. In the apartments, some had temps well above 100ºF. Some residents had to be removed by ambulance to the hospital. Most of the tenants were sitting outside at 1 a.m. in order to get relief. The law states that landlords must provide heat from Sept. 15th to June 15th. So I sat down and wrote a letter with charts from NOAA showing the temperatures for Boston from Septembr 13th to Oct. 30th. I sent a copy to every one of our representatives, law makers, the Mayor and anyone else who is responsible for "One size fits all." laws. I asked that a separate law for the elderly be written as we have different needs and are restricted by what we are allowed to have in our apartments. I atteneded a meeting at City Hall and spoke to the City Council addressing this matter.
> 
> Today, I am happy to announce, our AC was turned on 24 days early. If a tenant gets cold, they can put of a sweater. They don't have to turn on their AC unit. So you see folks, you can fight City Hall, the State House and any other fool who likes to write laws that are not right for everyone. And you can win!!!


Way to go Addie.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Their FAQ says they ship to Canada, but you either use FedEx and FedEx brokers the import duties or you tell them who you want to broker for you. Sounds like a PITA. Oh well, maybe I can find a good Canadian source.




You may be able to find these at a restaurant supply store in your province.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> You may be able to find these at a restaurant supply store in your province.


That's where I will look. Kinda silly of me to ask where you get yours in a different country


----------



## Andy M.

I always forget some vendors won't ship across borders.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Last Fall on Sept. 13th our AC was shut off and the heat tuned on. After that date we had several more days of weather where the temp was above 90ºF. In the apartments, some had temps well above 100ºF. Some residents had to be removed by ambulance to the hospital. Most of the tenants were sitting outside at 1 a.m. in order to get relief. The law states that landlords must provide heat from Sept. 15th to June 15th. So I sat down and wrote a letter with charts from NOAA showing the temperatures for Boston from Septembr 13th to Oct. 30th. I sent a copy to every one of our representatives, law makers, the Mayor and anyone else who is responsible for "One size fits all." laws. I asked that a separate law for the elderly be written as we have different needs and are restricted by what we are allowed to have in our apartments. I atteneded a meeting at City Hall and spoke to the City Council addressing this matter.
> 
> Today, I am happy to announce, our AC was turned on 24 days early. If a tenant gets cold, they can put of a sweater. They don't have to turn on their AC unit. So you see folks, you can fight City Hall, the State House and any other fool who likes to write laws that are not right for everyone. And you can win!!!


 Good for you!!!  More power to you!!  It's great to hear there are people out there standing up to  all the bearacrats. That has to feel great!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good for you!!! More power to you!! It's great to hear there are people out there standing up to all the bearacrats. That has to feel great!


 
Thank you. It was a little warm here today. The AC was needed. Several residents stopped and thanked me. 

We have a law that states that heat must be provided or available to a tenant between Sept. 15 and June 15th. I understand that law. There are landlords in the past that didn't want to turn the heat on until the temps outside would drop into the 20's. Then there are buildings like the one I live in. The heat and AC are included in the rent and is provided through a central HVAC system. It is no easy job to switch over for the seasons. We are not allowed to put individual AC units in our windows because this is an historical building. And the needs of the elderly are so different from the general public. Most of us have COPD and need to have our apartments environmentally conducive to our breathing needs. 

Tte old law is still in place for those landlords that don't want to pay for the heat and AC when needed. But a new law was written for the "Elderly, Disabled and Medically Impaired." We have been given special status.


----------



## Zhizara

Good going, Addie!

That makes me realize how lucky I am.  I'm in low income housing, but have a heating/air conditioning unit.  I get an electrical allowance off my rent, and can easily keep my electric bill below that.  It lets me choose a/c or heat, whenever.


----------



## Addie

This is the first time I have ever done something like this. I usually sit back and let the others do it. Now my arm is getting sore from patting myself on the back. It does feel good to know I won. Not just for me, but for all elderly in Boston. And I am pleased that it covers the disabled and medically impaired. 

Remember when we all got the $300 from Obama? Well, most of the tenants here had no idea of how to apply for it. Some of the kids of the residents were telling their parent that if they took this money, they would have to pay it back. I got so angry. Do they enjoy seeing their parent living in poverty? So I held a meeting and explained the whole thing to them. I printed out enough forms and envelopes for everyone. I even provided stamps for some of the residents. Some of the residents brought cookies, cake and other snacks and I bought a big thing of coffee from Dunkin' Donut. I got some flack from their kids, but I didn't care. Every resident in the building applied for it and were so happy when that money came. When I was helping them fill out the form, I was given financial information that I was not entitled to. But I have never revealed to anyone who had what amount in their bank account. The residents know I can be trusted. I have also helped many of the residents apply for food stamps. Another thing their kids didn't want them to have.


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

I'm the 43 year old daughter of elderly patents and an aunt in Australia.  I also help them and their friends get the help they is rightfully theirs.  My dad recently diagnosed with lung cancer was paying to travel the 800kms to and from the major hospital for tests.  I took him and mum to see the hospital social worker ( dad said he didn't want charity, I said ******** that's what you paid high taxes for your whole working life). Between the social worker and I they now have free transport and accommodation when having to go to Sydney for tests and treatment and she also arranged a food voucher to see them they to their next pension.  I would have helped them financially too but my husband has been on chemo and a bone marrow transplant so we r only just making ends meet, or nearly meet ourselves.  I cannot understand my sister and brothers they also have the attitude that mum n dad don't deserve the 'handouts'.  Dad and mum both worked their assess off all their working lives and paid their taxes so they and other elderly deserve our respect and as much help as we can give them.  Well done Addy I'm sure those people really appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## kadesma

I have finally reached a point where I can say Yipeee. I've had a long hard struggle learning to walk again getting by memory loss the stroke that caused all this the kidney failure. I put on shoes today I haven't been able to wear in 2 years, plus a pair of heels not spikes mind you but about 2 inches wow I feel so good. my weight has gone back to normal and I have reached my goal of size 6 I'm going to my grandson's 6 grade graduation tomorrow then taking him to lunch along with my daughter, other grandson and my very special DH, and I'll be able to navagate the walf without the walker My eyes will be finished on 14 of June and Then in several days I'll be able to drive again. Ahhh life  feels so good. I'm so happy just to be here but this is like the frosting on the cake. To all of you here thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulnes. My DC family is os sprcial to me. Hugs to all of you.
kades


----------



## Andy M.

CJ, that is so great to hear.  I'm happy you're back.  It couldn't happen to a nicer person.


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> I have finally reached a point where I can say Yipeee. I've had a long hard struggle learning to walk again getting by memory loss the stroke that caused all this the kidney failure. I put on shoes today I haven't been able to wear in 2 years, plus a pair of heels not spikes mind you but about 2 inches wow I feel so good. my weight has gone back to normal and I have reached my goal of size 6 I'm going to my grandson's 6 grade graduation tomorrow then taking him to lunch along with my daughter, other grandson and my very special DH, and I'll be able to navagate the walf without the walker My eyes will be finished on 14 of June and Then in several days I'll be able to drive again. Ahhh life  feels so good. I'm so happy just to be here but this is like the frosting on the cake. To all of you here thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulnes. My DC family is os sprcial to me. Hugs to all of you.
> kades



Wonderful news, Ma!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> Wonderful news, Ma!  I'm so happy for you!


Thank you Dawa. I just knew you'd be and it makes me smile.
ma


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> CJ, that is so great to hear.  I'm happy you're back.  It couldn't happen to a nicer person.


Thank you Andy,
you are a special person here at DC.And to me.
 cj


----------



## Zhizara

YAY!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I have finally reached a point where I can say Yipeee. I've had a long hard struggle learning to walk again getting by memory loss the stroke that caused all this the kidney failure. I put on shoes today I haven't been able to wear in 2 years, plus a pair of heels not spikes mind you but about 2 inches wow I feel so good. my weight has gone back to normal and I have reached my goal of size 6 I'm going to my grandson's 6 grade graduation tomorrow then taking him to lunch along with my daughter, other grandson and my very special DH, and I'll be able to navagate the walf without the walker My eyes will be finished on 14 of June and Then in several days I'll be able to drive again. Ahhh life  feels so good. I'm so happy just to be here but this is like the frosting on the cake. To all of you here thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulnes. My DC family is os sprcial to me. Hugs to all of you.
> kades



You're going to have to re-sole all your shoes in a week...

Yea!!!!!  I'm so excited for you! Hugs and Love!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You're going to have to re-sole all your shoes in a week...
> 
> Yea!!!!!  I'm so excited for you! Hugs and Love!


Thanks you my friend. Sole what I'm into shopping for new, 
love and hugs back attcha
ma


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> I have finally reached a point where I can say Yipeee. I've had a long hard struggle learning to walk again getting by memory loss the stroke that caused all this the kidney failure. I put on shoes today I haven't been able to wear in 2 years, plus a pair of heels not spikes mind you but about 2 inches wow I feel so good. my weight has gone back to normal and I have reached my goal of size 6 I'm going to my grandson's 6 grade graduation tomorrow then taking him to lunch along with my daughter, other grandson and my very special DH, and I'll be able to navagate the walf without the walker My eyes will be finished on 14 of June and Then in several days I'll be able to drive again. Ahhh life  feels so good. I'm so happy just to be here but this is like the frosting on the cake. To all of you here thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulnes. My DC family is os sprcial to me. Hugs to all of you.
> kades


w00t! That's great news. I'm so happy for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> w00t! That's great news. I'm so happy for you. (((hugs)))


Thanks my friend you well wishes mean more than you know.
kades


----------



## taxlady

Yesterday we went out to dinner with an acquaintance I haven't seen in a few years. The topic of student demonstrations came up. (The students in Montreal have been demonstrating for the past three months against tuition increases.) I said I agreed with the students. He said that I should wait until I was 50 and got cynical, like him.

 50! Hah! I just turned 62.


----------



## taxlady

I have a NeatScan portable scanner. It came with NeatScan to Office software. That means that it would only scan using an MS Office product, like Excel. It worked perfectly with the free trial version of Office that came with my computer. It scans the receipt; OCRs it; let's you make corrections; and then puts it in a spreadsheet. I just hate having to use an MS product. I use Open Office and will be switching to LibreOffice. I like free and open source 

So, I bit the bullet; held my nose; and bought Office 2010. I tried it with my nifty little scanner. It scanned fine, but didn't do the OCR part. Phooey!

Today I discovered that the scanner works with my favourite image software, IrfanView - one of the most popular viewers worldwide Yay! I'm now hunting for some free OCR software. Any suggestions?


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> I'm now hunting for some free OCR software. Any suggestions?



Adobe Acrobat Standard or Pro will do OCR. (recheck to make sure)
Each of these cost $200-$400. Not the free edition.

Hopefully you'll find something less expensive.


----------



## Zhizara

I recently bought Office 2003 because it will do some things that O won't.  I make lots of forms, and in Open Office it doesn't recognize lines and said there wasn't anything on the page(!) so it wouldn't print it unless I added at least one letter at the beginning and again at the end.  

I tried the later versions of Office, but I didn't like the many weird icons and spent most of my time trying to find what I wanted.

I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> I have finally reached a point where I can say Yipeee. I've had a long hard struggle learning to walk again getting by memory loss the stroke that caused all this the kidney failure. I put on shoes today I haven't been able to wear in 2 years, plus a pair of heels not spikes mind you but about 2 inches wow I feel so good. my weight has gone back to normal and I have reached my goal of size 6 I'm going to my grandson's 6 grade graduation tomorrow then taking him to lunch along with my daughter, other grandson and my very special DH, and I'll be able to navagate the walf without the walker My eyes will be finished on 14 of June and Then in several days I'll be able to drive again. Ahhh life feels so good. I'm so happy just to be here but this is like the frosting on the cake. To all of you here thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulnes. My DC family is os sprcial to me. Hugs to all of you.
> kades


 
Kadesma, I know I am a little bit late. This is such great news. I am so happy for you. Coming back from a serious illness is a lot of hard work. I know. I have been there. Something so simple like putting on a pair of normal shoes is a BIG step. When my son got married, I went from the wheelchair to 1.5 inch heels and danced all night at his wedding. I felt like I was on stilts. And all I wanted was to dance just five steps with my son. I am at a loss for words to telliing you how happy I am for you. You are making such great strides in your recovery. Good luck honey. You deserve it.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> Kadesma, I know I am a little bit late. This is such great news. I am so happy for you. Coming back from a serious illness is a lot of hard work. I know. I have been there. Something so simple like putting on a pair of normal shoes is a BIG step. When my son got married, I went from the wheelchair to 1.5 inch heels and danced all night at his wedding. I felt like I was on stilts. And all I wanted was to dance just five steps with my son. I am at a loss for words to telliing you how happy I am for you. You are making such great strides in your recovery. Good luck honey. You deserve it.


Late is good Thank you for the nice post. It's so nice to have friends who care.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yesterday we went out to dinner with an acquaintance I haven't seen in a few years. The topic of student demonstrations came up. (The students in Montreal have been demonstrating for the past three months against tuition increases.) I said I agreed with the students. He said that I should wait until I was 50 and got cynical, like him.
> 
> 50! Hah! I just turned 62.



Whoa!  You look over 12 years younger!  Fantastic!

What's your secret?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa!  You look over 12 years younger!  Fantastic!
> 
> What's your secret?



NO KIDS!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> NO KIDS!!!!



  hard to escape 'em in my line of work!  Oh, you mean your own personal kids...

I was thinking the good Scandanavian genes had something to do with it!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> hard to escape 'em in my line of work!  Oh, you mean your own personal kids...
> 
> I was thinking the good Scandanavian genes had something to do with it!


I was going with the Scandinavian genes...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> hard to escape 'em in my line of work!  Oh, you mean your own personal kids...
> 
> I was thinking the good Scandanavian genes had something to do with it!



Yes, the personal kids that put all those lines in your face from telling them to stop....


----------



## simonbaker

Hypnosis Changes Lives said:


> I'm the 43 year old daughter of elderly patents and an aunt in Australia. I also help them and their friends get the help they is rightfully theirs. My dad recently diagnosed with lung cancer was paying to travel the 800kms to and from the major hospital for tests. I took him and mum to see the hospital social worker ( dad said he didn't want charity, I said ******** that's what you paid high taxes for your whole working life). Between the social worker and I they now have free transport and accommodation when having to go to Sydney for tests and treatment and she also arranged a food voucher to see them they to their next pension. I would have helped them financially too but my husband has been on chemo and a bone marrow transplant so we r only just making ends meet, or nearly meet ourselves. I cannot understand my sister and brothers they also have the attitude that mum n dad don't deserve the 'handouts'. Dad and mum both worked their assess off all their working lives and paid their taxes so they and other elderly deserve our respect and as much help as we can give them. Well done Addy I'm sure those people really appreciate what you are doing.


 People like you & Addie are angels that are put on this earth to help people.  Good for the both of you!!   You are earning your wings here.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> People like you & Addie are angels that are put on this earth to help people. Good for the both of you!! You are earning your wings here.


 
Thank you. I do what I do because there is a need and other will not and can not step up to do it. 

And now on a happy note. For all our Canadian friends. The Canadian Mounted Police will serve for one week in honor of Queen Elizabeth II's Silver Aniversary as "The Queen's Life Guards" guarding the entrance to the Palace. They were invited by Queen Elizabeth herself to serve. The Sovereign's personal body guard, known today as the Queen's Life Guard, have been guarding the ceremonial entrance to the Royal residence since the 17th Century.  

Congratulations Canadians. You have to be proud. That is quite an honor.


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter and her fiancé found a place to live today. so they won't be staying with me anymore. they will be paying $600 for a converted garage. that is the rental situation in so calif. they are thrilled so i am thrilled for them. their staying here for a month and me feeding them was a help. they need money for all the 1st, deposits that go with moving in somewhere. it is very close to his work and that will cut down on the gas expenses. hard for kids these days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hard for us not kids, too.  I pay the same rents that a pack of college students would pay.  Rent is based on what a landlord can make off 2 students for each bedroom.  So I pay $1000/mo for a 2 bedroom apartment.  It was only $450 12 years ago and is still one of the cheapest rents in town.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> my granddaughter and her fiancé found a place to live today. so they won't be staying with me anymore. they will be paying $600 for a converted garage. that is the rental situation in so calif. they are thrilled so i am thrilled for them. their staying here for a month and me feeding them was a help. they need money for all the 1st, deposits that go with moving in somewhere. it is very close to his work and that will cut down on the gas expenses. hard for kids these days.


 
You are so right babe. Most rentals here want *first month, last month and a month's rent for security. *If the rent is $1,000 or more a month, that is often more than they earn in a month. And they want it all at the same time. No time payments allowed. In the meantime, they are trying to save and still have some money to live on. Even two incomes is often not enough to get them started on their way.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa!  You look over 12 years younger!  Fantastic!
> 
> What's your secret?


I think PF is right, that it is mostly that I don't have any children. No worry/aggravation lines. I think it may also be the Saami genes. Maybe it's 'cause I am careful about what food I eat. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hard for us not kids, too.  I pay the same rents that a pack of college students would pay.  Rent is based on what a landlord can make off 2 students for each bedroom.  So I pay $1000/mo for a 2 bedroom apartment.  It was only $450 12 years ago and is still one of the cheapest rents in town.



I am in the same situation where I live !

I am not sure what the next step will be, I can't move in with my parents!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I am in the same situation where I live !
> 
> I am not sure what the next step will be, I can't move in with my parents!


 
If it weren't for Elderly Housing, I would have to move in with one of my kids.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> If it weren't for Elderly Housing, I would have to move in with one of my kids.



I don't have any kids, I need to begin looking at housing options for seniors.

I also need to start getting rid of "stuff". 

The less options you have the lighter you need to travel.


----------



## Zhizara

Low income housing gave me back a life.  In Florida I was paying $400 a month to rent a bedroom in someone's house.  No privacy, and not much money left over, not to mention their bad mannered pets.  

Now I pay $210 for a nice one bedroom apartment that's all mine, and money left over to shop for pretty much whatever I want (I'm low maintenance.)


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't have any kids, I need to begin looking at housing options for seniors.
> 
> I also need to start getting rid of "stuff".
> 
> The less options you have the lighter you need to travel.


 
If the elderly housing in your area is federally sponsored, you need to be 55 y.o. So since most elderly housing has a waiting list, I would suggest you apply right now if you are within six months of 55. Most elderly housing is a studio apartment. There is an income limit. You can look it up on your computer. Your rent is one-third of your income and usually includes utilities such as heat, electricity, full bath and hot water along with AC. If you have any questions, I will be glad to answer your questions.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Low income housing gave me back a life. In Florida I was paying $400 a month to rent a bedroom in someone's house. No privacy, and not much money left over, not to mention their bad mannered pets.
> 
> Now I pay $210 for a nice one bedroom apartment that's all mine, and money left over to shop for pretty much whatever I want (I'm low maintenance.)


 
Here in Boston they are rehabbing any school building that has been closed to Elderly Housing. And if they are building new housing, it is one floor. No stairs. The are learning from past mistakes. Here in Eastie, we have one school building called The Lyman. It was one of the very first rehabs. No one wants to live there. If they have a difficult resident that creates too many problems, they move them to The Lyman. They can't put them out on the street, and their family doesn't want them. We have three types of Elderly Housing. Assisted Living is when you have someone who does your housework, makes sure you get meals on wheels, etc. Partial Assisted - Help with housework and other services when needed. And Non Assisted - No help. You have complete privacy and do all your own housework and cooking along with your own laundry. I am in Non Assisted. We do have several handicap apartments. A couple of residents are in wheelchairs and through their own health plan have some help with laundry and housework. Every apartment has a 911 button along with the necklace button. 

I love being elderly. I now qualify for everything. Food stamps, house cleaner, (if I want one) low rent, all utilities included in rent, etc. I even get low rates for transportation cost. If the average citizen pays $2.00 one way, I pay $2.00 round trip and can go 35 miles outside of Boston, seven days a week. Not a bad deal. And I can bring a caregive with me for free. There are a lot of residents here that don't drive. So if they want to go to Somerville to the Mall, I call for a ride and take them as my caregiver. I get out of the house, and they get free transportation. And I don't ask them to pay me. I have a balance already in my account, so I don't even miss the money. It is not like I had to take the $2.00 out of my pocket. It is great being elderly. But a lot of hard work. Walking with creaky knees or a lousy hip is hard work.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't have any kids, I need to begin looking at housing options for seniors.
> 
> I also need to start getting rid of "stuff".
> 
> The less options you have the lighter you need to travel.


 
A tip for moving. If you use boxes from just anywhere, cut handles halfway down the sides. Makes for easier carrying. Don't cut them too close to the top. They will just rip. And leave the flap. Only cut three sides. Make it so the flap is on the top. It saves the hands and it won't cut into your palm.


----------



## blissful

Addie said:


> A tip for moving. If you use boxes from just anywhere, cut handles halfway down the sides. Makes for easier carrying. Don't cut them too close to the top. They will just rip. And leave the flap. Only cut three sides. Make it so the flap is on the top. It saves the hands and it won't cut into your palm.



Leave the flap? Why cut three sides. 
Can you explain this so I can understand, I'm not getting it. 
Let's say you have one bottom, 4 sides (NSEW) and 4 flaps (NSEW). Thank you


----------



## Zhizara

Leave the top of the hand holds holes uncut and fold them into the box giving your hands a sort of cushion.


----------



## blissful

Zhizara said:


> Leave the top of the hand holds holes uncut and fold them into the box giving your hands a sort of cushion.



Thanks Zhizara, I was thinking of flaps at the top four flaps, not the handle flaps. Got it!


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> Leave the flap? Why cut three sides.
> Can you explain this so I can understand, I'm not getting it.
> Let's say you have one bottom, 4 sides (NSEW) and 4 flaps (NSEW). Thank you


 
Sorry 'bout that. 

On two opposite sides of the box make a three sided cut. Then fold the flap up to protect the palm of your hand. Have you ever seen the boxes that offices use to pack files in for storage? They have openings of just two sides of the box so you can pick it up easier. The cuts are EW. S is leaning against your body and N is away from your body. A hand on each side. Those are the sides you make a three sided cut. Slice down, across and then up. That gives you a flap to fold into the box and up to protect the palm of your hand. N is going to be the side that goes through the door first. 

Say a box is 3' by 2'. You make the cuts on the 2' sides. E and W. Now you pick up the box. The S (3') side is leaning against your body. The N (3') the part of the box furthest away from your body, isn't being touched by anything. 

It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and Technology you need | Staples®

Take a looksee. Just cut your slots further down on the sides.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hard for us not kids, too.  I pay the same rents that a pack of college students would pay.  Rent is based on what a landlord can make off 2 students for each bedroom.  So I pay $1000/mo for a 2 bedroom apartment.  It was only $450 12 years ago and is still one of the cheapest rents in town.



My theory is in many cases, with the housing crisis, people losing their homes, and mortgages harder to get, more people are renting than ever before.  Landlords are taking advantage of that. 

When I moved here 16 years ago, a one bedroom went for $500 in a nice area, that has almost doubled.  2 bedrooms in a decent area are well over $1000.  The area that I'm in is also near a large university, so that keeps rents up.

We have a mortgage that is less than rents here, 3 bedrooms 3 1/2 bath townhouse for a great deal less than a 2 bedroom right down the street.  I do miss the included maintenance, but I've learned to do a lot myself and keep a little in the bank for things we can't fix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm too old to acquire a mortgage...I'm about ready to start looking into Senior housing myself. Don't know how much longer I can get Shrek up out of the basement...


----------



## blissful

Retirement is more than 10 years from now, but, the house will be paid off and it will be too big.

Choices:
1. Two story w/basement. The first floor has a large living room, large family room, kitchen w/breakfast nook, half bath, dining room. 

Turn the large first floor living room into a bedroom and full bath. 
Move the washer and dryer from the basement into a laundry room made from the dining room. 

Leave the 4 upstairs bedrooms and full bath for guests or caretakers in the future. Shut down water, heating to the upper floor when not in use. Leave the basement for storage, heating and water heater. 

In case of injury, make a front door ramp, or, a ramp for the garage entrance to the family room. 

The first floor would then consist of a kitchen with breakfast nook, family room with eating area into the kitchen and entrance from the garage, laundry room and linen closet, bedroom and full bath.

2. Move to a smaller one story house and make adjustments to there.

Anyone been through these decisions? TIA


----------



## Aunt Bea

blissful said:


> Retirement is more than 10 years from now, but, the house will be paid off and it will be too big.
> 
> Choices:
> 1. Two story w/basement. The first floor has a large living room, large family room, kitchen w/breakfast nook, half bath, dining room.
> 
> Turn the large first floor living room into a bedroom and full bath.
> Move the washer and dryer from the basement into a laundry room made from the dining room.
> 
> Leave the 4 upstairs bedrooms and full bath for guests or caretakers in the future. Shut down water, heating to the upper floor when not in use. Leave the basement for storage, heating and water heater.
> 
> In case of injury, make a front door ramp, or, a ramp for the garage entrance to the family room.
> 
> The first floor would then consist of a kitchen with breakfast nook, family room with eating area into the kitchen and entrance from the garage, laundry room and linen closet, bedroom and full bath.
> 
> 2. Move to a smaller one story house and make adjustments to there.
> 
> Anyone been through these decisions? TIA



I think you have time on your side.  I would look for a small ranch that has been set up for an elderly or handicapped person.  In this area they come on the market a couple times a year and they usually sell below market because the average person is not interested in the modifications that have been made.  Another option would be a ranch with an inlaw apartment.  It could generate a small income until you need it for a caregiver or just someone to handle the chores.  Good luck, it is a big decision!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm too old to acquire a mortgage...I'm about ready to start looking into Senior housing myself. Don't know how much longer I can get Shrek up out of the basement...


 
Everyone who lives in this building will tell you how glad they are to be here. Most of them owned their owned home and because of our state laws, they transferred title to their kids at least five years before moving here with residence in perpetuity. But once they really started to age, they realized how much work keeping up the home was. They opted to come here. Time to pass the wand on to the kids. Stairs was their biggest problem. Some of the residents have continued to work part-time. Just enough to stay under the ceiling for income levels. It keeps them busy and active in the community. 

Most of the residents grew up in Eastie. Most of the residents are of Italian decent and are very active in the Catholic Church. The same church where they were baptized and grew up in. There are plenty of free activities in the community and throughout Boston. Free transportation is provided to attend these functions. So in essence, they have all of the amenities that they had before moving here without the hassle of caring for a large home, and rattling around alone most of the time. The kindest thing our society did for seniors, is Senior Housing. 

Everyone benefited. The kids didn't have to come up with a hefty down  payment for a home, Mom and/or Dad have affordable housing without worrying about paying taxes, water bills, repairs, etc., and family is still nearby. A large number of the residents still drive and have a car. They pick up the kids after school, and take them in the morning, spend holidays with family, and remain very active within the building itself and community. 

Grant you, you may go from a seven room house to a studio apartment, (some have a separate bedrooms for couples) and it does take some adjustment. But look at how much cleaning you don't have to do. No stairs to climb. No snow to shovel. No utility bills to pay. You do have to downsize A LOT. And you make a host of new friends your own age. Some come here fighting tooth and nail. But it doesn't take long to adjust.


----------



## bakechef

My nana really enjoyed her senior apartment.  She didn't mind going from a big house to a smaller place.  She was already very social and still drove, but this place put her within walking distance of church, and a drug store that had enough food stuffs to fill in between trips to the grocery store.  They had a bus that made two trips per week to the larger grocery store.

We felt better with her there, we lived in another town.  There were enough busy bodies there, that if she didn't leave her place at least once a day, someone would knock on her door looking for her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> Retirement is more than 10 years from now, but, the house will be paid off and it will be too big.
> 
> Choices:
> 1. Two story w/basement. The first floor has a large living room, large family room, kitchen w/breakfast nook, half bath, dining room.
> 
> Turn the large first floor living room into a bedroom and full bath.
> Move the washer and dryer from the basement into a laundry room made from the dining room.
> 
> Leave the 4 upstairs bedrooms and full bath for guests or caretakers in the future. Shut down water, heating to the upper floor when not in use. Leave the basement for storage, heating and water heater.
> 
> In case of injury, make a front door ramp, or, a ramp for the garage entrance to the family room.
> 
> The first floor would then consist of a kitchen with breakfast nook, family room with eating area into the kitchen and entrance from the garage, laundry room and linen closet, bedroom and full bath.
> 
> 2. Move to a smaller one story house and make adjustments to there.
> 
> Anyone been through these decisions? TIA



I like choice # 1, as it still gives a living area.  Creating an accessible bath is easier than trying to convert one.  My parents had to remove a bedroom to convert their bath to accessible.  But, it is a nice bath...no tub, just a HUGE shower!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> My nana really enjoyed her senior apartment. She didn't mind going from a big house to a smaller place. She was already very social and still drove, but this place put her within walking distance of church, and a drug store that had enough food stuffs to fill in between trips to the grocery store. They had a bus that made two trips per week to the larger grocery store.
> 
> We felt better with her there, we lived in another town. There were enough busy bodies there, that if she didn't leave her place at least once a day, someone would knock on her door looking for her.


 
Our mailman will alert the office if they notice that mail hasn't been picked up for more than two days. And "busy bodies" is the right word. I have a scooter and go everywhere with it. Often times I will pick up something for another if I am going to the store. Specially in the real hot weather. And there are some residents that will call me that they are on their way home. Can I meet them at the bus stop and help with their bundles. Gladly. I let them carry the lightest one. Usually just a loaf of bread. And then I load up my scooter with the rest of their bundles.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like choice # 1, as it still gives a living area. Creating an accessible bath is easier than trying to convert one. My parents had to remove a bedroom to convert their bath to accessible. But, it is a nice bath...no tub, just a HUGE shower!


 
In Texas, my shower was big enough to bring a wheelchair in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> In Texas, my shower was big enough to bring a wheelchair in.



Everything's bigger in Texas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> In Texas, my shower was big enough to bring a wheelchair in.



Mom and Dad's is big enough for TWO wheel chairs.  I designed their bathroom.  And the glass tile mural on the back wall.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Our mailman will alert the office if they notice that mail hasn't been picked up for more than two days. And "busy bodies" is the right word. I have a scooter and go everywhere with it. Often times I will pick up something for another if I am going to the store. Specially in the real hot weather. And there are some residents that will call me that they are on their way home. Can I meet them at the bus stop and help with their bundles. Gladly. I let them carry the lightest one. Usually just a loaf of bread. And then I load up my scooter with the rest of their bundles.



senior housing can create a small community within itself.  

One funny thing, my nana had to "buzz" you in.  One day she left without her keys to go out to lunch with me.  While we were in the entry, she said "watch this" and she just pushed a button. A lady came over the speaker and said "who is it" and my nana said "Jack the Rippper" about 2 seconds later the buzz came and the door opened, LOL.  Nana said, "real secure huh?" with a chuckle.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> senior housing can create a small community within itself.
> 
> One funny thing, my nana had to "buzz" you in. One day she left without her keys to go out to lunch with me. While we were in the entry, she said "watch this" and she just pushed a button. A lady came over the speaker and said "who is it" and my nana said "Jack the Rippper" about 2 seconds later the buzz came and the door opened, LOL. Nana said, "real secure huh?" with a chuckle.


 
We have the same problem here. But the residents have learned the hard way to ask. If they aren't sure, they now come to the door to see who it is. After 9 p.m. the buzzers don't' work. You *have* to come to the door to let someone in. One of the residents was having a poker party and there was a stabbing. Fortunately it wasn't the resident. He was sent to live in a less desirable building. 

We have a  police officer who works with seniors. He came and talk to the residents and explained something to them that they never thought of. 

With all the medicines elderly take, every apartment is a pharmacy just waiting to be robbed. When a drug addict see a bottle of medicine, they don't look to see what it is. To them it is a DRUG. And if they are high enough they will do whatever it takes to get them. Even hurt you. 

That shook them up enough so that now they don't just buzz the door open. Even if they are expecting a family member, they ask. My kids use a special ring. So I know it is them. And most of the time I know who I am expecting. The pharmacy guy calls about five minutes before he arrives. So when he buzzes the door, I know it is him. 

A little known fact. Emergency personnel have the same key as the mailmen have. It is the same key that opens all those mail boxes on the street corner. Fire, ambulance, police have the key. If you call 911 and can't get to the door to buzz them in, they can use the key. They also have the key to the elevator to hold it on the floor where the emergency is. That way they don't have to wait for it when they are ready to take the person out of the building. All elderly housing has the same lock for the front door and in the elevator.


----------



## taxlady

Someone had their thinking cap on when they figured out to use the same key for all the elderly housing.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Someone had their thinking cap on when they figured out to use the same key for all the elderly housing.


 
It doesn't matter if it is California, Florida or Alaska and Hawaii. Same key. It is nice and comforting to know that someone can reach you if you can not help yourslef.


----------



## Zhizara

I feel a lot safer here.  Non-residents have to show ID to a guard and sign in 24 hours a day.  They also have to include the resident's name AND apartment number they are here to visit.


----------



## kadesma

Had a wonderful day today, First got a call from a DC member it felt so good to talk with her, she is a dear. Then we had dinner at my daughters home for Ethan's birthday. My beautiful boy is 8 years old today. It's hard to believe he is 8 already. Getting hugs and kisses from Ethan and his sister Olivia just made my day. 
kades


----------



## babetoo

so happy to finally get some pictures up on d.c.  hope everyone likes them.


----------



## bakechef

So I have discovered a previously untapped addiction...

Vintage small appliances.  Last week I bought a vintage Kitchenaid mixer (from the 50's most likely).  Then a hand mixer from the same era.

Today I was in a thrift store and saw an old Dormeyer stand mixer and I was instantly drawn to it.  It looks just like the one that My great grandmother owned, maybe slightly newer.  It was $3 and IT WORKS!  It was missing a bowl, but I snagged it.  I went to a thrift store down the street, and my eye catches a milk glass bowl that looked just like the bowl for my great grandmother's mixer, so I snagged it for $2.50.  Take it to the car and it fits perfectly on the mixer!  I took her home and gave her a good cleaning and here she is!







Last year I was heartbroken when my mom said that my great grandmother's mixer had been left in the basement and rusted, so she threw it away.  When my great grandmother needed around the clock care, my siblings and I would take turns staying with her between the time that the nurse left and when my grandmother came to spend the night.  I would cook her dinner, she had almost no appetite, but one thing that she would always eat was lemon meringue pie.  So at least once a week while staying with her, I would make her that pie, using the old Dormeyer mixer.  I'm glad to have this even if just for a display piece, it brings back good memories!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> So I have discovered a previously untapped addiction...
> 
> Vintage small appliances. Last week I bought a vintage Kitchenaid mixer (from the 50's most likely). Then a hand mixer from the same era.
> 
> Today I was in a thrift store and saw an old Dormeyer stand mixer and I was instantly drawn to it. It looks just like the one that My great grandmother owned, maybe slightly newer. It was $3 and IT WORKS! It was missing a bowl, but I snagged it. I went to a thrift store down the street, and my eye catches a milk glass bowl that looked just like the bowl for my great grandmother's mixer, so I snagged it for $2.50. Take it to the car and it fits perfectly on the mixer! I took her home and gave her a good cleaning and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I was heartbroken when my mom said that my great grandmother's mixer had been left in the basement and rusted, so she threw it away. When my great grandmother needed around the clock care, my siblings and I would take turns staying with her between the time that the nurse left and when my grandmother came to spend the night. I would cook her dinner, she had almost no appetite, but one thing that she would always eat was lemon meringue pie. So at least once a week while staying with her, I would make her that pie, using the old Dormeyer mixer. I'm glad to have this even if just for a display piece, it brings back good memories!


 
I have a bowl exactly like yours. I too found it in a thrift shop. I use it for letting dough rise. That is a great find.


----------



## kadesma

bakechef said:


> So I have discovered a previously untapped addiction...
> 
> Vintage small appliances.  Last week I bought a vintage Kitchenaid mixer (from the 50's most likely).  Then a hand mixer from the same era.
> 
> Today I was in a thrift store and saw an old Dormeyer stand mixer and I was instantly drawn to it.  It looks just like the one that My great grandmother owned, maybe slightly newer.  It was $3 and IT WORKS!  It was missing a bowl, but I snagged it.  I went to a thrift store down the street, and my eye catches a milk glass bowl that looked just like the bowl for my great grandmother's mixer, so I snagged it for $2.50.  Take it to the car and it fits perfectly on the mixer!  I took her home and gave her a good cleaning and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I was heartbroken when my mom said that my great grandmother's mixer had been left in the basement and rusted, so she threw it away.  When my great grandmother needed around the clock care, my siblings and I would take turns staying with her between the time that the nurse left and when my grandmother came to spend the night.  I would cook her dinner, she had almost no appetite, but one thing that she would always eat was lemon meringue pie.  So at least once a week while staying with her, I would make her that pie, using the old Dormeyer mixer.  I'm glad to have this even if just for a display piece, it brings back good memories!


What a find. You've given me a wonderful smile . Thanks for making my day.
kades


----------



## simonbaker

They sure don'tn make mixers like they used too.


----------



## kadesma

Welll gang for once I didn't have to dance with the nurses!!! Had my perm cath removed Tuesday..HIPPPPP HIPPPPP HOOOORAY  I can now get in the pool,the tub or shower It's been so long I now feel like a new person. The dialysis nurses can do just my arm of course that didn't go well  wednesday. My arm works better if they go up  on it, yesterday the went down and it had been working great I came out swollen and black and blue I was so tired I slept all day and night. I'm still sore but I'll live...Just wanted to let you know.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

kadesma said:


> Welll gang for once I didn't have to dance with the nurses!!! Had my perm cath removed Tuesday..HIPPPPP HIPPPPP HOOOORAY  I can now get in the pool,the tub or shower It's been so long I now feel like a new person. The dialysis nurses can do just my arm of course that didn't go well  wednesday. My arm works better if they go up  on it, yesterday the went down and it had been working great I came out swollen and black and blue I was so tired I slept all day and night. I'm still sore but I'll live...Just wanted to let you know.
> kades


That's FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Welll gang for once I didn't have to dance with the nurses!!! Had my perm cath removed Tuesday..HIPPPPP HIPPPPP HOOOORAY  I can now get in the pool,the tub or shower It's been so long I now feel like a new person. The dialysis nurses can do just my arm of course that didn't go well  wednesday. My arm works better if they go up  on it, yesterday the went down and it had been working great I came out swollen and black and blue I was so tired I slept all day and night. I'm still sore but I'll live...Just wanted to let you know.
> kades



Freaking AWESOME!!!  So happy for you Ma!!!  

Hoping they'll figure it all out and get it right!


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Welll gang for once I didn't have to dance with the nurses!!! Had my perm cath removed Tuesday..HIPPPPP HIPPPPP HOOOORAY  I can now get in the pool,the tub or shower It's been so long I now feel like a new person. The dialysis nurses can do just my arm of course that didn't go well  wednesday. My arm works better if they go up  on it, yesterday the went down and it had been working great I came out swollen and black and blue I was so tired I slept all day and night. I'm still sore but I'll live...Just wanted to let you know.
> kades


w00t! Glad to read it.

Boo on those nurses.


----------



## Andy M.

That's great Kades!


----------



## Addie

What great news. You are going to be a new person. Life can only get better from here on.


----------



## simonbaker

Wonderful news!  Positive, steady progress. Good for you!


----------



## blissful

My very large nice Kenmore microwave convection oven lost its interior light around 15 years ago, it's 25 years old now.
I like it a LOT. I use it for dehydrating too.
Trim pieces came off last year.
The handle broke off this year. I can open it by putting my fingernails in the crease at the top and pulling it. Everything on it works just fine.

I looked at replacing it and it was going to cost me $350 to $1000.

I found one, the exact same one on craig's list today, for $25, it's perfect!!! I'm thrilled! I pick it up tomorrow at 11! Be happy for me!


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> My very large nice Kenmore microwave convection oven lost its interior light around 15 years ago, it's 25 years old now.
> I like it a LOT. I use it for dehydrating too.
> Trim pieces came off last year.
> The handle broke off this year. I can open it by putting my fingernails in the crease at the top and pulling it. Everything on it works just fine.
> 
> I looked at replacing it and it was going to cost me $350 to $1000.
> 
> I found one, the exact same one on craig's list today, for $25, it's perfect!!! I'm thrilled! I pick it up tomorrow at 11! Be happy for me!


w00t!


----------



## Addie

Funny how we get an appliance that has served us so well, and when it starts to break down, we just don't want to get rid of it. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## blissful

Thank you for being happy for me!!

It's perfect. Owned by two doctor students that were moving, owned it for 4 years, and I bet the convection oven part was never used and it was clean as NEW!!! No dehydrating trays--but I bet they never needed them. I can see above the liner in the top, the liner is to protect the fans and heating elements from food spray--that fan is bright shiny aluminum looking--not even a smoky or spattered residue on it.

I don't even have to 'learn' to use all the buttons, they are exactly the same as my old one. 
I'm happy because of the money I saved and it's just kind of a miracle to find it! Someone was looking out for me!


----------



## tinlizzie

blissful said:


> Thank you for being happy for me!!
> 
> It's perfect. Owned by two doctor students that were moving, owned it for 4 years, and I bet the convection oven part was never used and it was clean as NEW!!! No dehydrating trays--but I bet they never needed them. I can see above the liner in the top, the liner is to protect the fans and heating elements from food spray--that fan is bright shiny aluminum looking--not even a smoky or spattered residue on it.
> 
> I don't even have to 'learn' to use all the buttons, they are exactly the same as my old one.
> I'm happy because of the money I saved and it's just kind of a miracle to find it! Someone was looking out for me!


 
What a stroke of luck to find exactly what you wanted, Bliss - and such a bargain!  Happy Happy!


----------



## Addie

Wow!!! What a find. I am so happy for you. 

Being from Boston, when I hear "Craig's List", you know what I think of.... Glad this one turned out to be a happy thought.


----------



## blissful

Addie said:


> Wow!!! What a find. I am so happy for you.
> 
> Being from Boston, when I hear "Craig's List", you know what I think of.... Glad this one turned out to be a happy thought.



I did read about the craigs list killer story in Boston--it's like any magazine, store, street--people can be dangerous anywhere.

The biggest complaint I hear about craigs list is that people say they will come pick something up and then never show up, and that there are so many scam responses they have to sort through.
This was just a good thing for them and for me.


----------



## bakechef

I have a friend that uses Craigslist often.  He even sold a car for $24,000, far more than a dealer was willing to give for a trade.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> I did read about the craigs list killer story in Boston--it's like any magazine, store, street--people can be dangerous anywhere.
> 
> The biggest complaint I hear about craigs list is that people say they will come pick something up and then never show up, and that there are so many scam responses they have to sort through.
> This was just a good thing for them and for me.


 
Just a footnote to his story. His then fiance' is now happily married and has gone one with her life. They were only a few days away from their society wedding. 

My SIL often sells things on Craig's List and has made some good money. Also one of the daughter's of a resident here, makes her living selling on ebay and Craig's List. The buyer also has to come to her to get their stuff. Although she does mail from ebay as long as the funds are there. She only accepts PayPal. For pickups, it has to be cash. Smart woman. She had her learning curve when she first started.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I have a friend that uses Craigslist often. He even sold a car for $24,000, far more than a dealer was willing to give for a trade.


 
When my SIL had to retire due to medical disabilities, he sold all of his equipment for welding on Craig's List. Some kid that was looking to break into the union bought it all at a profit for SIL. That kid is now in classes that my SIL teaches for the union. He helped the kid get in. One of his best students. A real success story for everyone.


----------



## roadfix

To reduce clutter I've been selling a lot of stuff on Craigslist these past several months.   I've sold a few of my classical guitars and several custom built bicycles, including lots of bike parts and accessories I've accumulated over the last couple of decades.  I've been getting top $$ on some some vintage and hard-to-find components.
I try not to transact business at home as I don't like to give out my home address, but instead have them meet me at my place of business during regular business hours.  That has worked out well for me.  Just too many weirdos out there. 

I told my wife that I did not want to leave her with all my toys when I died.  She would have no idea how to price them for sale.

Here's one of my current ads if anyone's interested in a mountain bike:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/3079646970.html


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> To reduce clutter I've been selling a lot of stuff on Craigslist these past several months. I've sold a few of my classical guitars and several custom built bicycles, including lots of bike parts and accessories I've accumulated over the last couple of decades. I've been getting top $$ on some some vintage and hard-to-find components.
> I try not to transact business at home as I don't like to give out my home address, but instead have them meet me at my place of business during regular business hours. That has worked out well for me. Just too many weirdos out there.
> 
> I told my wife that I did not want to leave her with all my toys when I died. She would have no idea how to price them for sale.
> 
> Here's one of my current ads if anyone's interested in a mountain bike:
> 
> Classic DEAN Colonel mountain bike full XT


 
My would you sell a bike with no pedals?


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> Why would you sell a bike with no pedals?


If you're into bikes you'd understand the logic behind that.  Pedals are very personal.  You take them with you from bike to bike.  That also applies to bike saddles.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just a little over a week and my baby sister and her family will be moving not just to the same town I'm in, but to the same appartment complex! I'm getting so excited to see them all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ogre in the house, Ogre in the house!


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Just a little over a week and my baby sister and her family will be moving not just to the same town I'm in, but to the same appartment complex! I'm getting so excited to see them all.


 
Nothing like having family close by.


----------



## buckytom

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Just a little over a week and my baby sister and her family will be moving not just to the same town I'm in, but to the same appartment complex! I'm getting so excited to see them all.



would you please tell the chief that you don't need a babysitter any longer...


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> would you please tell the chief that you don't need a babysitter any longer...


I read babysitter too.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Ogre in the house, Ogre in the house!



Welcome home Shrek!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ogre in the house, Ogre in the house!


Yay!


----------



## Zhizara

YAY!!  I know you're both a lot happier now.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm glad the Ogre is back in your house (rather your house than mine!). Wonderful news...hopefully he won't start calling you by his roommate's name...he's been gone so long (or so it seems).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm glad the Ogre is back in your house (rather your house than mine!). Wonderful news...hopefully he won't start calling you by his roommate's name...he's been gone so long (or so it seems).




LOL!  They have the same name...I could walk in and say Hi just once!


----------



## Cindercat

My parents have the same name. As a kid I loved answering the phone. Someone would ask, "Is Gene there?" I'd say,  "Which one do you want?" Caller: "Gene!" Me: "Mom or Dad? " Caller: "I need Gene." Me: "Ok, which one?" Most people would catch on, but occasionally someone got flustered by it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> My parents have the same name. As a kid I loved answering the phone. Someone would ask, "Is Gene there?" I'd say,  "Which one do you want?" Caller: "Gene!" Me: "Mom or Dad? " Caller: "I need Gene." Me: "Ok, which one?" Most people would catch on, but occasionally someone got flustered by it.



I had different motives for putting them in the same room together, but they did have fun with it.  Close in age, both alert and talkative, they got along great.  The same first name was just added fun.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm gald to see The Big O is home again.  It's always nice to have your home complete.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm gald to see The Big O is home again.  It's always nice to have your home complete.



Trying to get him to sleep is being a chore.  He just now went to sleep and I'm hoping to sneak out for a bit so my rattling around doesn't wake him and I need to get supplies for meals.

Thanks, Andy!  It's good to have him home.


----------



## Claire

It is always trying when a loved one is in the hospital.  Hope all is well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek slept last night, Yay!  Now to get him some breakfast.


----------



## simonbaker

Shrek is lucky you give him such tender loving care.


----------



## Claire

On Sunday a friend came and took over the computer for the afternoon!  I'd totally lost my email address book, and couldn't figure out how to "rip" music for my MP3.  

Yay, Yay, and Hip-Hip Hooray for having wonderful friends!


----------



## simonbaker

Brings to mind the song....

I'll get by with a little help from my friends..........


----------



## CharlieD

What a crazy day. Had to work 6 till noon, ran to store, ran home, started cooking for counselors, we have a small camp for little kids ran by volunteers (3 teenage girls17-18) all the community has to do is provide them with shelter and food. I do not even have kids in the camp this year, but duty calls. Anyways, the past week I was so busy at work I have not even seen my wife let alone have dinner with her, so I thought we would have dinner all together, well I was wrong, I prepared a meat/chicken dish, but my wife could not have meat today for whatever reason, so I decided to make something dairy/vegetarian for her. Guess what we keep really stringent kosher, so if at all possible I will not eat the meat and the dairy at the same table. Feeling bad that I have not been able to have dinner with her the whole week I said that I would also eat only dairy stuff with her. So that meant cooking two separate dinners. In the middle of all of this my parents came to pick the black currants that are at about the end of its season, and that meant that I have to make the preserves/jelly. On the way here they stopped at grocery store where they found the Bing cherries on sale, my mother could not resist temptation, she picked up 4 pounds. So as if all of the above was not enough, I end up making 2 kinds of jellies. Now I have about 5 pints of each jelly, yum. …  Tired, but happy, a lot was accomplished today, well, at least at home that was, work, well, there is another day at work tomorrow…. Good night.


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:
			
		

> What a crazy day. Had to work 6 till noon, ran to store, ran home, started cooking for counselors, we have a small camp for little kids ran by volunteers (3 teenage girls17-18) all the community has to do is provide them with shelter and food. I do not even have kids in the camp this year, but duty calls. Anyways, the past week I was so busy at work I have not even seen my wife let alone have dinner with her, so I thought we would have dinner all together, well I was wrong, I prepared a meat/chicken dish, but my wife could not have meat today for whatever reason, so I decided to make something dairy/vegetarian for her. Guess what we keep really stringent kosher, so if at all possible I will not eat the meat and the dairy at the same table. Feeling bad that I have not been able to have dinner with her the whole week I said that I would also eat only dairy stuff with her. So that meant cooking two separate dinners. In the middle of all of this my parents came to pick the black currants that are at about the end of its season, and that meant that I have to make the preserves/jelly. On the way here they stopped at grocery store where they found the Bing cherries on sale, my mother could not resist temptation, she picked up 4 pounds. So as if all of the above was not enough, I end up making 2 kinds of jellies. Now I have about 5 pints of each jelly, yum. &#133;  Tired, but happy, a lot was accomplished today, well, at least at home that was, work, well, there is another day at work tomorrow&#133;. Good night.



Good grief, Charlie, I'm exhausted just reading your post!  Glad you got so much done, and some good jellies too!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief, Charlie, I'm exhausted just reading your post! Glad you got so much done, and some good jellies too!


 
I found myself reading it fast trying to keep up with him. I am now out of breath.


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> What a crazy day....well, there is another day at work tomorrow…. Good night.



...and he did all that after working from 6 AM to Noon!


----------



## Barbara L

Yesterday I answered a trivia question on AARP of SC's Twitter contest and I found out today that I won a Starbucks card. Yay!

The "question" was "Name the presidents who died on July 4th." (Jefferson, Adams, and Monroe).


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> Yesterday I answered a trivia question on AARP of SC's Twitter contest and I found out today that I won a Starbucks card. Yay!
> 
> The "question" was "Name the presidents who died on July 4th." (Jefferson, Adams, and Monroe).


Neato! Congrats.

That's wild that three of the first five presidents died on the 4th of July.


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> Neato! Congrats.
> 
> That's wild that three of the first five presidents died on the 4th of July.


Thanks!

Yes it is! It is especially interesting that two of them (Jefferson and Adams) died on the exact same day (totally unrelated).


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Neato! Congrats.
> 
> That's wild that three of the first five presidents died on the 4th of July.


 
Jefferson and Adams died on the same day within hours of each other.


----------



## simonbaker

Intersting trivia. Was the cause of death natural causes?


----------



## Barbara L

simonbaker said:


> Intersting trivia. Was the cause of death natural causes?


Yes, all natural causes. Jefferson was sick for a year or more.

Fifty years after the signing of the Declaration of Independence, right before midnight, Jefferson asked if it was the 4th yet. They said it soon would be. He died shortly before 1:00 a.m. on the 4th.  A few hours later John Adams (who didn't know of Jefferson's death) died after saying, "Independence forever," and "Thomas Jefferson survives."

Monroe died five years later.


----------



## Addie

So I get a notice that it is time to re-certify my food stamps. I fill out the paperwork and ask for confirmation that the fax was received. No response. So I send it again and a third time. Finally I call. It seemed that everyone was on vacation and my case had been handed off to three other workers. And yes they did receive it. 

Yesterday I get a letter telling me that my food stamps have been discontinued because my application has not been  processed yet. I am due to receive them tomorrow. Nothing like a short notice. They are supposed to, by law, notify me 30 days in advance. It is late at night when I open the letter. I go into a state of panic. So I call this morning. Leave a message asking for a call back. No response. I call again. The worker answers and is very curt and rude. She informs me that it is just a form letter that the computer sends automatically. I am told not to worry, there are other cases she has to do ahead of me. But I am in line and I will receive my food stamps on time. The urge to kill is very strong some days. And today is one of those days. 

But I will get my food stamps. And the funny part to all of this is that I was more worried about purchasing my donations for the food bank more than anything else. So I eat for another month.


----------



## Zhizara

WoooHooo!  I have TV back!  A short call to technical services and a couple of adjustments (provided by their automated system (!), fixted it!!  

Now I'm back to normal.  TV, check.  Internet, check.  Food (not much, but check).  DC caught up, working on it. 

I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> WoooHooo! I have TV back! A short call to technical services and a couple of adjustments (provided by their automated system (!), fixted it!!
> 
> Now I'm back to normal. TV, check. Internet, check. Food (not much, but check). DC caught up, working on it.
> 
> I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Addie, but it was short lived.  In order to position my TV where I wanted it, I had to move the plug, and no more TV.  I called tech support, and was informed that it would take awhile before everything was working properly so I'll have to wait, but If I had to choose between TV or DC, I'd much rather be here with my friends.  

At least she confirmed that it was possible that I'd have internet without cable TV, so ....  They do seem to be on top of the problems.


----------



## CWS4322

Yee-HAW as a friend would say. When I packed up and moved out to the farm in 2010, I s/how misplaced the keys to the safe deposit box. I didn't realize this until last September when I was entrusted with a bunch of family jewelry. I knew where the keys were in the house in the City, but since the house was emptied out so tenants could use it, I had no clue where I put them at the farm. I've been unpacking stuff that was in storage/brought back from the farm-I FOUND the keys to the safe deposit box! I don't have to pay the fee to have the lock drilled (which I was loathe to do--knew as soon as I capitulated and did that, I'd find the keys). Now I can take the jewelery out of my dresser drawer and put it where it will be safe. And, I have put the keys back where they were for 20 years. I'm not losing my mind!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Yee-HAW as a friend would say. When I packed up and moved out to the farm in 2010, I s/how misplaced the keys to the safe deposit box. I didn't realize this until last September when I was entrusted with a bunch of family jewelry. I knew where the keys were in the house in the City, but since the house was emptied out so tenants could use it, I had no clue where I put them at the farm. I've been unpacking stuff that was in storage/brought back from the farm-I FOUND the keys to the safe deposit box! I don't have to pay the fee to have the lock drilled (which I was loathe to do--knew as soon as I capitulated and did that, I'd find the keys). Now I can take the jewelery out of my dresser drawer and put it where it will be safe. And, I have put the keys back where they were for 20 years. I'm not losing my mind!


w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So, once again they were in the last place you looked...


----------



## Cindercat

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> So, once again they were in the last place you looked...



Of course! Why would you keep looking for them after you found them? So you could say they were in the second to last place you looked? :grin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> Of course! Why would you keep looking for them after you found them? So you could say they were in the second to last place you looked? :grin



well...yeah, it confuses the Muggles.


----------



## Addie

Those keys were talking to the stuff I deliberately threw on the floor and it jumped back up on the table. There is a conspiracy with all our belongings to drive us crazy. They talk to each other. I can hear them at night when they think I am sleeping. They talk and plot the night away.


----------



## Claire

Kitchen wall re-do was finished on Friday, and on Sunday we had a few friends over to admire it.  It was a fun little party and I'm so happy with the results of the work.  It is such a pain to have the kitchen pretty much unusable for over a week (we could use it to some degree, but it was much smarter to eat nuke-only, delivery, and out).  I'm happy with the result and am enjoying my new kitchen.


----------



## Zhizara

Right after the hurricane I spent my food stamps ($35) plus a good chunk of my own money to partially restock after losing all my refrigerated and frozen foods.  On my way home from the store, the cab driver said I should have received an added benefit and I called for the recording that told me I had another $16.  I was happy with that.

Just a few minutes ago, a neighbor stopped by and said I should check again, because people were getting more, but it was taking several days to be added.  I doubted it would be more than the additional $16, but was elated to find out I have $181 now!

Doing a Happy Dance!!!

I'll be shopping Wednesday and Thursday, so I'll be working on my grocery list, especially to make sure I have more canned foods on hand, in case of another storm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!!!!  Now you can buy real food, Z!


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> Right after the hurricane I spent my food stamps ($35) plus a good chunk of my own money to partially restock after losing all my refrigerated and frozen foods.  On my way home from the store, the cab driver said I should have received an added benefit and I called for the recording that told me I had another $16.  I was happy with that.
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, a neighbor stopped by and said I should check again, because people were getting more, but it was taking several days to be added.  I doubted it would be more than the additional $16, but was elated to find out I have $181 now!
> 
> Doing a Happy Dance!!!
> 
> I'll be shopping Wednesday and Thursday, so I'll be working on my grocery list, especially to make sure I have more canned foods on hand, in case of another storm.


WOW Z I'm so happy for you. There are times we get big grin's  that seem to go from ear to ear. I bet yours does. whoopie.
kades


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> WOW Z I'm so happy for you. There are times we get big grin's  that seem to go from ear to ear. I bet yours does. whoopie.
> kades


+1


----------



## taxlady

I was shopping at Zeller's and they had this on clearance for $21.00!





I never had a slow cooker before, so I got one. This is going to be fun. The crocks are 2.5 quarts each and dishwasher safe, so are the lids.

w00t!


----------



## Somebunny

Good for you Taxlady!   Seems like a good buy, I like the idea of the "double pot"!  I bet you could use it as a warming dish on a buffet table too.  Might even work for cheese fondue in one and chocolate fondue in the other mmmmmm! Chocolate!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Good for you Taxlady!   Seems like a good buy, I like the idea of the "double pot"!  I bet you could use it as a warming dish on a buffet table too.  Might even work for cheese fondue in one and chocolate fondue in the other mmmmmm! Chocolate!


It's actually called a "double slow cooker buffet and serve".

I like your idea of trying fondues in it.


----------



## Somebunny

It's actually called a "double slow cooker buffet and serve".

Hey what do you know about that.... I'm smarter  than I look!  Lol!  Have fun with it Taxlady.


----------



## bakechef

My store has baby back ribs on sale for 1.99 per pound.  I'm stocking up my freezer! Last week we had spare ribs for 99 cents a pound,  got some of those too!


----------



## CharlieD

My son made tomato soup today. First time ever. OK, he called me 10 times. Soup is excellent. I had to have seconds. Very proud, especially proud that he cut everything finely. Love it. I am a proud papa today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awesome, Charlie!  This made me giggle, him calling Dad 10 times.  How old is your son?


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> My son made tomato soup today. First time ever. OK, he called me 10 times. Soup is excellent. I had to have seconds. Very proud, especially proud that he cut everything finely. Love it. I am a proud papa today.



It's a great feeling when this happens Charlie.  You should be very proud!


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations to you charlie! You have every right to be very proud!


----------



## CharlieD

Dawgluver said:


> How old is your son?


 
He is 17, not so young, but being away in a boarding school since the age of 13 he really had no opportunity to do any cooking for himself.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I was shopping at Zeller's and they had this on clearance for $21.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a slow cooker before, so I got one. This is going to be fun. The crocks are 2.5 quarts each and dishwasher safe, so are the lids.
> 
> w00t!



Bargain!


----------



## Andy M.

The other day, I was chatting with my daughters about my physical therapy and that it was going well.  I commented that I had told the therapist my goal was to be able to cook a full Thanksgiving dinner.  He said OK if I didn't try to lift the bird.

I told my kids I'd cook if they agreed to come for dinner.  They agreed to come for dinner and to help cook.  I have been exercising like a fiend ever since.  I'm always happiest when they are here to share a holiday with me.

I have to also appreciate the fact that SO is making a big sacrifice as Thanksgiving has never been a holiday she liked and she's diving in to do what she can.


----------



## taxlady

Andy, sounds like you may have the best Thanksgiving ever.

I wish regular exercise showed improvement as quickly as physio exercising does. Then it would be easy to keep up the motivation.


----------



## Snip 13

I've been drinking low fat milk with cinnamon every night for about a week now and since I started doing it my bloodsugar is normal. I know cinnamon is good for diabetics, wonder if this is the reason why? haven't taken any meds for 2 days either and still I'm fine


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Andy, sounds like you may have the best Thanksgiving ever.
> 
> I wish regular exercise showed improvement as quickly as physio exercising does. Then it would be easy to keep up the motivation.



You are right about that!  

I can see almost immediate improvement when I do the flexibility exercises.  My range of pain-free motion is growing daily.  

Too bad I can't watch certain centrally located parts shrink daily when I exercise.  It would be a great incentive to continue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is great, Andy!  What incentive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mammogram turned out perfect, no lumps or anything that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mammogram turned out perfect, no lumps or anything that shouldn't be there.



This is really good news.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mammogram turned out perfect, no lumps or anything that shouldn't be there.





Andy M. said:


> This is really good news.


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toldja I was going to have fun on my birthday...the other appointment was non-eventful, too.


----------



## kadesma

Snip 13 said:


> I've been drinking low fat milk with cinnamon every night for about a week now and since I started doing it my bloodsugar is normal. I know cinnamon is good for diabetics, wonder if this is the reason why? haven't taken any meds for 2 days either and still I'm fine


 snip Your on the right track. My son takes cinnamon capsules and I'm going to start them so I can get off the insulin i've been taking in the mornings. Go for it girl see if you can find the capsules that should help a lot.
kades (ma)


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Toldja I was going to have fun on my birthday...the other appointment was non-eventful, too.


 

so me fine Lady what went so well today? What ever it was I'm thrilled for you sweetie.
Take good care.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> so me fine Lady what went so well today? What ever it was I'm thrilled for you sweetie.
> Take good care.
> ma



I had my annual check-up today, too.  You know what that entails.  Everything looks good.  Some medication adjustments, but nothing new or radical.  Like taking my one blood pressure med at night to avoid low blood pressures two hours after taking it. I was having trouble with low pressures making me very lightheaded in the morning. An increase in my diabetes medication, because the statin the Cardiologist put me on has raised my blood sugars by 20 points.


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased the check up had a positive outcome Fiona, great news


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mammogram turned out perfect, no lumps or anything that shouldn't be there.



Again, wonderful news Fiona, always a relief


----------



## Snip 13

kadesma said:


> snip Your on the right track. My son takes cinnamon capsules and I'm going to start them so I can get off the insulin i've been taking in the mornings. Go for it girl see if you can find the capsules that should help a lot.
> kades (ma)


 
Thanks Kades  I'll look for them. I was drinking cinnamon for a different reason all together. Didn't think it would help for this 
Go figure! Still no meds and I'm not even behaving fully with my meals and my sugar is fine. Not that I'm eating badly on purpose, just don't have money to go and buy other foods till friday.
I have been taking Cayenne capsules for my heart, sure I'll find cinnamon at the same health shop.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Again, wonderful news Fiona, always a relief


 That had to feel real good to get back all positive results. Congratulations you are definitely doing things right.


----------



## simonbaker

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Kades  I'll look for them. I was drinking cinnamon for a different reason all together. Didn't think it would help for this
> Go figure! Still no meds and I'm not even behaving fully with my meals and my sugar is fine. Not that I'm eating badly on purpose, just don't have money to go and buy other foods till friday.
> I have been taking Cayenne capsules for my heart, sure I'll find cinnamon at the same health shop.


 I wish that I could take cinnamon. It gives me terrrible heartburn & indigestion. I love the smell of it but it just hurts so bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I wish that I could take cinnamon. It gives me terrrible heartburn & indigestion. I love the smell of it but it just hurts so bad.



It kills me too.  I'm learned to take it first thing in the morning, that way I'm still up and active, no slowing or laying down.  I'm able to handle it a lot better if it's before I eat breakfast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> That had to feel real good to get back all positive results. Congratulations you are definitely doing things right.



As a little background and why this makes me so happy.  Some of you know, I had a bout with breast cancer and am now 10 years cancer free.  So it rocks my world to have such good results.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As a little background and why this makes me so happy. Some of you know, I had a bout with breast cancer and am now 10 years cancer free. So it rocks my world to have such good results.


I had no idea. That deserves a double Congratulations!!!


----------



## Merlot

Andy M. said:


> The other day, I was chatting with my daughters about my physical therapy and that it was going well. I commented that* I had told the therapist my goal was to be able to cook a full Thanksgiving dinner*. He said OK if I didn't try to lift the bird.
> 
> I told my kids I'd cook if they agreed to come for dinner. They agreed to come for dinner and to help cook. I have been exercising like a fiend ever since. I'm always happiest when they are here to share a holiday with me.
> 
> I have to also appreciate the fact that SO is making a big sacrifice as Thanksgiving has never been a holiday she liked and she's diving in to do what she can.


 
Sounds like Occupational Therapy   (Sorry, had to throw that in, it's what I do.)


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As a little background and why this makes me so happy. Some of you know, I had a bout with breast cancer and am now 10 years cancer free. So it rocks my world to have such good results.


 
That's fabulous!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> As a little background and why this makes me so happy.  Some of you know, I had a bout with breast cancer and am now 10 years cancer free.  So it rocks my world to have such good results.



10 years!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> As a little background and why this makes me so happy.  Some of you know, I had a bout with breast cancer and am now 10 years cancer free.  So it rocks my world to have such good results.



So happy for you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> 10 years!


+1


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My sister and her daughters made me a birthday card. It's so cute! It has they're footprints and hand prints on it.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds wonderful Purple, how lovely!


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> I wish that I could take cinnamon. It gives me terrrible heartburn & indigestion. I love the smell of it but it just hurts so bad.


 
That's a pitty. Have you tried the capsules, maybe they won't affect you badly?


----------



## simonbaker

I have not tried the capsules, maybe I will try them sometime.


----------



## Addie

On the news front: A 90+ American/Japanese veteran of WWII was on his death bed and his last act was to cast his absentee ballot. He then passed away peacefully. 

Yesterday I made sure they scheduled my surgery on November 6th so that I could go downstairs to cast my ballot before I head out the door for my eye surgery. 

Two major acts by two minor cast members of today's society. 

Just a reminder of how important our vote is in every electrion. Local primary or national.


----------



## Snip 13

Worked my behind off cleaning and washing before the weekend starts. Walked 3 times to the supmarket today, about 60 miles!!! I'm tired and very grateful that it's weekend! Just the monthly shopping and washing my sheets tomorrow  Luckily hubby is home so I can take the car!


----------



## taxlady

Stirling just got a call from the doctor's office. The MRI is clean! 
I was more than a little worried. He had the MRI because the CT scan showed a spot on his brain. I didn't tell him how worried I was. I didn't want to make him worry more than he already was doing.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> Stirling just got a call from the doctor's office. The MRI is clean!
> I was more than a little worried. He had the MRI because the CT scan showed a spot on his brain. I didn't tell him how worried I was. I didn't want to make him worry more than he already was doing.


 
I'm so happy for you!!! You must be very relieved!


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! You must be very relieved!


Thanks Snip. Yes, we are very relieved. Stirling posted it in his Facebook status and a friend posted this:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is very good news Taxlady!  Time for a celebration.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent news, Taxlady!


----------



## LPBeier

TL, I am so very happy for you and Stirling.  Such good news.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks everyone. We did celebrate. We went out for lunch and each had the lox and bagel platter.  I have half of mine in the fridge.


----------



## vitauta

wonderful news for you and stirling, tl!  today, your dc friends rejoice with you at this most welcome result!


----------



## Merlot

Fantastic news!


----------



## love2"Q"

Big storm coming in.. hope no one gets hurt.. but this means lots of OT and bonuses at the right time of year.. we were talking about laying off two guys last week.. today we hired four... Good way to start the bad season in the restoration bussiness...


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. We did celebrate. We went out for lunch and each had the lox and bagel platter.  I have half of mine in the fridge.



I'm happy for you and your dear husband.


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> Big storm coming in.. hope no one gets hurt.. but this means lots of OT and bonuses at the right time of year.. we were talking about laying off two guys last week.. today we hired four... Good way to start the bad season in the restoration bussiness...



Ah!  I see what business you're in!  Hope it's win-win for all involved.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:
			
		

> Stirling just got a call from the doctor's office. The MRI is clean!
> I was more than a little worried. He had the MRI because the CT scan showed a spot on his brain. I didn't tell him how worried I was. I didn't want to make him worry more than he already was doing.



Great news Taxlady!  So happy for you and Sterling!


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Great news Taxlady! So happy for you and Sterling!


 +1  CONGRATULATIONS!  Great news,, clean bill of health


----------



## Snip 13

The prawns I ate are making me feel a bit ill. I am mildly allergic to seafood but my celestamines usually sort me out. Hope this doesn't mean I have to stop eating them for good 
Maybe they were just a bit off lol! Beats never eating seafood again!!!


----------



## Addie

I am allergic to the iodine that is in seafood. I can taste it the second I put it in my mouth. I immediately spit it out as graciously as I can. I do have a choice. Spit it out or stop breathing.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am allergic to the iodine that is in seafood. I can taste it the second I put it in my mouth. I immediately spit it out as graciously as I can. I do have a choice. Spit it out or stop breathing.


 
Poor you  Atleast I can eat seafood when I take my antihistamines.
Can't imagine life without a prawn or two.
I still get a bit sick but it's my favourite food ever! It's worth the slight tummy upset 
It's the iodine in seafood that I'm allergic to too. Always have to get a strong antihistamine shot if I go for an operation.
My favourite fruit is pineapple and I'm allergic to that too and I can't eat much Eisbein because the crackling makes me ill since being on cholesterol meds. Oh boy do I love crackling!
I must have been a nasty cow in my past life, someone's trying to teach me a lesson


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Stirling just got a call from the doctor's office. The MRI is clean!
> I was more than a little worried. He had the MRI because the CT scan showed a spot on his brain. I didn't tell him how worried I was. I didn't want to make him worry more than he already was doing.



Great news Taxy


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.


----------



## bakechef

Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)

Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!

Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.




I think that's fantastic.  Best wishes to you and your partner.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.



Bakechef, I am thrilled for you and your partner!  That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Somebunny

Congratulations to you and your soon to be spouse BakeChef!  Lovely news!


----------



## vitauta

bakechef said:


> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.



congratulations to you and your partner, bc.--that is wonderful news for your future together as a married couple! is maine your native state?  positive social change in our society often moves slowly, and sometimes takes a long time.  today, attitudes and laws regarding same sex marriage are finally changing, and moving in the right direction in this country, state by state.

best wishes to you both for your future plans together, and thank you for sharing the good news with your dc friends.


----------



## Snip 13

bakechef said:


> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality. My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot! Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.


 
You don't have to apologise for your taste or preference in life partners. Some people like blondes, brunettes, red heads, Asian, Indian, White, Black, men, woman..... Who cares what other people think. Who we choose to love is our choice and those who don't like it should just stay out of it. If your partner makes you happy that's all that matters.
People who have issues are not worthy of your time anyway. Congrats! Hope you have a great marriage


----------



## taxlady

Congratulations Bakechef. 

Laws are slowly catching up in the social area. Think of George Takei. Two laws about marriage had to change in his life time for him to legally marry the person he loves. First, the law against Japanese marrying Caucasians and then the law about which gender a person can marry.


----------



## kadesma

bakechef,
I too wish you both much happines in life. To me marriage is just another word. One that many think is theirs alone. WRONG it belongs to everyone me,you, those we know and love. So May you both be happy in your forth coming union marrige! Enjoy and be happy together.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations Bakechef!  It's been a long time coming.

Who's making your cake?


----------



## Addie

Congratulations Bakechef. Massachusetts led the way. And now state by state attitudes are changing. It is heartbreaking when a gay couple have been together for eons, and when of them passes away, the other has no rights. That is so wrong. I wish the two of you long happy years together. We want to see pics of the wedding.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Who's making your cake?



Hmmmm.  Bake. Chef.  

Scratches head.


----------



## Addie

Back in the late 50's when my son Spike was born, I had a girlfriend I went to school with. She was gay and one day her partner was attacked and raped. As a result she gave birth to a beautiful baby boy just a few days apart from Spike at the same hospital. She had to go to work to support her son as the man who attacked her was now in prison. I offered to babysit for her. When I had to go out, I put the both of them in the same carriage. When folks would stop to look at them I would tell them that the babies were twins. I got some horrified looks. One had big blue eyes and blond fuzz on his head, the other was black. Did I mention that my girlfriend's partner was black and she was white? The two of them were breaking ground on two levels at that time. Civil Rights had not become a major issue in the country yet. About five years later my girlfriend committed suicide. She just couldn't stand up anymore to all the problems the two of them faced on a daily basis. A year later, the mother followed her partner. I was babysitting her son when the cops came to my door to pick up the baby and gave me the news. 

A year later I got a beautiful enormous bouquet of flowers and an eloquent note from the baby's grandparents thanking me for all I had done for their daughter and accepting her as she was. We kept in touch for the next coule of years. They even sent me pictures of baby Walter. My son's twin.

I told ya, I just luv to shake folks up and make them think. And they sure did when they looked into that carriage and I told them that the babies were twins.


----------



## love2"Q"

Addie said:
			
		

> Back in the late 50's when my son Spike was born, I had a girlfriend I went to school with. She was gay and one day her partner was attacked and raped. As a result she gave birth to a beautiful baby boy just a few days apart from Spike at the same hospital. She had to go to work to support her son as the man who attacked her was now in prison. I offered to babysit for her. When I had to go out, I put the both of them in the same carriage. When folks would stop to look at them I would tell them that the babies were twins. I got some horrified looks. One had big blue eyes and blond fuzz on his head, the other was black. Did I mention that my girlfriend's partner was black and she was white? The two of them were breaking ground on two levels at that time. Civil Rights had not become a major issue in the country yet. About five years later my girlfriend committed suicide. She just couldn't stand up anymore to all the problems the two of them faced on a daily basis. A year later, the mother followed her partner. I was babysitting her son when the cops came to my door to pick up the baby and gave me the news.
> 
> A year later I got a beautiful enormous bouquet of flowers and an eloquent note from the baby's grandparents thanking me for all I had done for their daughter and accepting her as she was. We kept in touch for the next coule of years. They even sent me pictures of baby Walter. My son's twin.
> 
> I told ya, I just luv to shake folks up and make them think. And they sure did when they looked into that carriage and I told them that the babies were twins.



Wow.... Love it.... Sorry to hear about your friends... But i applaud you


----------



## bakechef

Thanks all for the kind words.   You are never sure of the reaction, even here in 2012.

My family is so excited.   I only wish this could have happened sooner,  my dad loved Rob like his own son.  

As far as the cake, I have someone in mind up in Maine,  she is the one that taught me to decorate cakes years ago,  she is so talented.  If that doesn't work out, I'll seek out some giant whoopie pies,  lol! 

Maine is where I grew up. We weren't planning on going back up for a couple of years,  but this has changed things a bit. 

Again,  it is great to know that friends as DC have my back.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> Back in the late 50's when my son Spike was born, I had a girlfriend I went to school with. She was gay and one day her partner was attacked and raped. As a result she gave birth to a beautiful baby boy just a few days apart from Spike at the same hospital. She had to go to work to support her son as the man who attacked her was now in prison. I offered to babysit for her. When I had to go out, I put the both of them in the same carriage. When folks would stop to look at them I would tell them that the babies were twins. I got some horrified looks. One had big blue eyes and blond fuzz on his head, the other was black. Did I mention that my girlfriend's partner was black and she was white? The two of them were breaking ground on two levels at that time. Civil Rights had not become a major issue in the country yet. About five years later my girlfriend committed suicide. She just couldn't stand up anymore to all the problems the two of them faced on a daily basis. A year later, the mother followed her partner. I was babysitting her son when the cops came to my door to pick up the baby and gave me the news.
> 
> A year later I got a beautiful enormous bouquet of flowers and an eloquent note from the baby's grandparents thanking me for all I had done for their daughter and accepting her as she was. We kept in touch for the next coule of years. They even sent me pictures of baby Walter. My son's twin.
> 
> I told ya, I just luv to shake folks up and make them think. And they sure did when they looked into that carriage and I told them that the babies were twins.



After knowing someone like that,  doesn't it baffle you that many will still call it a "choice"?  Who would choose a life of torment? 

Having a straight ally like you in the 50s,  was such a rare thing.   But after getting to know you a bit,  you are a rare breed indeed!


----------



## Dawgluver

Now we need to help you plan the reception menu, Bakechef.  I hope it might include Maine lobster!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Now we need to help you plan the reception menu, Bakechef.  I hope it might include Maine lobster!



We have to meet somewhere between, me wanting to go to a courthouse and him wanting a ceremony and reception...

There could be lobster involved, I don't eat any seafood, but many do, and if it is as cheap as it was last summer, it could be a possibility.  That, and I know people who pull them out of the sea, so a good deal is almost guaranteed!


----------



## vitauta

oh man, bakechef, a maine lobster connection like yours would be worth a king's ransom!  only it's a real tragedy that you can't/won't be partaking of seafood yourself....


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> After knowing someone like that, doesn't it baffle you that many will still call it a "choice"? Who would choose a life of torment?
> 
> Having a straight ally like you in the 50s, was such a rare thing. But after getting to know you a bit, you are a rare breed indeed!


 
I didn't care about the gay part, it was the fact that it was a black and white relationship that got me. I lived in a neighborhood where blacks were rarely seen. and it pi**ed me off big time. My girlfriend was white. Her partner was black and they went through the tortures of h*ll. Then when word got out that they were gay, it just got worse. My girlfriend was generous to a fault. Her partner was so gentle and soft spoken. You couldn't help but like both of them. And why take out your nasty attitude on a baby? When someone would point out to me that the baby was black, I would respond with some well chosen words.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> We have to meet somewhere between, me wanting to go to a courthouse and him wanting a ceremony and reception...
> 
> There could be lobster involved, I don't eat any seafood, but many do, and if it is as cheap as it was last summer, it could be a possibility. That, and I know people who pull them out of the sea, so a good deal is almost guaranteed!


 
You could have both. A courthouse ceremony with a small reception for family and close friends. You don't want to deny them a chance to celebrate with you. And it is a big occassion. And make sure you invite your lobsterman to the reception. You might just get that lobster free as a wedding present.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yes! After a week or more of not being able to log into thw DC app, the latest update and a few uninstall/re-installs got me back in.


----------



## Zhizara

When I woke up this morning I realized I was out of an absolutely necessary thing.

  Fortunately, there is a store open 24 hours nearby so a $6 cab ride -  one way.

  It was my own fault that I hadn’t remembered to get that item the last time I was there, but, I just had enough cash to pay for my round trip and still have enough left for my _next_ shopping trip.

I discovered that making positive that I always end up with cash for my next cab trip has made my life much easier.  Yes, it upsets my sense of thrift to pay $12 to buy a $2 item, but it also suits my sense of justice.  It’s _*MY*_ fault I had to take a $12 cab ride.

  So overall feeling?  I actually feel really good.  It was so nice to realize that I* could *splurge and get the necessary item.

  Even if I had no cash, I could get some at the ATM, but it made me feel really good that I saved $2.95!


----------



## tinlizzie

bakechef said:


> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.



Boy, am I ever late to the party!  Sorry I missed this back in November, bc.  May I add my congrats to your upcoming nuptials, wherever they end up taking place.  Joy, joy!


----------



## bakechef

tinlizzie said:


> Boy, am I ever late to the party!  Sorry I missed this back in November, bc.  May I add my congrats to your upcoming nuptials, wherever they end up taking place.  Joy, joy!



Thanks, these posts mean a lot!


----------



## kadesma

bakechef said:


> Thanks, these posts mean a lot!


 So glad to be able to say Congratulations to you and Rob. May you both be happy and may life bring you both all the good things you deserve. Happiness always.
kades


----------



## Snip 13

kadesma said:


> So glad to be able to say Congratulations to you and Rob. May you both be happy and may life bring you both all the good things you deserve. Happiness always.
> kades


 
+1!


----------



## vitauta

i'm Still Smiling....i may be smiling all day about an observation made, in a still moment of clarity, by tin (tinlizzie) in another thread, 'don't you feel like we are talking in nonsense  sentences these days, that sound a lot like lewis carroll's writings, "twas brilling...." when we say things like, "note to self:  'google keurig on amazon....' in our everyday-speak.... 

take a few minutes and look at all of the "nonsense" words we use, quite unconsciously, every day.  try making a list--see how many you can come up with....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> i'm Still Smiling....i may be smiling all day about an observation made, in a still moment of clarity, by tin (tinlizzie) in another thread, 'don't you feel like we are talking in nonsense  sentences these days, that sound a lot like lewis carroll's writings, "twas brilling...." when we say things like, "note to self:  'google keurig on amazon....' in our everyday-speak....
> 
> take a few minutes and look at all of the "nonsense" words we use, quite unconsciously, every day.  try making a list--see how many you can come up with....



That should be fun, Vi.  Such a rich, bountiful crop to choose from -- some, like the "tweet/twitter" thing, should be outlawed, but it's probably too late now.  In a kissin' cousin way, our local sports page recently ran a headline, "Horned Frogs top Longhorns."  Shades of a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## LPBeier

Bakechef, I too am just reading about this now and wish you and your partner sincere congratulations!  Love is what matters on this earth and nothing else.  I agree with Addie about the "Courthouse and small reception" idea.

My TB and I never wanted the huge wedding that seemed to be playing out with the fact that his immediate family alone (at that time, it has since grown more) was 15 including spouses and kids and aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. brought it over 100 before my side and friends were even considered.  It was my second marriage and neither of us wanted the stress.  We got married in our back yard with his best friend and my sister by a marriage commissioner (they come to you now here, you don't go to them) and had a meal with them after.  Two months later we had a small reception for close family and friends.

However you end up spending your day, keep in mind two things - it is for the two of you, but there are others who want to share in your happiness!


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> It seems that the venting thread is wonderful for a place to air our disappointments and frustrations, but what about those times to you are bursting with good feelings.  They need to be vented too.  Hence, the Happy Note Venting thread.
> 
> I'm feeling exhilarated that my live turned around and that I am the point where I can splurge on good cheeses and the fact that I've come so far that I now have furniture, cable TV and a computer with internet.  This past month I even was able to buy myself a musical keyboard that was totally unnecessary and just for me because I wanted it and I could.
> 
> It's the first time in many years that I have been able to do these things and feel this way.
> 
> So here is a venting thread to vent the excited feelings and share the happiness.
> 
> Zhizara



I just now happened to reread your original post here, Zhizara.  A sweet deja vu.  Hope you've enjoyed lots of good cheese since then!  Let me take it to heart and stop dithering.


----------



## Skittle68

kadesma said:


> So glad to be able to say Congratulations to you and Rob. May you both be happy and may life bring you both all the good things you deserve. Happiness always.
> kades



I'm just reading this as well- congrats! Wish you much happiness, and hopefully you are one step closer to not needing to "preface" an announcement that you are making spending the rest of you life with the person you love official.


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> So glad to be able to say Congratulations to you and Rob. May you both be happy and may life bring you both all the good things you deserve. Happiness always.
> kades



+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> You don't have to apologise for your taste or preference in life partners. Some people like blondes, brunettes, red heads, Asian, Indian, White, Black, men, woman..... Who cares what other people think. Who we choose to love is our choice and those who don't like it should just stay out of it. If your partner makes you happy that's all that matters.
> People who have issues are not worthy of your time anyway. Congrats! Hope you have a great marriage



I totally agree with this


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> Hoping that this doesn't cause controversy on this site (oh how I wish that I didn't have to preface this post with that!)
> 
> Maine has voted for marriage equality.  My partner and I have been together for almost 9 years and we have decided to go to my home state next year and tie the knot!  Although our current state of residence will still see us as "just friends", I hope that will too change some day soon!
> 
> Just wanted to share this with a lot of people that I consider friends here at DC.


+1 Or, you could come to Canada and tie the knot.


----------



## MrsLMB

Today's the day !!  In a matter of a few hours I will be a Great Aunt  

The vent part of this is that she is in California and I'm not  

It's ok though .. her Mom - my sister is keeping me updated hourly.  This is her first grandchild .. we all know it's a boy but she doesn't !!


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> Today's the day !!  In a matter of a few hours I will be a Great Aunt
> 
> The vent part of this is that she is in California and I'm not
> 
> It's ok though .. her Mom - my sister is keeping me updated hourly.  This is her first grandchild .. we all know it's a boy but she doesn't !!



Congratulations Mrs!  I know when I became a Great Aunt is was a huge deal!  I don't see him nearly enough and Skype is good but not the same.  Keep us informed!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Congratulations Mrs! I know when I became a Great Aunt is was a huge deal! I don't see him nearly enough and Skype is good but not the same. Keep us informed!


 YEA  ^1+
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:


> YEA  ^1+
> kades



+2!


----------



## Addie

I just discovered that I can't read small  print until I get my eyes examined. I tried to write out my rent check and can't see a thing on the check. I think I signed it in the right place. When Spike comes I will have him fill in the rest of it. I see the eye surgeon next week and then I can schedule an eye exam. Finally!


----------



## vitauta

congratulations, mrsgreataunt!  that's awesome good news, mrs!  you will be a favorite auntie in no time, to your new great nephew!  please keep us posted.  i'm so ready to celebrate....


----------



## MrsLMB

He's Here !!!!

And he came out yelling and fighting  LOL

Here's Marshall ...  He's a big one ...  9 lbs and 3 oz


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!  Hi Marshall!  You picked a real nice family to arrive in!

Congrats, Mrs LMB!!  He's gorgeous!


----------



## vitauta

he is BIG and BEAUTIFULLL, mrslmb!!!  congratulations, auntie!!! 
(he does look a bit tuckered out--from all that yelling and fighting)  awww, and look at that dimpled chin, so adorable....congrats to mom and grandma, too! 

your life will never be the same again, mrs....


----------



## Snip 13

Gorgeous! He's the same birth weight as my nephew  My nephew is turning 22 today, still a big guy. He towers above me and I'm 5.11 lol!


----------



## LPBeier

Marshall - great name for a handsome boy!  Congrats again!


----------



## MrsLMB

Thanks everyone.  The Mom and Dad are exhausted but so very happy.  The Grandma is beside herself and the Great Grandma is in awe.  I am very proud of the new parents, they have done everything right in prep for this new arrival.  We will get to see him in person and hold him in about 2 months  -  can't wait !!


----------



## taxlady

Congratulations Mrs, and to your sister, to Marshall's mother, and to Marshall. He does look like he pooped himself out with all that yelling and fighting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, MrsLMB!  What a handsome little guy!


----------



## Andy M.

What a handsome guy.  Congrats.


----------



## kadesma

so big and handsome. Hoe very proud you all must be. Congratulations.
kades


----------



## tinlizzie

What a happy occasion!  Bet your post w/photo has caused enough bright smiles to light up a stadium.  Best wishes to the Big Boy.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Today was fantastic! Got to hang out with one of my best friends. Haven't seen her in about a year. Was so much fun and made me so happy to get to spend time with her. Hubby and I had dinner with her and her bf. Then we saw Craig Ferguson's stand up show at the Soaring Eagle Casino. We laughed so much today, it was just great.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Today was fantastic! Got to hang out with one of my best friends. Haven't seen her in about a year. Was so much fun and made me so happy to get to spend time with her. Hubby and I had dinner with her and her bf. Then we saw Craig Ferguson's stand up show at the Soaring Eagle Casino. We laughed so much today, it was just great.


Sounds like a great time.


----------



## vitauta

i wondered where our old pag had gone to, i missed her.  looks like she's back! never underestimate the value and vitality of a good friendship....


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday I got to go to Cade's soccer game. It was exciting and my Cade got a goal that was so exciting I had a hard time sitting still. What a great day it was.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds great, Ma!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you had a great time, Ma!


----------



## simonbaker

Sounds like you had a wonderful day ma!


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> He's Here !!!!
> 
> And he came out yelling and fighting  LOL
> 
> Here's Marshall ...  He's a big one ...  9 lbs and 3 oz



He is adorable, congrats Mrs L


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> Yesterday I got to go to Cade's soccer game. It was exciting and my Cade got a goal that was so exciting I had a hard time sitting still. What a great day it was.
> kades



So pleased you had a nice time Kades


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> He is adorable, congrats Mrs L


 
Congratulations!! What a beautiful little guy!


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations!! What a beautiful little guy!


 

Thanks .. babies are so cool !

Here's one they sent from yesterday .. he's a little porker .. weighs 13 lb 2 oz


----------



## vitauta

oh, happy boy!! just look at that smile, grandma--already he's a charmer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Adorable!


----------



## chopper

Mrs. LMB,  he is so cute!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Very cute boy!


----------



## bakechef

6 months ago, went to doctor for a physical.  LDL cholesterol was a bit high, wanted me to start taking a statin, I said no, let me work on it and I'll see you in 6 months.  

Fast forward to today.  Weight is down, blood pressure went from borderline to very good, LDL down some, now in the "high normal" range.  All with no medication.  My goal in the next 6 months is a little more weight loss, and to get that LDL even lower.  The rest of my numbers were very good.

I see this as success!  Yay ME!


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> 6 months ago, went to doctor for a physical.  LDL cholesterol was a bit high, wanted me to start taking a statin, I said no, let me work on it and I'll see you in 6 months.
> 
> Fast forward to today.  Weight is down, blood pressure went from borderline to very good, LDL down some, now in the "high normal" range.  All with no medication.  My goal in the next 6 months is a little more weight loss, and to get that LDL even lower.  The rest of my numbers were very good.
> 
> I see this as success!  Yay ME!



Yes, yay you.  This is not easy to do.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> 6 months ago, went to doctor for a physical. LDL cholesterol was a bit high, wanted me to start taking a statin, I said no, let me work on it and I'll see you in 6 months.
> 
> Fast forward to today. Weight is down, blood pressure went from borderline to very good, LDL down some, now in the "high normal" range. All with no medication. My goal in the next 6 months is a little more weight loss, and to get that LDL even lower. The rest of my numbers were very good.
> 
> I see this as success! Yay ME!


 
Yea You is right. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> 6 months ago, went to doctor for a physical.  LDL cholesterol was a bit high, wanted me to start taking a statin, I said no, let me work on it and I'll see you in 6 months.
> 
> Fast forward to today.  Weight is down, blood pressure went from borderline to very good, LDL down some, now in the "high normal" range.  All with no medication.  My goal in the next 6 months is a little more weight loss, and to get that LDL even lower.  The rest of my numbers were very good.
> 
> I see this as success!  Yay ME!



That is fantastic!  I bet you feel as good as I did getting rid of one of my lipid-lowering meds...

I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Kylie1969

Well done BC, good on you!


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> Here's one they sent from yesterday .. he's a little porker .. weighs 13 lb 2 oz



Awww, he is lovely Mrs L


----------



## MrsLMB

bakechef said:


> 6 months ago, went to doctor for a physical. LDL cholesterol was a bit high, wanted me to start taking a statin, I said no, let me work on it and I'll see you in 6 months.
> 
> Fast forward to today. Weight is down, blood pressure went from borderline to very good, LDL down some, now in the "high normal" range. All with no medication. My goal in the next 6 months is a little more weight loss, and to get that LDL even lower. The rest of my numbers were very good.
> 
> I see this as success! Yay ME!


 

VERY well done .. congrats to you !!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, BakeChef!

And yay, MrsLMB!


----------



## bakechef

Get to leave for vacation today!

OK, now that y'all know, don't come burgle my house, but if you do, leave some treats on the coffee table for the kitty, that'll keep him quiet!


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great vacation.  Where are you going?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Have a great vacation.  Where are you going?


+1 Enjoy yourself.


----------



## mmyap

Happy venting! I found out this week that we are getting $4000 back from the IRS.  We pay quarterly and I always over pay to make sure that any overtime my husband gets doesn't come back to bite us in the rear at the end of the year.  This year not much overtime plus my sons education credits got us way ahead of the game.

Of course the money is spent already.  Pay off the credit card, new tires for my husband and I'm setting aside some for next semester's tuition for son.  Oh well.


----------



## Andy M.

mmyap said:


> ...Of course the money is spent already.  Pay off the credit card, new tires for my husband and I'm setting aside some for next semester's tuition for son.  Oh well.



Isn't it great you can get all that done with the money and not have to go into debt!


----------



## Addie

Great news! 

Spike does the taxes for a blind couple he as known for years. They are both over 65 and still working for the Blind Commission. So they get an exemption for being over 65, blind, and a few other goodies. They always get back more than they paid in. 

For my happy vent;

I really didn't think he would do it, but Spike is actually going to bring me a ladder and clean the top sashes of my windows. That child never ceases to amaze me. Now I need to get out in that kitchen and start cooking something nice for him.


----------



## vitauta

...hmm, the credit card is paid off, so it's like a clean slate, so....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> ...hmm, the credit card is paid off, so it's like a clean slate, so....


 
Shall we become her very best friend for a while? Or at least until we can run up the credit card again.


----------



## bakechef

Going on a 7 day cruise!  No exploding ship jokes!

looking forward to a very relaxing, do nothing sort of vacation!


----------



## vitauta

i'm just sayin', you deserve a break today, and i'm not just talkin' mcdonald's....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> Happy venting! I found out this week that we are getting $4000 back from the IRS.  We pay quarterly and I always over pay to make sure that any overtime my husband gets doesn't come back to bite us in the rear at the end of the year.  This year not much overtime plus my sons education credits got us way ahead of the game.
> 
> Of course the money is spent already.  Pay off the credit card, *new tires for my husband *and I'm setting aside some for next semester's tuition for son.  Oh well.



Yeah, it's tough when the hubby needs new tires...  Shrek's tire looks like it's going to have a blowout...


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> ...hmm, the credit card is paid off, so it's like a clean slate, so....



Good for you!  Ours has been paid off for a few years.  Now I use it more than I ever have, and I pay it off every month.  No interest!  Such a great feeling to know I am able to use self control!


----------



## Snip 13

After feeling horribly sick and being in pain the last few days, I am finally feeling better. Feel great whooo hoo!!! Kidney stones have passed, flu is all but gone and my little Princess turned 11 today! Can't believe my baby is growing up so fast. 
She loved her presents and her cake, wen't to bed smiling. Just love it when my children are happy 
I'm pooped and covered in edible glitter but it was a great day.


----------



## MrsLMB

Glad you are feeling better Snip.  Those babies do grow up so fast .. savor the young times for soon they will be happy memories.

Might be that magic edible glitter that made you feel good !!


----------



## Sprout

It was nine o'clock. I was crying hard, on the verge of a full-scale meltdown. I knew my sister next door wasn't home. My husband was at work, and it was past bed-time, way past bed time, but my daughters were playing in the living room while I fell apart because we'd just gotten home and I'd gotten bad news right as we walked in the door. I knew I needed to get them to bed but I couldn't figure out how to pull myself together. My almost-4-year-old was starting to pull toys out and my almost-2-year-old had gotten my keys and was trying to find somewhere to stick them. I was trying to get it together just enough to get them to bed, but knew they were overly tired and would fight me the whole way. Plus, I knew there was no way to explain to them why I was so upset. Suddenly, my older daughter looked at me, and seemed to really realize how upset I was. She put the toys down, walked over to me, touched my arm, and said "It's ok, Mommy. You can be sad. Will it help you feel better if I sing you a song?" I told her it would. As she walked across the room, my younger daughter walked over to me, handed me the keys she knew she wasn't supposed to have, said "Sowwy. Momma ky (cry)? Momma sad? Momma ok," and began patting my leg. She stayed there patting my leg as my older daughter walked across the room, picked up a book, stood on the aerobics step that's in our living room at the moment, and began singing "Twinkle Twinkle, Little Star," followed by the "Itsy Bitsy Spider," because she knew "it will make you feel better too, Momma." Then they both gave me hugs. We got ready for bed and they went to bed more easily than most nights. I am so blessed. I love these girls so much.


----------



## Dawgluver

That is just so touching, Sprout!  So glad your daughters are so perceptive, and that they understood.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Addie

Sprout, kids know. Just like your favorite pet knows, so do your children. And they will always be at your side with comfort. Hang on to those Twinkling Little Stars. They are called children. All those little children that are living with God are looking down on you and your children sending blessing after blessing.  And one for each of your children


----------



## buckytom

sprout, just from my perspective, and i hoped you'ved learned from yours, it's ok or even good for your kids to see you sad, and then cope with it with their help.

you've created bonds that are far more reaching than can be put into words because now those bonds go both ways.

you're a good mommy. i hope the bad news has resolved itself, and you find strength in the fact that tomorrow is a brand new day, and your family is just that much stronger.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> sprout, just from my perspective, and i hoped you'ved learned from yours, it's ok or even good for your kids to see you sad, and then cope with it with their help.
> 
> you've created bonds that are far more reaching than can be put into words because now those bonds go both ways.
> 
> you're a good mommy. i hope the bad news has resolved itself, and you find strength in the fact that tomorrow is a brand new day, and your family is just that much stronger.


 
Sprout, take a page from buckytom's book. He has it right.


----------



## taxlady

Yay! I can park my car in the garage again. No more leaving it on the street to get scratched. Our street, which has been under construction for the past two months is nearly done. The sidewalks are done and all the paving is done. It looks good. They just have to fill in some soil next to the sidewalks and plant some grass on the soil. Well, I think that's all that's left.

And on another note, the inflammation in my right wrist seems to be almost gone.


----------



## CWS4322

I know, I've vented about how nauseous the medication I'm on makes me and how I've had no appetite, how my clothes no longer fit and I can't afford a new wardrobe...well, like others, I'm sure, I've had that pair of really skinny jeans in my drawer. These are white "Lee" jeans (never go out of style), however, I haven't worn these for a LONG time. I have pics of me on my honeymoon wearing them (1989). Well, I gotta run to the store and guess what I'm wearing...my white Lee jeans. Good thing I washed them a few weeks ago...I wish my friends from high school could see me now...not only do my earrings still fit, but so do a pair of jeans I wore way back when.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I know, I've vented about how nauseous the medication I'm on makes me and how I've had no appetite, how my clothes no longer fit and I can't afford a new wardrobe...well, like others, I'm sure, I've had that pair of really skinny jeans in my drawer. These are white "Lee" jeans (never go out of style), however, I haven't worn these for a LONG time. I have pics of me on my honeymoon wearing them (1989). Well, I gotta run to the store and guess what I'm wearing...my white Lee jeans. Good thing I washed them a few weeks ago...I wish my friends from high school could see me now...not only do my earrings still fit, but so do a pair of jeans I wore way back when.




You need to talk to the doctor about this medication, Quality of life is just as or more important as Quantity.  There has to be a better medication for you.  Worried about you!!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need to talk to the doctor about this medication, Quality of life is just as or more important as Quantity.  There has to be a better medication for you.  Worried about you!!


 Thanks, PF. I'm down to about 2-3 days / week where I'm not able to eat much (a little, but not a lot). This is much better than 5 / 7 on the other medication we tried. I'm working on moving the medication to evening (it is a time-released med and also puts me to sleep, so better that I take it at night rather than sleeping the afternoon away). This week is the transition week. The medication works well for me, but the side effects do not. I am very sensitive to medication so always have side effects. And, the nausea is not as bad as it was when I was taking it in the morning or when I was on the other drug we tried. The drug has worse side effects than nausea and drowsiness, so I'm lucky my bp is not spiking. 

My doctor is well aware of the side effects and has been working with me. I take a gravol with it and that seems to help. I'm only queasy for about 2-3 hours instead of 7-8.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm down to about 2-3 days / week where I'm not able to eat much (a little, but not a lot). This is much better than 5 / 7 on the other medication we tried. I'm working on moving the medication to evening (it is a time-released med and also puts me to sleep, so better that I take it at night rather than sleeping the afternoon away). This week is the transition week. The medication works well for me, but the side effects do not. I am very sensitive to medication so always have side effects. And, the nausea is not as bad as it was when I was taking it in the morning or when I was on the other drug we tried.
> 
> My doctor is well aware of the side effects and has been working with me. I take a gravol with it and that seems to help. I'm only queasy for about 2-3 hours instead of 7-8.



Okay...had to look up gravol...dramamine.  I'm glad it's working for you.  Still worried about your weight loss...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay...had to look up gravol...dramamine.  I'm glad it's working for you.  Still worried about your weight loss...


I'll probably gain it back once things stabilize.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'll probably gain it back once things stabilize.




I've been using an acupressure technique to reduce my constant nibbling for the last week.  I'm back to three meals and 2 snacks a day instead of needing something to nom on all the time.  I pinch my earlobes for 15 minutes a day...been working for me.  It has reduced my appetite.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been using an acupressure technique to reduce my constant nibbling for the last week.  I'm back to three meals and 2 snacks a day instead of needing something to nom on all the time.  I pinch my earlobes for 15 minutes a day...been working for me.  It has reduced my appetite.



Where can I find out more about this, I would love to have a flat stomach even if it means having bright red ear lobes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Where can I find out more about this, I would love to have a flat stomach even if it means having bright red ear lobes!



I read about it in a quick catalog blurb that was selling magnetic earrings that provide the acupressure.  I decided I could do the same thing myself after reading that acupressure will work in as little as ten minutes a day.  I'm not saying it has effected my weight (yet), but it has cut down on the constant nibbling.  So, it is working for me as an appetite suppressant.  It also works if I start wondering what would be good to munch on, I grab the earlobes and pinch.  It takes away that urge to find something-anything to eat.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I read about it in a quick catalog blurb that was selling magnetic earrings that provide the acupressure.  I decided I could do the same thing myself after reading that acupressure will work in as little as ten minutes a day.  I'm not saying it has effected my weight (yet), but it has cut down on the constant nibbling.  So, it is working for me as an appetite suppressant.  It also works if I start wondering what would be good to munch on, I grab the earlobes and pinch.  It takes away that urge to find something-anything to eat.



I think I am going to experiment with this.

I figure if I keep my hands on my earlobes I won't be able to get the refrigerator door open with my nose! 

I am wondering if it is really acupressure or possibly behavior modification similar to wearing a rubber band on your wrist, that you snap, when you try to quit smoking.

Very interesting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I think I am going to experiment with this.
> 
> I figure if I keep my hands on my earlobes I won't be able to get the refrigerator door open with my nose!
> 
> I am wondering if it is really acupressure or possibly behavior modification similar to wearing a rubber band on your wrist, that you snap, when you try to quit smoking.
> 
> Very interesting!



I believe it is both, because I certainly don't sit at work pinching my earlobes.  I do this before I go to work.  I repeat in the evening once I am home to reduce the fridge prowl.  If I need some reinforcement at work, generally just a quick pinch of one earlobe can stop me from looking for a snack.  And the office is stocked with chocolate and other candies...


----------



## CWS4322

I have never suffered from "fridge prowl." Since I have been eating a big breakfast, I don't have cravings. I probably have had the desire to snack 5 or 6 times since last June (June 2012) and have been able to nip it in the bud. Although, I have some fresh cherries that are calling my name...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I have never suffered from "fridge prowl." Since I have been eating a big breakfast, I don't have cravings. I probably have had the desire to snack 5 or 6 times since last June (June 2012) and have been able to nip it in the bud. Although, I have some fresh cherries that are calling my name...




I have a wonderful melange of medications that cause weight gain, on top of that, when I quit smoking I started nibbling.  I'm working now on reducing some medications and trying to break that nibbling habit...if I find something that works, I'm going to glom onto it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a wonderful melange of medications that cause weight gain, on top of that, when I quit smoking I started nibbling.  I'm working now on reducing some medications and trying to break that nibbling habit...if I find something that works, I'm going to glom onto it.



I'm with you kid!

My nibbling is not about hunger it's about boredom.  I do pretty well when I'm working on a project or surfing the net.  If I'm in front of the tube I start getting the munchies.  

If I got rid of the couch and the television I would probably drop another thirty pounds!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a wonderful melange of medications that cause weight gain...



_I wish I could blame my meds._




Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with you kid!
> 
> My nibbling is not about hunger it's about boredom.  I do pretty well when I'm working on a project or surfing the net.  If I'm in front of the tube I start getting the munchies.
> 
> If I got rid of the couch and the television I would probably drop another thirty pounds!




I have never been a between meal snacker.  With very little effort, I can gain weight on three meals a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I nibble on sliced apples, strawberries, blueberries, peanut/almond butter, mutigrain crackers...all while typing madly on the computer at work.  I make good choices, just overdo them.  With going to eletronic medical records, our floor tme has been cut by 75%, sitting time has made my butt look like my chair...wide and grey.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with you kid!
> 
> My nibbling is not about hunger it's about boredom. I do pretty well when I'm working on a project or surfing the net. If I'm in front of the tube I start getting the munchies.
> 
> If I got rid of the couch and the television I would probably drop another thirty pounds!


 
Have you tried "Commercial Activities"? Every time a commercial comes on, you get up from the couch or away from the computer and do something. Dust the window sills, wipe of fingerprints from the switch plates. You get the idea. The average commercial breaks last four minutes. You'd be surprised at how much you can accomplish in those four minutes. Clean the bottom panes of two windows. Wipe down all you counters in the kitchen. Vacuum one room. Sweep the kitchen floor. Take up a hobby that requires you to sit up while watching TV. Needlework, reading. Considering how many commercial breaks there are in a day, you could clean the whole house and get to move at the same time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Have you tried "Commercial Activities"? Every time a commercial comes on, you get up from the couch or away from the computer and do something. Dust the window sills, wipe of fingerprints from the switch plates. You get the idea. The average commercial breaks last four minutes. You'd be surprised at how much you can accomplish in those four minutes. Clean the bottom panes of two windows. Wipe down all you counters in the kitchen. Vacuum one room. Sweep the kitchen floor. Take up a hobby that requires you to sit up while watching TV. Needlework, reading. Considering how many commercial breaks there are in a day, you could clean the whole house and get to move at the same time.



A friend taught me how to clean my entire apartment and do many routine chores during the commercial breaks!  It really is amazing how much you can accomplish during that wasted time!  

I really don't snack all that much and I have not sat on my couch in years.  I never thought I would get to the point that I need to vacuum my upholstered furniture.   

My frustration comes from the medications that have slowed my metabolism.  I am losing weight with my diet, I am also gaining weight due to some of the medications.  It is hard to explain, the weight is coming off in the right places and piling up in the wrong places.  I am still losing slowly, it is just frustrating.  

Getting old is the pits!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> ...
> 
> Getting old is the pits!


It's better than the alternative.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It's better than the alternative.


 
Getting old is hard work. There are some days when it happens faster than you can move.


----------



## CWS4322

I have a job interview tomorrow--I'd appreciate as many positive thoughts as possible. I haven't worked since April and funds are getting very low.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow--I'd appreciate as many positive thoughts as possible. I haven't worked since April and funds are getting very low.



Best of luck, CW!!  Fingers crossed!!  (Toes too).


----------



## Addie

For you. One can never have too many angels looking out for them. Good luck in the interview.


----------



## jabbur

I just got hired full time at a local high school providing interpreting services for a Deaf student.  I have been working for the school system as a substitute interpreter for 2 years.  Happy to have the full time job!


----------



## Dawgluver

jabbur said:


> I just got hired full time at a local high school providing interpreting services for a Deaf student.  I have been working for the school system as a substitute interpreter for 2 years.  Happy to have the full time job!



YAY!!!  Congrats, Jabbur, happy news!


----------



## taxlady

Good vibes going in your direction CWS.

Congrats jabbur.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. I need the $$ and the work.


----------



## Addie

jabbur said:


> I just got hired full time at a local high school providing interpreting services for a Deaf student.  I have been working for the school system as a substitute interpreter for 2 years.  Happy to have the full time job!



That is a great service you provide. Congratulations on getting hired full time. I am really impressed.


----------



## GotGarlic

jabbur said:


> I just got hired full time at a local high school providing interpreting services for a Deaf student.  I have been working for the school system as a substitute interpreter for 2 years.  Happy to have the full time job!



Congrats, jabbur!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow--I'd appreciate as many positive thoughts as possible. I haven't worked since April and funds are getting very low.



Everything crossed!!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> I just got hired full time at a local high school providing interpreting services for a Deaf student.  I have been working for the school system as a substitute interpreter for 2 years.  Happy to have the full time job!



Hooray!!!!  That is really good news!  Have fun being back in high school.


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow--I'd appreciate as many positive thoughts as possible. I haven't worked since April and funds are getting very low.



Everything but my eyes crossed!  Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Everything but my eyes crossed!  Good luck!


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow--I'd appreciate as many positive thoughts as possible. I haven't worked since April and funds are getting very low.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## simonbaker

I am so happy to report that I am an additional 5 pounds lighter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I am so happy to report that I am an additional 5 pounds lighter!



YAY!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> I am so happy to report that I am an additional 5 pounds lighter!


Woo-hoo! Keep going!


----------



## CWS4322

I just went through my closet. I have a pile of skirts. pants and dresses that I wore in April and May that no longer fit BUT might be able to alter with the help of a friend who is a great seamstress. I can't afford new clothes! Perhaps I should beg for a make over on Marilyn or Steve and Chris...


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I just went through my closet. I have a pile of skirts. pants and dresses that I wore in April and May that no longer fit BUT might be able to alter with the help of a friend who is a great seamstress. I can't afford new clothes! Perhaps I should beg for a make over on Marilyn or Steve and Chris...


Yes, you should. I figure that then you will have a great financial situation and won't need it.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all so much for the support!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I am so happy to report that I am an additional 5 pounds lighter!



No way!  Whoohoo, SB!  You rock!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am so happy to report that I am an additional 5 pounds lighter!



  Wow! Five pounds. I am so proud of you. If I had a box of gold stars, they would all be on your forehead right now. Great job!


----------



## taxlady

I had fence on the two sides of my backyard, but no fence at the back. I finally got around to doing something about that. I tried to find a handyman, but no one called back. I phoned the stores that sell fence lumber. They wanted ~$1,100. The fence is only 16' long.

A friend of mine posted that she is looking for work. She mentioned that she is good at renos, so I asked if she could build a fence. Yes, she can. She finished it today. It's cedar. The one I got the estimate on was treated wood. This is what it looks like:







I am a happy camper.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I had fence on the two sides of my backyard, but no fence at the back. I finally got around to doing something about that. I tried to find a handyman, but no one called back. I phoned the stores that sell fence lumber. They wanted ~$1,100. The fence is only 16' long.
> 
> A friend of mine posted that she is looking for work. She mentioned that she is good at renos, so I asked if she could build a fence. Yes, she can. She finished it today. It's cedar. The one I got the estimate on was treated wood. This is what it looks like:
> 
> I am a happy camper.



That's lovely, Taxy!  I'm really happy for you, it worked out great!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's lovely, Taxy!  I'm really happy for you, it worked out great!


It sure did. I'm really glad I got the cedar instead of the mystery wood with the toxic chemicals to keep it from rotting. I didn't think of this until today. There was a lot of sawdust. It's just plain cedar sawdust that will decompose. It's not that toxic c__p, that would have made my soil not exactly organic.  I do my best to keep my herbs organic.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It sure did. I'm really glad I got the cedar instead of the mystery wood with the toxic chemicals to keep it from rotting. I didn't think of this until today. There was a lot of sawdust. It's just plain cedar sawdust that will decompose. It's not that toxic c__p, that would have made my soil not exactly organic.  I do my best to keep my herbs organic.



Keep her number handy. It looks like she knows her business. The fence looks lovely.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice fence, does she do windows?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Keep her number handy. It looks like she knows her business. The fence looks lovely.


We are starting a list of stuff we want her to do. My neighbour came out  and watched a couple of times. She wants my friend to give her an  estimate for some painting she needs done.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice fence, does she do windows?


Do windows, as in wash them? Nope.


----------



## bakechef

So last week during my car-pipe freezing drama, I had a bit of good news.  One of my traveling friends calls and says that he wants to surprise our other traveling friend with a cruise for her birthday.  I told him that we'd love to go, but after a cruise last year and a wedding, that there will be no big trips this year.  He said "oh I know, but I just got a bonus and I want to pay for everyone to go!"

Um, HECK YES!  So at this time next month we'll be on our way to the Bahamas and Key West!

This will be a nice get away, that was unexpected!


----------



## Andy M.

That's a good friend!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> So last week during my car-pipe freezing drama, I had a bit of good news.  One of my traveling friends calls and says that he wants to surprise our other traveling friend with a cruise for her birthday.  I told him that we'd love to go, but after a cruise last year and a wedding, that there will be no big trips this year.  He said "oh I know, but I just got a bonus and I want to pay for everyone to go!"
> 
> Um, HECK YES!  So at this time next month we'll be on our way to the Bahamas and Key West!
> 
> This will be a nice get away, that was unexpected!



Do you have room in your suitcase for, um, some extra weight?  I fold up pretty compact.

Sounds wonderful, Bakechef!  Love Key West!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> So last week during my car-pipe freezing drama, I had a bit of good news.  One of my traveling friends calls and says that he wants to surprise our other traveling friend with a cruise for her birthday.  I told him that we'd love to go, but after a cruise last year and a wedding, that there will be no big trips this year.  He said "oh I know, but I just got a bonus and I want to pay for everyone to go!"
> 
> Um, HECK YES!  So at this time next month we'll be on our way to the Bahamas and Key West!
> 
> This will be a nice get away, that was unexpected!



Do you need a new friend? I am available!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have room in your suitcase for, um, some extra weight?  I fold up pretty compact.
> 
> Sounds wonderful, Bakechef!  Love Key West!



Since we don't need to fly, I can bring the BIG suitcase


----------



## Rocklobster

bakechef said:


> Um, HECK YES!  So at this time next month we'll be on our way to the Bahamas and Key West!
> 
> This will be a nice get away, that was unexpected!



Would you be on the Carnival Glory by any chance? My son just started a 4 month contract with them. He is playing his guitar and singing in some lounges and on the pool deck three times a day.  It would freak him out if I could get some strangers(to him, anyway) to come up and say hello to him by name.


----------



## bakechef

Rocklobster said:


> Would you be on the Carnival Glory by any chance? My son just started a 4 month contract with them. He is playing his guitar and singing in some lounges and on the pool deck three times a day.  It would freak him out if I could get some strangers(to him, anyway) to come up and say hello to him by name.



Unfortunately not this time, although I have sailed on that ship!


----------



## taxlady

Yesterday I went to a new to me optometrist. I really, really like him. He was more than happy to explain stuff with all the science. He also said that my double vision was a known effect of astigmatism, which I have and has gotten worse. I also liked that he introduced himself as Dave. I am so tired of doctors who call me by my first name and then expect to be called Dr. Whatever. He also explained that the correction change in my prescriptions is large, so I may get dizzy or even nauseous the first week I wear the new glasses. All in all, I am very pleased.

Last year my previous optometrist said that my prescription was fine. I really didn't like her attitude when I told her I would be buying my glasses on the internet. My new optometrist confirms that my prescription should have been updated last year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing better in life than having good doctors and a good mechanic taxy! Glad for you that you had such a good exam and experience. When we had vision insurance I went to the local member eye doc just once. Not a fan. Spent the bucks to go back to my regular eye guy. At least when we move back home I already know which doctors and mechanics are good.


----------



## Addie

I go to an eye clinic that is under contract to my health plan. The head doctor has made it his mission that he is the only doctor to examine me. They have student doctors and some graduates. But every time they miss something. Like they insist on examine my left eye. I don't use my left eye and can only identify maybe one letter, if I am lucky. I become very  impatient and want to leave immediately. He knows this and only gives me a cursory exam on that eye. Like you TL, I too like my eye doctor. And I adore my eye surgeon. I do need to make an appointment with her. But not until the weather gets warmer.


----------



## simonbaker

I am feeling great after a good, long time in the gym. Spent 115 minutes tonight doing the machines.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Yesterday I went to a new to me optometrist. I really, really like him. He was more than happy to explain stuff with all the science. He also said that my double vision was a known effect of astigmatism, which I have and has gotten worse. I also liked that he introduced himself as Dave. I am so tired of doctors who call me by my first name and then expect to be called Dr. Whatever. He also explained that the correction change in my prescriptions is large, so I may get dizzy or even nauseous the first week I wear the new glasses. All in all, I am very pleased.
> 
> Last year my previous optometrist said that my prescription was fine. I really didn't like her attitude when I told her I would be buying my glasses on the internet. My new optometrist confirms that my prescription should have been updated last year.



Good you found an Optomistrist you can trust. When I retired from the military the Dr said everything was fine.  Not too long afterwards, I got to the point where I had to close one eye to get rid of the multiple headlights coming at me when I was driving. Mrs D dragged me off to the eye Dr, and she is great. When she set the lens machine to the correct prescription.....holy jeez what a difference. She said I had astigmatism and a 20% prism would correct it. That was in 1996 and she has been my optometrist ever since.
It sure is comforting when you have the proper Dr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yesterday I went to a new to me optometrist. I really, really like him. He was more than happy to explain stuff with all the science. *He also said that my double vision was a known effect of astigmatism, which I have and has gotten worse.* I also liked that he introduced himself as Dave. I am so tired of doctors who call me by my first name and then expect to be called Dr. Whatever. He also explained that the correction change in my prescriptions is large, so I may get dizzy or even nauseous the first week I wear the new glasses. All in all, I am very pleased.
> 
> Last year my previous optometrist said that my prescription was fine. I really didn't like her attitude when I told her I would be buying my glasses on the internet. My new optometrist confirms that my prescription should have been updated last year.



Tell me more, I also have severe astigmatism and mine is getting worse, the double vision has happened a couple of times, too.

And my Ocular Migraines are starting to hurt...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell me more, I also have severe astigmatism and mine is getting worse, the double vision has happened a couple of times, too.
> 
> And my Ocular Migraines are starting to hurt...


Do you get the double vision even when one eye is closed? Back in 2008 I had a scary episode. It looked like Shreddy had four distinct eyes (with the left or right eye shut). I went to the ER and the neurologists said it was a brain thing, not an eye thing, so most likely a form of migraine. They referred me to the hospital ophthalmologist, who said it was my eyes. She couldn't/wouldn't explain why it happened in episodes. I saw several ophthalmologists at the hospital. I have been seeing another ophthalmologist for two years and one other optometrist and no one ever said anything about double vision from astigmatism. I Googled and it is only mentioned in the Wikipedia article. It also says that astigmatism can cause migraines. I'm thinking that it is not a very common symptom of astigmatism, so they just didn't think of it.

I'll tell you how it goes when I get the new eye glasses.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling great after a good, long time in the gym. Spent 115 minutes tonight doing the machines.



Wow! I am impressed. Keep up the good workouts.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Do you get the double vision even when one eye is closed? Back in 2008 I had a scary episode. It looked like Shreddy had four distinct eyes (with the left or right eye shut). I went to the ER and the neurologists said it was a brain thing, not an eye thing, so most likely a form of migraine. They referred me to the hospital ophthalmologist, who said it was my eyes. She couldn't/wouldn't explain why it happened in episodes. I saw several ophthalmologists at the hospital. I have been seeing another ophthalmologist for two years and one other optometrist and no one ever said anything about double vision from astigmatism. I Googled and it is only mentioned in the Wikipedia article. It also says that astigmatism can cause migraines. I'm thinking that it is not a very common symptom of astigmatism, so they just didn't think of it.
> 
> I'll tell you how it goes when I get the new eye glasses.



Not sure whether this is something you want to pursue, but have you ever seen a neuro-ophthalmologist? I saw one several years ago for a chronic headache condition; he wasn't able to help me, but it might be an avenue for you to explore if it's something you're concerned about. He had completed a residency in neurology and a fellowship in ophthalmology.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you get the double vision even when one eye is closed? Back in 2008 I had a scary episode. It looked like Shreddy had four distinct eyes (with the left or right eye shut). I went to the ER and the neurologists said it was a brain thing, not an eye thing, so most likely a form of migraine. They referred me to the hospital ophthalmologist, who said it was my eyes. She couldn't/wouldn't explain why it happened in episodes. I saw several ophthalmologists at the hospital. I have been seeing another ophthalmologist for two years and one other optometrist and no one ever said anything about double vision from astigmatism. I Googled and it is only mentioned in the Wikipedia article. It also says that astigmatism can cause migraines. I'm thinking that it is not a very common symptom of astigmatism, so they just didn't think of it.
> 
> I'll tell you how it goes when I get the new eye glasses.



The double vision is scary, because it's happened twice now while I've been driving, most of the time it's while I am at work or home.  I hadn't put the ocular migraine together with the double vision, but now that I think about it, the migraine generally follows the double vision.  I will have a quick chat with the optometrist next week when I haul Shrek in for his annual visit and choice of new glasses.  The Opthamalogist is just up the hall if he thinks I should see him.

Thanks TL!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Not sure whether this is something you want to pursue, but have you ever seen a neuro-ophthalmologist? I saw one several years ago for a chronic headache condition; he wasn't able to help me, but it might be an avenue for you to explore if it's something you're concerned about. He had completed a residency in neurology and a fellowship in ophthalmology.


Thank you for reminding me of this possibility. I have gotten so frustrated over the years that I had sort of let that idea slip.

The first ophthalmologist, the one at the hospital, was convinced it was eyes. She did a test where I looked through a paddle with lots of little holes. I could see clearly through that, so she said it was obviously a question of me needing glasses. That seemed logical until I got home and realized that I hadn't been having an episode when she did that test, so it didn't really prove anything about the episodes. The fact that she believed it was eyes meant that I couldn't go on with tests for a neurological reason. She did, however, discover that I have glaucoma. I kept on seeing her for the glaucoma for several years.

I eventually opted for another ophthalmologist because it was so inconvenient seeing her. The receptionists would make appointments for everyone she was going to see in the afternoon at 13h00. I would usually get to see her at around 16h30. By the time I was done and ready to make my next appointment, it would be past 17h and the receptionists had gone home. They were terrible at returning calls. The other annoyance about going to the hospital was travel. It's in Montreal, in town. A half hour drive in ordinary traffic. Street parking in the area of the hospital is always all taken. I had to park the car in the expensive, valet parking next to the hospital. Public transportation to that hospital is ~1.5 hours. The ophthalmologist I see now is a mile away and there is a parking lot. It's about $10 by taxi for those times I get the pupil dilating drops. It's about 10 minutes by bus.

I'll see how it goes in terms of episodes of double vision when I get the new glasses. If I still get them, it's time to see a neuro-ophthalmologist.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The double vision is scary, because it's happened twice now while I've been driving, most of the time it's while I am at work or home.  I hadn't put the ocular migraine together with the double vision, but now that I think about it, the migraine generally follows the double vision.  I will have a quick chat with the optometrist next week when I haul Shrek in for his annual visit and choice of new glasses.  The Opthamalogist is just up the hall if he thinks I should see him.
> 
> Thanks TL!


So, you get it in episodes too.

I've been lucky. I used to get another type of visual migraine and twice got it while driving. The first time I was stuck in a traffic jam and it went away before I got to the end of the block.  The second time, I pulled over and waited for it to go away. So far, the double vision thing hasn't struck while I was driving. It has prevented me from getting into the car to drive on several occasions.

Maybe you should be asking to see a neuro-ophthalmologist too.


----------



## cave76

I went to a neuro-opthamologist for diplopia (fancy name for double vision) and had a Fresnel lens pasted onto my left lens (driving glasses) and that took away the diplopia and made it safe for me to drive. (I didn't have any  headaches associated with it.)
Severe astigmatism is a real PITA! And it doesn't get any better as a person ages!
Hilary Clinton is/was wearing a Fresnel lens.

Hillary Clinton: Does Secretary of State have double vision after blood clot scare? | Mail Online


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> I went to a neuro-opthamologist for diplopia (fancy name for double vision) and had a Fresnel lens pasted onto my left lens (driving glasses) and that took away the diplopia and made it safe for me to drive. (I didn't have any  headaches associated with it.)
> Severe astigmatism is a real PITA! And it doesn't get any better as a person ages!
> Hilary Clinton is/was wearing a Fresnel lens.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: Does Secretary of State have double vision after blood clot scare? | Mail Online


Yup, my diplopia is "double monocular diplopia". I have episodes of seeing double with either eye closed. 

I don't think a Fresnel lens would really help me, since it is only strongly double some of the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> So, you get it in episodes too.
> 
> I've been lucky. I used to get another type of visual migraine and twice got it while driving. The first time I was stuck in a traffic jam and it went away before I got to the end of the block.  The second time, I pulled over and waited for it to go away. So far, the double vision thing hasn't struck while I was driving. It has prevented me from getting into the car to drive on several occasions.
> 
> *Maybe you should be asking to see a neuro-ophthalmologist too.*



There's one of them up the hallway, too!  I'm in the right vision center for anything that comes up except detached retina.


----------



## taxlady

In April we ordered Amazon.com: New Trent PowerPak Xtreme 12000mAh Rugged Water/Dirt/Shockproof Dual USB Port External Battery Charger/Power Pack for Smartphones, Tablets and more: Cell Phones & Accessories. I charged it up, but it wouldn't charge my phone. Today I was finally going to do something about it, see if I could get it replaced. But, then I remembered that I have a wonky USB - USB micro cable. It hadn't been giving me trouble back in April or May in terms of charging my phone. You use the connector that comes with your phone or tablet to charge the PowerPak. So I figured I would give it a try with the new cable. I plugged in the PowerPak to charge and saw that it still had approximately 3/4 charge! After ~2 months! So, I unplugged it from the power and plugged it into my phone. Bingo! It worked like a charm. Charged my phone nice and fast.


----------



## cjmmytunes

That's good. I've never heard of it. Think I will check it out later.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Yesterday after work I get home and my internet was out 

I call my internet service provider and got their automated system, their automated system asked me what my problem was and I chose the appropriate option.  When the system couldn't ping my modem, it gave me the option to set up an appointment, so I did.  I never had to talk to a person.

He comes today, on time and fixes the issue.  Apparently the little bit of wire that wasn't buried along the retaining wall was cut by the landscapers.  He ran a new line, and gave me a new modem (I don't even pay a modem fee) for good measure.  He left me his mobile number to call him directly if I have anymore issues.

It's really nice to have customer service go the way it should!


----------



## taxlady

That's cool BC.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Yesterday after work I get home and my internet was out
> 
> I call my internet service provider and got their automated system, their automated system asked me what my problem was and I chose the appropriate option.  When the system couldn't ping my modem, it gave me the option to set up an appointment, so I did.  I never had to talk to a person.
> 
> He comes today, on time and fixes the issue.  Apparently the little bit of wire that wasn't buried along the retaining wall was cut by the landscapers.  He ran a new line, and gave me a new modem (I don't even pay a modem fee) for good measure.  He left me his mobile number to call him directly if I have anymore issues.
> 
> It's really nice to have customer service go the way it should!



When I used to get paper bill, about twice a year there would be a notice in it that their service folks are not allowed to give out their personal phone numbers or information. All service calls are to be called into their office. Of course there was always the one who would break the rules in order to make some money on the side.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> When I used to get paper bill, about twice a year there would be a notice in it that their service folks are not allowed to give out their personal phone numbers or information. All service calls are to be called into their office. Of course there was always the one who would break the rules in order to make some money on the side.


Nowadays a lot of service people have company cell phones.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Nowadays a lot of service people have company cell phones.



We have a very corrupt cable company that provides our internet. Everybody knows it too. That is why they send the notices out.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> We have a very corrupt cable company that provides our internet. Everybody knows it too. That is why they send the notices out.



I do enough reading on the internet to know who you are talking about , they are trying to buy the cable company that is here.

Yeah, I'm sure it's a company cell phone.  But this isn't the first time that someone from this company did this, they seem to want to make sure that their customer service rating stays up and that they can fix a problem before it gets back to corporate.


----------

